# In case of HIVE break glass



## Ginnel

Forked from: Hive For The Holidays! 

*turns off the radio, stares at the bowl which formerly contained a banana split, and waves goodbye to whatever force appeared to help him summon the next Hive*

Phew.


----------



## Demongirl

*Eats all the food in the hive*


----------



## Blackrat

*Brings food to the Hive*
*Eats all the food in the Hive*

Yea! I was faster than Galeros and Demongirl!

Oh, crud. No I wasn't


----------



## Ginnel

*blinks and misses it*

I'm sure I had more ice cream around here


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Brings food to the Hive*
> *Eats all the food in the Hive*
> 
> Yea! I was faster than Galeros and Demongirl!
> 
> Oh, crud. No I wasn't




Yeep. Girl's quick on the stick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> *blinks and misses it*
> 
> I'm sure I had more ice cream around here




Thats what happens when you get lax.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Yeep. Girl's quick on the stick.




Meh. I'd be more impressed if she'd managed to break my post in two and post between the first and second sentence


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Demongirl said:


> *Eats all the food in the hive*




Is there some sort of Bat-signal that goes off that allows you to do that? That's just insane, the speed at which you do that...

I appear to have pulled a muscle in one shoulder. Through coughing! Coughing! I ask you...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Meh. I'd be more impressed if she'd managed to break my post in two and post between the first and second sentence




She have to have special Moderator priviliges to be able to do that.


----------



## Blackrat

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I appear to have pulled a muscle in one shoulder. Through coughing! Coughing! I ask you...




I suspect I managed that through sneezing once... So I don't think that's too big of a deal. It just needs a fast sudden movement afterall.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Meh. I'd be more impressed if she'd managed to break my post in two and post between the first and second sentence




*Starts nibbling on Blackrat*


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> She have to have special Moderator priviliges to be able to do that.



A quite Sobering thought Galeros or Demongirl with Moderator priviliges eating food in every post, just imagine if they both got those powers it would be a full on MOD food war!

Edit
Counter Edit
Counter Counter Edit
infinite Counter Edit
Infinite +1 Counter Edit
....etc


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> *Starts nibbling on Blackrat*




Oi! Not there!...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I suspect I managed that through sneezing once... So I don't think that's too big of a deal. It just needs a fast sudden movement afterall.



I did that when I was around 15 headbanging around to a local band at someones party then it all ended someone called my name and I looked around a bit too fast, pulled muscle had to go to a and e as the only way to get the main to stop seemed like crouching down and holding my head at an angle.

Still got the soft velcro neck brace though


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Oi! Not there!...




I guess I'll start a little further South then.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Oi! Not there!...



 *watches Blackrats rear leg thumping up and down as Demongirl trys to nibble his ear off*


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Thats what happens when you get lax.



 My ninja reflexes must be improved hmm maybe to a cat ninja *puts out an add "Cat ninja tutor wanted"*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> My ninja reflexes must be improved hmm maybe to a cat ninja *puts out an add "Cat ninja tutor wanted"*




Oathbound Frey + Complete Adventurer Ninja = ????


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> My ninja reflexes must be improved hmm maybe to a cat ninja *puts out an add "Cat ninja tutor wanted"*




*Puts on a "Ninja Bandana"*
Learn you shall, from the Ninja Art of Rats


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Puts on a "Ninja Bandana"*
> Learn you shall, from the Ninja Art of Rats




Master Splinter?


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> I guess I'll start a little further South then.




How far south are we talking about? Helsinki? Athens? Cape Town? Melbourne?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Master Splinter?




Ah, you have learned my secret identity. Maybe my new Cat pupil will be more efficient than those pesky Soup Bowls...


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> How far south are we talking about? Helsinki? Athens? Cape Town? Melbourne?




I'll start at your toes and work my way up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, you have learned my secret identity. Maybe my new Cat pupil will be more efficient than those pesky Soup Bowls...




Cst pupil?


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> I'll start at your toes and work my way up.




That's not south. It's right here in the Frozen North. Pretty frozen solid too...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Cat pupil?




Well this guy who put out that add...


----------



## Ginnel

*Bows down before the Master*
My studies with the humans have been long and arduous but they have nothing left to teach me, I have heard that the ancient arts of the rats is the supreme form of ninja training, Master.
*bows again*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> That's not south. It's right here in the Frozen North. Pretty frozen solid too...




That can't be fun.  Who shovels the ice?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well this guy who put out that add...




I was contemplating what would happen if you were playing in Oathbound, chose a Frey as your race and then chose Ninja for your class. I honestly don't know how that would work out.


----------



## Ginnel

It strikes me that Cat martial artist pupil training under a Rat sensei is just asking for the Pupil "kills" Sensei and becomes evil villain cliche


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> It strikes me that Cat martial artist pupil training under a Rat sensei is just asking for the Pupil "kills" Sensei and becomes evil villian cliche




Or a Rat Sith Lord with a Cat Aprentice.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, that's weird. Google just crashed on me ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> It strikes me that Cat martial artist pupil training under a Rat sensei is just asking for the Pupil "kills" Sensei and becomes evil villian cliche




Not necessarily. Cats and mice can live together in harmony.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Okay, that's weird. Google just crashed on me ...




Yahoo mail crashed on me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay I really do have to go to bed now. Later.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Yahoo mail crashed on me.




Does google work for you right now? This just can't be right, I've always considered Google as the most Stable site ever, and now it's suddenly gone...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

*crash, splitter* Okay, I detected a HIVE, I broke the glass. What now? Get a swab and dustpan? 

Careful, there are shards everywhere. I hope no one is barefeet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Does google work for you right now? This just can't be right, I've always considered Google as the most Stable site ever, and now it's suddenly gone...




Google search works fine for me.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Google search works fine for me.




Okay, then the whole company didn't just break down . It must be something in the finnish router or something...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Not necessarily. Cats and mice can live together in harmony.




Sure. Even donkeys, dogs, cats and roosters:


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Sure. Even donkeys, dogs, cats and roosters




That's propably one of the silliest stories I've ever heard


----------



## Ginnel

http://media.funlol.com/content/img/jedi-cat.jpg

unfortunately the nearest they had to Rats were Squirrels but I see them more as actual Jedi rather than Sith 

Google seems to be working fine for me 

I would respond to your post on the last Hive thread Rev but that would be naughty so I'll do it here thanks


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, now this is getting freaky. Wikipedia is out too...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> That's probably one of the silliest stories I've ever heard




It works particular good if your sleeping over at your grand parents and your grand-father is telling the story to you, modulating his voice for the various animals and making animal noises.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Okay, now this is getting freaky. Wikipedia is out too...




Maybe some European/Finnish router crashed (or was attacked) and now certain Internet routes to the US are no longer working?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It works particular good if your sleeping over at your grand parents and your grand-father is telling the story to you, modulating his voice for the various animals and making animal noises.




I think my gramps used to do that when he told it. It's been so long I can't be sure but he did that kind of things to other stories so it's safe to assume


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Maybe some European/Finnish router crashed (or was attacked) and now certain Internet routes to the US are no longer working?




I dunno. I just asked GF and she said they work fine for her. It's propably something with our work-net then. The funny thing is, it's only the big multinational megasites that have crashed. Google, Wikipedia, Amazon...


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *crash, splitter* Okay, I detected a HIVE, I broke the glass. What now? Get a swab and dustpan?
> 
> Careful, there are shards everywhere. I hope no one is barefeet.



*a floating droid descends from the ceiling two thin mechanical arms protrude out of its near spherical body*
"Hive inc regrets to inform you that the broken glass prevention initiative is only in its test phase at the moment we aplogise for any inconvenience caused" 
*its sweeps up any broken glass and vanishes into the ceiling again*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> *a floating droid descends from the ceiling two thin mechanical arms protrude out of its near spherical body*
> "Hive inc regrets to inform you that the broken glass prevention initiative is only in its test phase at the moment we aplogise for any inconvenience caused"
> *its sweeps up any broken glass and vanishes into the ceiling again*




For a moment I thought this was it - the robot came to kill me for destruction of EN World/HIVE property.

You can't frighten me like that, dang it! Make the robot more fluffy or something!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> For a moment I thought this was it - the robot came to kill me for destruction of EN World/HIVE property.
> 
> You can't frighten me like that, dang it! Make the robot more fluffy or something!




*Puts a daisy on the robot*


----------



## Ginnel

Could have been worse (imagine Hal's voice for the next lot) could have been:

*a small glass globe with a red light in its middle descends from the ceiling*
"I can't let you do that Mustrum"
"Cleaning sub routine activated, I'm sorry Mustrum you left me no choice"
*a laser beam shoots out and cleans the glass after you recover you look to see the glass has been replaced as well*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Very fast moving Hive today!

Right, lunchtime for me and a swift trip to the Post Office. Oh, the joy...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Could have been worse (imagine Hal's voice for the next lot) could have been:
> 
> *a small glass globe with a red light in its middle descends from the ceiling*
> "I can't let you do that Mustrum"
> "Cleaning sub routine activated, I'm sorry Mustrum you left me no choice"
> *a laser beam shoots out and cleans the glass after you recover you look to see the glass has been replaced as well*



I could on top of that: 
*For a moment you wonder why your urge to destroy the glass has entirely gone, and why seem to have a feeling of great heat and... pain. Have you been just killed and then recreated by the laser beam, yourself just a copy? But then you laugh it off as ridiculous - which of course is what was would to be expected of a well-programmed clone...*


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I could on top of that:
> *For a moment you wonder why your urge to destroy the glass has entirely gone, and why seem to have a feeling of great heat and... pain. Have you been just killed and then recreated by the laser beam, yourself just a copy. But then you laugh it off as ridiculous - which of course is what was would to be expected of a well-programmed clone...*





Please report to interrogation chamber red 4.

"Trust The Computer. The Computer is Your Friend."

Phaezen


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Please report to interrogation chamber red 4.
> 
> "Trust The Computer. The Computer is Your Friend."
> 
> Phaezen



*Rubs his paws together*

"excellent, excellent"

*Toothy grin*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Phaezen said:


> Please report to interrogation chamber red 4.
> 
> "Trust The Computer. The Computer is Your Friend."
> 
> Phaezen




Phaezen, you are hereby accused of treason. Please report yourself to your local Oblivion Centre for disintegration.

Any attempt to discover the source of your accusations, is, of course, treason.

Thank you for your compliance. Have a nice day.


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Phaezen, you are hereby accused of treason. Please report yourself to your local Oblivion Centre for disintegration.
> 
> Any attempt to discover the source of your accusations, is, of course, treason.
> 
> Thank you for your compliance. Have a nice day.



Citizen Freeman, I regret to inform you that any knowledge of the Oblivion Centre is, of course treason.  It is my solemn duty to execute you now.  Please stand still.


----------



## Phaezen

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Phaezen, you are hereby accused of treason. Please report yourself to your local Oblivion Centre for disintegration.
> 
> Any attempt to discover the source of your accusations, is, of course, treason.
> 
> Thank you for your compliance. Have a nice day.




*Points at Mustrum* Android! He is an Android!

*runs*

Phaezen


----------



## Ginnel

*weird green special effects and low pitched alien chanting*
"Free man run Free man, it is not your time!"


I wonder how many times you've had the half life card played at you  I'm guessing enough that you wish you had a pound for each one.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> *weird green special effects and low pitched alien chanting*
> "Free man run Free man, it is not your time!"
> 
> I wonder how many times you've had the half life card played at you  I'm guessing enough that you wish you had a pound for each one.




My friend Richard got Half-Life before I did, and once he'd played it a bit he called me round because he was enjoying it so much and wanted me to see it.

So, we're ticking through the opening section, and he right clicks on someone to talk to them, and this scientist person says "Well, hello Mr Freeman."

And I pointed at the screen with a slightly shaking finger and shouted _"How does it *know!?*"_


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> *Brings food to the Hive*
> *Eats all the food in the Hive*
> 
> Yea! I was faster than Galeros and Demongirl!
> 
> Oh, crud. No I wasn't




Awesome.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> My friend Richard got Half-Life before I did, and once he'd played it a bit he called me round because he was enjoying it so much and wanted me to see it.
> 
> So, we're ticking through the opening section, and he right clicks on someone to talk to them, and this scientist person says "Well, hello Mr Freeman."
> 
> And I pointed at the screen with a slightly shaking finger and shouted _"How does it *know!?*"_




Did it speak like Agent Smith?  Hello, Mr Anderson.

How can you speak when you...have no mouth.  Oy, probably totally ruined that, it's been so long since I've seen the movies...


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Did it speak like Agent Smith?  Hello, Mr Anderson.
> 
> How can you speak when you...have no mouth.  Oy, probably totally ruined that, it's been so long since I've seen the movies...



I think it's "How can you make a phone call".  I could be wrong, but that's the request that initiates it anyways.

"How about I give you the finger" *he does* "And you give me my phone call."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> I think it's "How can you make a phone call".  I could be wrong, but that's the request that initiates it anyways.
> 
> "How about I give you the finger" *he does* "And you give me my phone call."




From IMDB Quotes section: "Agent Smith: Tell me, Mr. Anderson... what good is a phone call... if you're unable to speak? "

So I guess you're WAY closer than I was.  I was confused cause I was thinking the unable to speak came first and the only logical thing I could think to follow that was 'if you don't have a mouth'.


----------



## hafrogman

Well, honestly, I'm not sure I would have remembered the line at all if you hadn't mentioned it.  I guess it helps that I watched both Bill and Ted movies this weekend. . . so I've got Keanu on my mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Demongirl said:


> *Starts nibbling on Blackrat*




If you are down to eating rats, I think you need to get out more...


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Well, honestly, I'm not sure I would have remembered the line at all if you hadn't mentioned it.  I guess it helps that I watched both Bill and Ted movies this weekend. . . so I've got Keanu on my mind.




Dude!  That rocks!


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> If you are down to eating rats, I think you need to get out more...




Starting with a burger joint or something.....  oh wait- the idea is NOT to eat rat.....


----------



## Ginnel

Argh I've gained over half a stone since last year, ack well its time to do something I suppose but like most people I love sweets chocolate and takeaway food and alcohol and cheese all bad stuff.

But dammit that stomachs not getting any bigger.

in case you're wondering I'm 5ft 10 and a bit and my weight is currently 14stone and 2lbs around ;(

Time to starting loving the salads 

I suppose I could invite Galeros and Demongirl around then I wouldn't have any food to eat


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Dude!  That rocks!



It was a most triumphant viewing.


----------



## megamania

Not sure what weight a stone is but I'm now "hovering" the 240 (pounds) mark with very high blood sugar.   Must correct but so hard.  No time.  No time to excerise.  No time to buy better quality foods to consume.   Fasting..... Fasting = headaches and lite-headedness.........


Beginning to think its better just to go blind, lose a few toes and leave an occational puddle behind.......  



I had a better time with cancer than this.


nap time.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> in case you're wondering I'm 5ft 10 and a bit and my weight is currently 14stone and 2lbs around ;(



I'm always amused by the British "commitment" to the metric system.  It's all around, but whenever they feel like it, they just switch back to imperial to confuse everyone.


----------



## Wereserpent

Demongirl said:


> *Eats all the food in the hive*




*Eats Demongirl*


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I'm always amused by the British "commitment" to the metric system.  It's all around, but whenever they feel like it, they just switch back to imperial to confuse everyone.




What do you mean? Imperials aren't confusing. See:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/English_mass_units_graph.svg


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> *Eats Demongirl*



Kinky.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros really should buy her dinner first...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> What do you mean? Imperials aren't confusing. See:
> Weight



Indeed, that is a simple and easy to understand chart.  But hardly as easily applicable as a system of simple metric reference points.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Indeed, that is a simple and easy to understand chart.  But hardly as easily applicable as a system of simple metric reference points.




Nice, though there was a mistake. Cold day on Moscow would be around -20 to -30 C instead of -10. -10 is something like average winter morning around these parts.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Nice, though there was a mistake. Cold day on Moscow would be around -20 to -30 C instead of -10. -10 is something like average winter morning around these parts.



I think the implication is that when the high for a day is -10 C, that's a cold day in Moscow.  Because otherwise, -5 C is just barely below freezing.  On a cold morning, Phoenix can be nearly that low, let alone Boston.  But Phoenix will always climb above freezing as the day warms up.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I think the implication is that when the high for a day is -10 C, that's a cold day in Moscow.  Because otherwise, -5 C is just barely below freezing.  On a cold morning, Phoenix can be nearly that low, let alone Boston.  But Phoenix will always climb above freezing as the day warms up.




No that's pretty average winter day for the whole day around here. When it's cold day it's around -20 for the warmest part of the day.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Kinky.




Hehe.  That is EXACTLY what I was thinking.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap!  Oregon is going to tax people for driving!  If that law spreads to California or any other state I"m thinking the rebellion will start.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Eats Demongirl*




Anyone have a movie camera?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap!  Oregon is going to tax people for driving!  If that law spreads to California or any other state I"m thinking the rebellion will start.



Err. . . gas taxes, vehicle purchase taxes, liscence and registration fees.

Haven't people been being taxed for driving for a LONG time?  Now they're just going to tax them MORE.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Err. . . gas taxes, vehicle purchase taxes, liscence and registration fees.
> 
> Haven't people been being taxed for driving for a LONG time?  Now they're just going to tax them MORE.




Yeah.. but they are taxing the MILES you drive.  They want to install these gps units into every car that tallies up the number of miles you drive and then sends that information to the state's DMV which then sends you a monthly bill.  

What's wrong is that the cost of infrastructure maintenance and upkeep is already included in state sales, income tax, and in some of the road tolls you pay, so why charge a usage fee for every road?  Especially when that will only hurt the economy as a result of more people spending less so that they can pay the fees for even driving/going to work.  Imagine what hell it will bring to businesses as a result of them being forced to make less and less long distance deliveries?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.. but they are taxing the MILES you drive.  They want to install these gps units into your car that tallies up the number of miles you drive and then sends that information to the state's DMV which then sends you a bill.



Eh, I'd be really surprised if that went through, but even then, it looks like they're talking about replacing gas taxes with the mileage tax, not adding it.  Interesting idea, but I still think ultimately unfeasable.

You want a revolution, stop subsidizing the cost of gas.


----------



## hafrogman

I feel sort of lonely in Benny's Roadhouse.

All those gangsters, and not one wants to tangle with the guy who just poleaxed (get it?  ) their boss.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> You want a revolution, stop subsidizing the cost of gas.




That would only force people to by non-american hybrid cars.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I feel sort of lonely in Benny's Roadhouse.
> 
> All those gangsters, and not one wants to tangle with the guy who just poleaxed (get it?  ) their boss.




Don't worry.. I could aways make the cowardly one man up now that they know there's a tv camera.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.  This is cruel.  The school across the street from my house get's coke delivered to them from a coke truck.  It's cruel because if I remember correctly, the sale of soft drinks to students on Californian school campuses is against the law.  That of course means one thing:  Those sodas are going into the teacher lounge.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry.. I could aways make the cowardly one man up now that they know there's a tv camera.



Isn't he outside, about to get his face mangled by The Rabid Fox (should she appear?).


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Isn't he outside, about to get his face mangled by The Rabid Fox (should she appear?).




No that was the non descript one.  The cowardly one was crying in a fetal position and might have also soiled himself.  He seems to be the only one that failed his sanity check.

The funny thing is that if the he was treated as a minion outside of combat then he would have passed out from breaking the glass on the Hive  van...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn.  This is cruel.  The school across the street from my house get's coke delivered to them from a coke truck.  It's cruel because if I remember correctly, the sale of soft drinks to students on Californian school campuses is against the law.  That of course means one thing:  Those sodas are going into the teacher lounge.




That's a weird law.  Ever since High School, there's ALWAYS been pop machine in school.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's because the govenator wants kids to eat healthy in school and is blaming soft drinks and snacks at school for kids becoming lazy slobs.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> That's a weird law.  Ever since High School, there's ALWAYS been pop machine in school.



Every so often, someone gets it into their heads to try and pass it around here.  Can't teach personal responsability, so banning sodas in school will prevent obesity.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> Not sure what weight a stone is but I'm now "hovering" the 240 (pounds) mark with very high blood sugar.




1 stone = 14lbs 
stones and pounds exactly same as just pounds

so I'm around 198 pounds which is 90kg


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> so I'm around 198 pounds which is 90kg




I'm between  200 - 220.  Never check often, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive. Just got back from a successful day of food shopping.

MMmm...I forgot how tasty California Rolls are. DE-lish!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm between  200 - 220.  Never check often, so I'm not sure.




I can't be more than 235 myself, but I am overweight. I wouldn't say I'm obese, but its a damn sight better than the 250 I used to be.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I can't be more than 235 myself, but I am overweight. I wouldn't say I'm obese, but its a damn sight better than the 250 I used to be.



My weight is definitely out of control. I'm well over 350 lbs. Exercise is hard for me due to chronic pain problems, and I am severely addicted to sweets. (Chocolate is my Everest!) Carbohydrates are a bad addiction for me as well. (Bread, cereal, cheese, fruit juice, etc.)

I only recently came to realize how many carbs there are in fruit juices.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> My weight is definitely out of control. I'm well over 350 lbs. Exercise is hard for me due to chronic pain problems, and I am severely addicted to sweets. (Chocolate is my Everest!) Carbohydrates are a bad addiction for me as well. (Bread, cereal, cheese, fruit juice, etc.)




Wow. From your profile pic, you don't look it.

My mom pretty much controls what food is bought so the worst of carbs we get is cereals, which I don't even eat all that often anyway. I only go through two boxes of cereal in about three weeks.

The only sweets I crave is my vanilla coffee. And actually thats a good thing since coffee acts a natural appetite supprasant.


----------



## Knightfall

On a lighter note...

I traded four RPG books at my FLUGS to get Alien Compendium 2 (for Alternity), d20 Future Tech, and Entombed with the Pharaohs. I had to pay part of the difference in trade but it was a good deal, IMO.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> On a lighter note...
> 
> I traded four RPG books at my FLUGS to get Alien Compendium 2 (for Alternity), d20 Future Tech, and Entombed with the Pharaohs. I had to pay part of the difference in trade but it was a good deal, IMO.




Man, you're making me so jealous. I've gotta wait till next month just to get my first product in the course of three months that I bought myself; Dragons Revisited.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Wow. From your profile pic, you don't look it.
> 
> My mom pretty much controls what food is bought so the worst of carbs we get is cereals, which I don't even eat all that often anyway. I only go through two boxes of cereal in about three weeks.



Yeah. I eat a lot of cereal and a lot of bread ― way too much. I've learned to eat less of it, but I still eat at least one bowl of cereal a day. (I use skim milk, however.)

I drink a lot (and I mean "a lot") of juice. Orange juice is one of my favorite drinks. The reality is that I need to cut down on the juice and drink more water.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> Man, you're making me so jealous. I've gotta wait till next month just to get my first product in the course of three months that I bought myself; Dragons Revisited.




On the flip side, I am putting in the order for my new computer this month. 

Really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Man, you're making me so jealous. I've gotta wait till next month just to get my first product in the course of three months that I bought myself; Dragons Revisited.



Heh. 

Dragons Revisited is definitely a book I want to get as well as these other Pathfinder Chronicles books: The Great Beyond―A Guide to the Multiverse, Dungeon Denizens Revisited, and Princes of Darkness―Book of the Damned, Volume 1.

It's going to be a good year.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Boom!


----------



## megamania

"Ba-da Boom. Big Boom."

"Yeah right -Big Boom.  I got that."


Name that movie.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap!  Oregon is going to tax people for driving!  If that law spreads to California or any other state I"m thinking the rebellion will start.




NY is taxing down loading of music.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Hehe.  That is EXACTLY what I was thinking.




...... changed my mind.  Some things are better not said....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> NY is taxing down loading of music.




I hope not in NYC... I mean seriously.. can you even hear a thing with all that traffic?


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> ...... changed my mind.  Some things are better not said....




I have kissed a girl. But only because she wanted me to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I hope not in NYC... I mean seriously.. can you even hear a thing with all that traffic?




Maybe 32 years ago. Highly doubt it now.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Every so often, someone gets it into their heads to try and pass it around here.  Can't teach personal responsability, so banning sodas in school will prevent obesity.




Arlington hasn't had soda in their schools for years now.   Obesity and tooth decay is the reason given.   That said, they sell the artifical juices which are nearly as bad as soda.  They just don't have the caffine and Phrosphic acid included.


----------



## Dog Moon

Demongirl said:


> I have kissed a girl. But only because she wanted me to.




Did she taste like cherry chapstick?

*song*


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> I have kissed a girl. But only because she wanted me to.




and we missed it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> I have kissed a girl. But only because she wanted me to.




Where there twinkling bells harps playing and butterflies floating in the air?


----------



## Demongirl

Dog Moon said:


> Did she taste like cherry chapstick?
> 
> *song*




No. Like blueberries.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> and we missed it.




Was 6 years ago, way before I joined the hive.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Where there twinkling bells harps playing and butterflies floating in the air?




Nope. Was at a Metallica concert.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Was 6 years ago, way before I joined the hive.




Can we persuade you to go to a sensorium in sigil and deposit that memory?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Can we persuade you to go to a sensorium in sigil and deposit that memory?




I wish it was that easy.


----------



## megamania

..... will behave...... 







but its no fun that way 

I am a civilized man.   I don't need to lower myself to that level. 

you are no fun.   go find a donut hole. 


ahem.... where were we....?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> No. Like blueberries.




Blueberries?


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Blueberries?




She ate a piece of blueberry pie at the diner before we headed to the concert.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Can we persuade you to go to a sensorium in sigil and deposit that memory?




the thought of if such a thing really did exist......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> She ate a piece of blueberry pie at the diner before we headed to the concert.




Ah. That explains it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> you are no fun.   go find a donut hole.




That could be taken way out of context :X.


----------



## megamania

Cherry Chapstik + Blue Berry Pie= Warrant's Cherry Pie.   Now that's all I'm thinking about.   


Cherry Pie

Love in Stereo

Uncle Tom's Cabin



and the songs just keep on pouring out of the back of my memory storage unit called a brain.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That could be taken way out of context :X.




Not sure if thats the point.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> That could be taken way out of context :X.




The devil made me type it.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> the thought of if such a thing really did exist......




The only way they would actually exist, would be if science managed to build a "cyber brain" and then gave it the ability to download/upload memories to another individual.  If I remember correctly Masasume Shiro wrote about that idea in one of his Ghost in a Shell comic books.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Cherry Chapstik + Blue Berry Pie= Warrant's Cherry Pie.   Now that's all I'm thinking about.




Blueberry pie. Not cherry.


----------



## megamania

All this talk of memories and first time taboos reminds me of what I did this past weekend......


I pulled out the dreaded high school graduation yearbook 

I had hair!

I was under 190 pounds!

I had friends!

I still have no purpose......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The only way they would actually exist, would be if science managed to build a "cyber brain" and then gave it the ability to download/upload memories to another individual.  If I remember correctly Masasume Shiro wrote about that idea in one of his Ghost in a Shell comic books.




There is an episode of the Outer Limits that has eledrly people put in a home. The home is a front for a 'memory extractor/implanter corp'. 

It would be cool, if it wasn't a violation of one's mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> and we missed it.




Of course we missed it. it's the Hive. By default we miss everything.


----------



## megamania

Originally Posted by megamania  
Cherry Chapstik + Blue Berry Pie= Warrant's Cherry Pie. Now that's all I'm thinking about. 



Demongirl said:


> Blueberry pie. Not cherry.





That's what I said!   My fantasy.   Lemme be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I had friends!




You've made new ones.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Not sure if thats the point.




But missing the point is so much more fun then letting the point stand on it's own merit.


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Of course we missed it. it's the Hive. By default we miss everything.




.....wooooooah.... that explains everything now.   Duuuude!   I missed it all.     especially the kiss.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> That's what I said!   My fantasy.   Lemme be.




But what if I wanna nibble on you?


----------



## megamania

just don't tell the wife.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Originally Posted by megamania
> Cherry Chapstik + Blue Berry Pie= Warrant's Cherry Pie. Now that's all I'm thinking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said!   My fantasy.   Lemme be.




Could be worse... you could be thinking about Solbury Hill.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> .....wooooooah.... that explains everything now.   Duuuude!   I missed it all.     especially the kiss.




Thankfully I didn't. I have *_really_* weird dreams.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> You've made new ones.




clay?

paper mache'?

drawing?

imagination?


I got the imaginaries!   Name that TV show  (one of my favorites!)


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> just don't tell the wife.




Why would I do that? Why go and ruin a perfectly good appetizer?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Thankfully I didn't. I have *_really_* weird dreams.




un-h-oh.......   we saw santa-Rev kissing a demongirl under the mistletoe....



seems so wrong when I envision it.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> clay?
> 
> paper mache'?
> 
> drawing?
> 
> imagination?
> 
> 
> I got the imaginaries!   Name that TV show  (one of my favorites!)




I didn't mean it in the literal sense, I meant it in the hive sense. When I talk to my mom about what goes on in the hive I reference every hiver as a friend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Temptress... I accept your invitation!


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> Why would I do that? Why go and ruin a perfectly good appetizer?




Look out REV, you're next!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I didn't mean it in the literal sense, I meant it in the hive sense. When I talk to my mom about what goes on in the hive I reference every hiver as a friend.




I once did that with my wife.   Didn't go so well.   It involved Aurora and Moony.   Hee hee......those were some zany nights.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> un-h-oh.......   we saw santa-Rev kissing a demongirl under the mistletoe....
> 
> seems so wrong when I envision it.....




Hey, the only girl I wanna kiss is Mandy. 

I 'saw' the kiss in my dream. I didn't participate in the kiss.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Temptress... I accept your invitation!




rhymes with shut


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I once did that with my wife.   Didn't go so well.   It involved Aurora and Moony.   Hee hee......those were some zany nights.




Which Moon, the cat or the dog?


----------



## megamania

I just had a thought and I lost it while waiting for my @$#%*& computer to call up the reply screen...... 


I hate it when that happens....


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Look out REV, you're next!




No he's not. He is too devoted to his girl to be corrupted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> No he's not. He is too devoted to his girl to be corrupted.




Yes, I am a devoted man. That doesn'nt mean I don't have stray thoughts. 

I still have my porn collection.  7 DVDs of burned vids and photos + my Playboy and FH mags.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Which Moon, the cat or the dog?




Goldmoon


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Yes, I am a devoted man. That doesn'nt mean I don't have stray thoughts.
> 
> I still have my porn collection.  7 DVDs of burned vids and photos + my Playboy and FH mags.




Reveille an' me sttitn' in a tree....

mmm...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Yes, I am a devoted man. That doesn'nt mean I don't have stray thoughts.
> 
> I still have my porn collection.  7 DVDs of burned vids and photos + my Playboy and FH mags.




Is she the type who would tell you to burn them all?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Goldmoon




Ah. Was that the night my head asploded?


----------



## The_Warlock

Never anything for those of us who are corrupt by nature...hmph!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Yes, I am a devoted man. That doesn'nt mean I don't have stray thoughts.
> 
> I still have my porn collection.  7 DVDs of burned vids and photos + my Playboy and FH mags.




FH?!?    Never considered that to be much of anything.  Covers were always the best part.   Others..... shouldn't admit to it but I got more.....  


As for stray thoughts.... so long as the action remains home its okay with me.




are we going somewhere we shouldn't be?   topic wise?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Is she the type who would tell you to burn them all?




No. She's quite accepting of it and has even looked at the girls in the mags herself. 

Probably for future reference. To get an idea of what turns me on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Never anything for those of us who are corrupt by nature...hmph!




That's because demons crave the flavor which is added to a soul when an incorruptible soul is corrupted.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> Reveille an' me sttitn' in a tree....
> 
> mmm...




oh my stars an' garters!


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> FH?!?    Never considered that to be much of anything.  Covers were always the best part.   Others..... shouldn't admit to it but I got more.....




He probably means FHM.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> No. She's quite accepting of it and has even looked at the girls in the mags herself.
> 
> Probably for future reference. To get an idea of what turns me on.




Damn...

Heh..  I personally couldn't see myself going for a girl that looks at a porn mag and gets jealous.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> oh my stars an' garters!




agreed. 

Demongirl, I'm flattered, but plaese let it go.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Ah. Was that the night my head asploded?




I don't remember specifics beyond Goldmoon talking about her... partners.  Had my attention.



but I think that was her point...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn...
> 
> Heh..  I personally couldn't see myself going for a girl that looks at a porn mag and gets jealous.




Mandy has nothing to be jealous of. She is quite the vixen.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> agreed.
> 
> Demongirl, I'm flattered, but plaese let it go.




 But I had such high hopes.

But, I digress. If thats what you want, then I'll comply.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> He probably means FHM.




I know.  I was suckered into two issues.  Jennifer Lopez and Tori (WWE fame).  


Thinking about Jennifer Aniston's GQ issue..... Brad is such an idiot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> But, I digress. If thats what you want, then I'll comply.




I appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## megamania

Well this sucks...... The hive is on a roll with me included in it and I just saw the time.   Gotta go.   Need to up to get the kids to school and myself to work at 6am.   (it's 1:20 now).



Have fun but not too much fun.



and no, Mandy can not see my collection.  


and Demongirl......let me hold that thought


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> I know.  I was suckered into two issues.  Jennifer Lopez and Tori (WWE fame).




The only issue I'm interested in seeing is the one where Selena Gomez is featured. Hopefully it'll happen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm...  I hate it when you catch a tail end of a story on the radio..  The radio host mentioned Patric Swayze and his cancer but I don't know the context.  I wonder if it means he's in the hospital or if he's dead.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> The only issue I'm interested in seeing is the one where Selena Gomez is featured. Hopefully it'll happen.




?!? Isn't she like.... 15?


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> ?!? Isn't she like.... 15?




Which is why I'm gonna have to wait for it.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm...  I hate it when you catch a tail end of a story on the radio..  The radio host mentioned Patric Swayze and his cancer but I don't know the context.  I wonder if it means he's in the hospital or if he's dead.




This morning it was announced he had two years to live and he is majorly freakin' out over it.   I believe 'Scared ****less" was one quote used.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> The only issue I'm interested in seeing is the one where Selena Gomez is featured. Hopefully it'll happen.




I think the whole world is waiting for the girls from the Disney Channel to start doing porn..  Vanessa Hutchinson's nude pics were meh..


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, at least he can look back on his life and be proud of his acting accomplishments...


Oh. Now I get it. Oh well.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> Which is why I'm gonna have to wait for it.




ah....okay.  Now I understand.    I think.......


Need sleep.  Brain turning off as I turning on..... need to go to bed.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> ah....okay.  Now I understand.    I think.......
> 
> 
> Need sleep.  Brain turning off as I turning on..... need to go to bed.




Sleep well. Have happy erotic dreams.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> This morning it was announced he had two years to live and he is majorly freakin' out over it.   I believe 'Scared ****less" was one quote used.




Damn.  That sucks.  Sure I didn't like him as an actor, but having two years to live sucks in any book.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I think the whole world is waiting for the girls from the Disney Channel to start doing porn..  Vanessa Hutchinson's nude pics were meh..




Britney..... check

Christina..... check



it's already started.   

and they started without me!


----------



## megamania

nite Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn.  That sucks.  Sure I didn't like him as an actor, but having two years to live sucks in any book.




I thought he was the bomb in Ghost.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Britney..... check
> 
> Christina..... check
> 
> 
> 
> it's already started.




I wonder how awkward the conversation at the Cyrus mansion will be...


----------



## Demongirl

Sacking out myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I thought he was the bomb in Ghost.




I wasn't to into that movie when I saw it way back when.  Not sure If I'd like it if I saw it now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I wasn't to into that movie when I saw it way back when.  Not sure If I'd like it if I saw it now.




I watched it recently. It holds up pretty well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Check this out...  Star Wars: Force Trainer.  

It's almost like they are trying to teach kids psionc powers.   I wonder what else you could rig an EEG scanner to do.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder what else you could rig an EEG scanner to do.




Horrible, Terrible, Wonderful things...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Check this out...  Star Wars: Force Trainer.
> 
> It's almost like they are trying to teach kids psionc powers.   I wonder what else you could rig an EEG scanner to do.




Thats too cool. I may just have to buy it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Horrible, Terrible, Wonderful things...




Cyberpunk here we come!


----------



## The_Warlock

Just remember, you aren't dead, until you're Dead-10.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thats too cool. I may just have to buy it.




Same here... just so I could dissect it and see what I could do with the fan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Cyberpunk here we come!




Cthulhutech?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Same here... just so I could dissect it and see what I could do with the fan.




Cool yourself off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Cool yourself off.




I'm thinking a small brain powered goblin zeppelin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm thinking a small brain powered goblin zeppelin.




You would.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If I was into robotics I'd make a brain powered battle bot.


----------



## Dog Moon

Zeppelin, zeppelin!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I know.  I was suckered into two issues.  Jennifer Lopez and Tori (WWE fame).
> 
> 
> Thinking about Jennifer Aniston's GQ issue..... Brad is such an idiot.




So.... which one would you prefer: 

1. Jennifer Aniston

or

2. Uh...totally spacing out name.  Angelina Jolie!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> So.... which one would you prefer:
> 
> 1. Jennifer Aniston
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Uh...totally spacing out name.  Angelina Jolie!




With or without the children?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> With or without the children?




Without.  Choose with no strings attached.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Knightfall

*To the hive...*

Vote please!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/248266-following-products-should-i-buy-round-two.html


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Please, guys, don't post that much when I am offline! 

Demongirl eats hive members , Swayze has cancer , Relique would start an affair with Angelina Jolie  ...


----------



## Knightfall

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Please, guys, don't post that much when I am offline!
> 
> Demongirl eats hive members , Swayze has cancer , Relique would start an affair with Angelina Jolie  ...



News at 11!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So.... which one would you prefer:
> 
> 1. Jennifer Aniston
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Uh...totally spacing out name.  Angelina Jolie!




3. Mandy (my fiancée)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> News at 11!




Even in California, its now past 11 pm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Vote please!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/248266-following-products-should-i-buy-round-two.html




Voted!


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Even in California, its now past 11 pm.



What about Hawaii?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> 3. Mandy (my fiancée)



Smart answer. 

And... the right answer for any man with a lady of their own.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I'm out of here for tonight. Very tired.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder where the rat is?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder where the rat is?




Maybe he's got another day off? Could be he's still in bed.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> It was a most triumphant viewing.




*does air guitar*

"Excellent!"

Morning, Hive. Just catching up.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

And all caught up now.

Does anyone else have days when they're feeling really disassociated with the world?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Often.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Vote please!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/248266-following-products-should-i-buy-round-two.html




The only book I own is Magic Item Compendium from that list...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> And all caught up now.
> 
> Does anyone else have days when they're feeling really disassociated with the world?




Never. Of course my definition of 'world' wouldn't match up with the dictionary's definition.


----------



## Ginnel

Dam that was a lot of catching up to do, and my answer to the poll is similar to Dog Moons magic item compendium is the only one i've ever read or heard of from that list, voted for it cause its quite neat even though a few of the things are slightly overpowered like the augment crystals for weapons.

My vote would be for Jennifer Aniston on the other poll


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

By the way, I posted 3 (!) new entries to my blog. *advertise*

I think I'll go with Angelina, but I am not entirely sure... I like them both, but neither of them is exactly my "ideal". 

[sblock]






Though make no mistakes, it's not all about blondes or anything. If I think of _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_ which also featured Kristen and this wonderful looking woman: 






Mila Kunis... 

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ideal are funny..  If I were to post my "ideals" as far as women are concerned they picture would be strange and conflicting.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think I'll go with Angelina, but I am not entirely sure... I like them both, but neither of them is exactly my "ideal".



Needs more Milla.




...wait, what?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Needs more Vanilla.




fify.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Needs more Milla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait, what?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Well..  it's cause some of my female ideals they don't naturally go together or and for some reason when they do the girl usually is a porn start and is somewhat "damaged" (since aren't most porn stars damaged goods?) 

natural Big boobs.....fit..... with a nice butt.....hour glass figure.... not to skinny.... multi-racial... light if not pale skinned... tall and leggy.

Those of course are only the physical traits (since we're only talking about pictures/images  )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Oh gods.

We had new code and new data dropped on us from a great height overnight, and now we're back to where we were in terms of hardly anything working. Arse, arse, arse...


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what you need to use?

Ahammer.  I find they always work...


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what you need to use?
> 
> Ahammer. I find they always work...



They definately deliver the results that are expected of them, thats for sure 

hmm hammer, hammer, hammers, hammertime, I believe MC Hammer had his own cartoon show with talking boots hmm, rap artist with own show so did Will Smith as the Fresh Prince of Bel Air hmm *Ding! light bulb and evil grin*


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what you need to use?
> 
> Ahammer.  I find they always work...




"get a big enough hammer and everything looks like a nail"

Dwarven saying

Phaezen (who is off to find a hammer of sufficient size to sort out a work colleague related issue)


----------



## Ginnel

Argh is it snowing?! the hive and enworld has gone all white *runs around panicking*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what you need to use?
> 
> A hammer.  I find they always work...




Just not going to cut it in this case. Although hammering open a window and jumping out seemed to make sense earlier.


----------



## Ginnel

"don't panic, don't panic" *running around like a headless chicken*

Phew its all gone normal went to another site and came back again and its was in comforting black again.

Stand down Corperal Jones!

"Yes sir Captain Mainwaring"

interestingly enough thats pronounced manner-ing, its from Dads Army if you don't know classic old British comedy about the home guard.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> "don't panic, don't panic" *running around like a headless chicken*
> 
> Few its all gone normal went to another site and came back again and its was in comforting black again.
> 
> Stand down corperal Jones!
> 
> "Yes sir Captain Mainwaring"
> 
> interestingly enough pronounced manner-ing from Dads Army if you don't know it.




My Dad's favourite joke of all time is the "Don't tell him, Pike!" gag from Dad's Army.


----------



## Ginnel

Huh I just walked past Noel Edmonds 

*watches the tumbleweed go by*

Deal or No Deal?

*a bird cry is heard somewhere*

Noels House Party?

Mr Blobby?

*whacks the stupid tumbleweed*

Ah well 

-----------------------------------------------

This is also the first time I've been outside the Hive on Enworld for a while and I'm enjoying reading and partaking in some really good threads


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey, I know who Noel Edmonds is! I used to like House Party, once upon a time...


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Morning, Hive. Just catching up.



Well, given how the Hive exploded since coming back up last night, I think I shall as well.  Flurry of Posts, Style of the Skimming Mushroom! 

*Whoa*  I know Fung-Fu.







Dog Moon said:


> So.... which one would you prefer:
> 
> 1. Jennifer Aniston
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Uh...totally spacing out name.  Angelina Jolie!



Hmmm. . . Anne Hathaway.  Pfft, to hell with you and your choices.







Knightfall1972 said:


> Vote please!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/248266-following-products-should-i-buy-round-two.html



I've never looked through any of those items, so I didn't vote.  But my first instinct would be Dragonlance. . . because I've read a lot of the novels.  Never actually played there, though.







megamania said:


> This morning it was announced he had two years to live and he is majorly freakin' out over it.   I believe 'Scared ****less" was one quote used.



That's odd.  I mean he was diagnosed about four months ago, and I could have sworn they gave him less than a year at that time.  So, two is looking better, honestly.  It still sucks, but its more than he had.







Relique du Madde said:


> I think the whole world is waiting for the girls from the Disney Channel to start doing porn..  Vanessa Hutchinson's nude pics were meh..



Be careful what you wish for.  The Slut Life of Raven Simone could be just around the corner.







Reveille said:


> I thought he was the bomb in Ghost.



No, that's "He was the bomb in Phantom."  You're getting your incorporeal undead mixed up.    Am I the only one who genuinely enjoys Dirty Dancing? . . . and not just because Jennifer Grey is a smoking hotty.  







Demongirl said:


> But I had such high hopes.
> 
> But, I digress. If thats what you want, then I'll comply.



Ooh, ooh!  I'm still single.    Wait. . . I'm still not convinced that Demongirl isn't just Galeros in disguise.  I'm not sure I want any of that. . . 


Demongirl said:


> I have kissed a girl. But only because she wanted me to.





Demongirl said:


> Was 6 years ago, way before I joined the hive.



Pfft, even I'VE kissed a girl more recently than that.  


megamania said:


> "Ba-da Boom. Big Boom."
> 
> "Yeah right -Big Boom.  I got that."
> 
> 
> Name that movie.



Ah Fifth Element. . . did I miss anyone else getting this one?  Great flick.  We could all discuss the career of Bruce Willis.  Anyone else got any of his music?


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Hey, I know who Noel Edmonds is! I used to like House Party, once upon a time...



Hey, who doesn't like House Party?!

Does anyone else remember that episode of Square 1 Television where Kid and Play taught us how to calculate the amount of paint we'd need to paint a room? . . . 

No Kid and Play?  Not that kind of house party?    But I was all set to get myself a flat top and everything.


----------



## Ginnel

I don't have any of Bruce's music but I think Fifth Element might be my favourite film with him in it.

Aha Kid and Play that will be even more throwback than the Fresh Prince *crosses his arms and looks on with grudging respect*


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Aha Kid and Play that will be even more throwback than the Fresh Prince *crosses his arms and looks on with grudging respect*



Ah, nothing says fun like mixing early pop-rap and geekery.

So one day my friend was reading a book about boats.  He turned to me and asked, "What's a Chris-Craft?"

I said, "I don't know.  I think it's a kind of jump ship."


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> hmm hammer, hammer, hammers, hammertime, I believe MC Hammer had his own cartoon show with talking boots hmm, rap artist with own show so did Will Smith as the Fresh Prince of Bel Air hmm *Ding! light bulb and evil grin*



Kid 'n Play?  Also had an animated kids show.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, Fifth Element was a great movie.  I especially liked the blue chick singing.  

But y'all digress!  Milla Jovovich is neither Jennifer Aniston nor Angelina Jolie!  You cannot pick people NOT on the poll!  I mean, no offense to either lady, but neither of them would be my top one person.  Maybe top ten, but I'm not even sure of that.  Out of those two, I would pick Jennifer Aniston.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Kid 'n Play? Also had an animated kids show.



And so did the California raisins

lets not forget the Prostars bordering onto superheroes maybe actually there Michael Jordan, Bo Jackson and Wayne Gretzky 

I would mention captain planet but they are definately superheroes


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder where the rat is?






Reveille said:


> Maybe he's got another day off? Could be he's still in bed.




Nah, problems with the net at work-place. Couldn't access any site with .org domain. I sent an email to Rev but I suspect it didn't come through as you said yesterday that your Yahoo mail had crashed


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> I would mention captain planet but they are definately superheroes




Captain Planet, he's our hero
He'll bring pollution down to zero!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Captain Planet - Auf, auf zu neuen Umwelttaten. I think that was the German slogan. I still cite it these days... 

Check my Firearm house rules: 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan-creations-house-rules/248316-firearms-d-d-4-a-new-post.html


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, are we going to have to create a rule so that girlz are not allowed in the Hive?


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Man, are we going to have to create a rule so that girlz are not allowed in the Hive?




Why?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Why?



Because they cause 10 pages of posts in a day, I suspect.

Demongirl eats all the food in the Hive, no effect.  Demongirl hangs around, chats, flirts with Rev and Mega. . .  Hive go BOOM.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> Man, are we going to have to create a rule so that girlz are not allowed in the Hive?





Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Because they cause 10 pages of posts in a day, I suspect.
> 
> Demongirl eats all the food in the Hive, no effect.  Demongirl hangs around, chats, flirts with Rev and Mega. . .  Hive go BOOM.




Yup.  I have got stuff to do and I feel left out.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Because they cause 10 pages of posts in a day, I suspect.
> 
> Demongirl eats all the food in the Hive, no effect.  Demongirl hangs around, chats, flirts with Rev and Mega. . .  Hive go BOOM.




But mom said I got to be nice to the girls.

Though I agree, I feel left out too . I didn't get to flirt...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> But mom said I got to be nice to the girls.
> 
> Though I agree, I feel left out too . I didn't get to flirt...




I am not interested in the flirting, I am interested in the Hiving!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> But mom said I got to be nice to the girls.



My mama told me I gotta shop around.  Or not to come.  Or that whatever would be, would be.  One of those things.  I'm pretty sure being nice never got mentioned.







Blackrat said:


> Though I agree, I feel left out too . I didn't get to flirt...



Yeah, I think instead we should have MORE women in the Hive.  Post recruitment drives on different forums with more feminine membership.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I am not interested in the flirting, I am interested in the Hiving!



Well, I guess on one hand, you did miss out on a bunch of Hiving, but then on the other hand, it wouldn't have existed without your doubley-x-chromosomed counterpart, so if we banned all women, there wouldn't have been any hiving.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Post recruitment drives on different forums with more feminine membership.




Hmm... GF frequents a forum filled with horsebackriding girls. Maybe I need to go and spam them


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... GF frequents a forum filled with horsebackriding girls. Maybe I need to go and spam them



Riding crops.
Leather.
Those furry helmets.

Yeah, I'm down with that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... GF frequents a forum filled with horsebackriding girls. Maybe I need to go and spam them





hafrogman said:


> Riding crops.
> Leather.
> Those furry helmets.
> 
> Yeah, I'm down with that.




Sounds like the rat is going to have fun....  nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like the rat is going to have fun....  nudge nudge wink wink



Say no more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hive. 

Uhm yeah, okay, its afternoon.  Whatever.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well it's morning in Australia i think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Well it's morning in Australia i think.




Well yeah, but its also Friday 01/09 in Australia.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Well yeah, but its also Friday 01/09 in Australia.



Woot!  Friday!  Yeah, weekend!  Woo hoo!

... . . .

What?


----------



## WhatGravitas

hafrogman said:


> What?



Hehe, I have Friday for 4 minutes now!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Slider Wade

Heya hive. Been awhile. Been working on my novel.

First 10 chapters out of 40 done. The book is going to be a behemoth; I project page count to be close to 1,200.


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... GF frequents a forum filled with horsebackriding girls. Maybe I need to go and spam them




I love horseback riding myself. I'm quite skilled.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi Slider Wade. It has been awhile since we've seen you.

And no wonder, between your work, your jamming and that novel, I'm not surprised. 

Whats the novel about?


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> Whats the novel about?




I'm not at liberty to say. I'm under contract.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> I'm not at liberty to say. I'm under contract.




Wow. Can't say that I've ever heard of a writer being under contract to not give out the details of a novel.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Hi Slider Wade. It has been awhile since we've seen you.
> 
> And no wonder, between your work, your jamming and that novel, I'm not surprised.



She also rides horses.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Wow. Can't say that I've ever heard of a writer being under contract to not give out the details of a novel.



Could be an owned I.P., like writing a Star Wars or Forgotten Realms novel.

But either way, it sounds like she's already sold it, which is pretty unusual for an author to begin with.


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> Wow. Can't say that I've ever heard of a writer being under contract to not give out the details of a novel.




Well, I'm not the only writer on the project. I'm not even at liberty to divulge the company I'm under contract for *or*  publishing house.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> Well, I'm not the only writer on the project. I'm not even at liberty to divulge the company I'm under contract for *or*  publishing house.




Damn. You will tell uswhat it is you've worked on when its published, right?


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Well, I'm not the only writer on the project. I'm not even at liberty to divulge the company I'm under contract for *or*  publishing house.



Writing a book by committee?  What a novel conc. . .

No.  I think I'll stop there.  That pun is too low, even for me.


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> Damn. You will tell uswhat it is you've worked on when its published, right?




No. Contract stipulations. I'm only being paid to be an invisible author.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> No. Contract stipulations. I'm only being paid to be an invisible author.




Well bananas, crackers and nuts. 

Oh well, I'll let it go.

So, what can you talk about?


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> No. Contract stipulations. I'm only being paid to be an invisible author.



Ha!  1200 pages!

You're totally finishing the Wheel of Time Series!


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Ha!  1200 pages!
> 
> You're totally finishing the Wheel of Time Series!




Not allowed to say.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> So, what can you talk about?



How about we talk about the guy outside the bar, breaking into a car.

*pokes the rabid fox*

Really, poking a rabid fox doesn't seem like a good idea, but oh well.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Not allowed to say.



Have you had any writings published under your own name?


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> So, what can you talk about?



TV/Movies, Music, Family, new s/o (girlfriend), news, weather, gaming, job and gaming. That just about covers everything else in my life.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Have you had any writings published under your own name?




No. I have been writing for a very long time and had my first book of poems published when I was a sophomore in High School. Always under a pen name; that way I can have peace of mind when it comes to over-fanatical fans.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> TV/Movies, Music, Family, new s/o (girlfriend), news, weather, gaming, job and gaming. That just about covers everything else in my life.




I see you list gaming twice.


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> I see you list gaming twice.




Whoops. Yeah though, I have been actively gaming; started a new group. Once every two weeks with both groups; one session every week.

The new group I've started is running Greyhawk with the Pathfinder rules and Sunless Citadel.

The other group is running 4E with a homebrew setting, which has been going since of August of '08.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> No. I have been writing for a very long time and had my first book of poems published when I was a sophomore in High School. Always under a pen name; that way I can have peace of mind when it comes to over-fanatical fans.



Well, I guess I meant under your own credit.  Pen-names count, assuming you can talk about them.

Since Slider Wade isn't your real name, anyways.  Associating one fictional name with another, etc.


----------



## hafrogman

My group was supposed to be meeting tomorrow, but no dice.  Now I have to wait until the 16th.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> Whoops. Yeah though, I have been actively gaming; started a new group. Once every two weeks with both groups; one session every week.
> 
> The new group I've started is running Greyhawk with the Pathfinder rules and Sunless Citadel.
> 
> The other group is running 4E with a homebrew setting, which has been going since of August of '08.




Damn I'm jealous. My face to face group finally broke up back in the beginning of November.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Damn I'm jealous. My face to face group finally broke up back in the beginning of November.



You have access to Mandy's younglings.  Now is the perfect time to corrupt them. . . where's that My Little Pony RPG everyone was talking about at the beginning of April?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> My group was supposed to be meeting tomorrow, but no dice.  Now I have to wait until the 16th.




Where do you game hafrog? If its not too far away I may be able to join the group, assuming you'd like another player.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> You have access to Mandy's younglings.  Now is the perfect time to corrupt them. . . where's that My Little Pony RPG everyone was talking about at the beginning of April?




I ran a session for them ahwile ago to gauge their interest. They played the one session reluctantly. Apparently I'm no substitute for Warcraft.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Where do you game hafrog? If its not too far away I may be able to join the group, assuming you'd like another player.



We're out in Gilbert, but sadly now full.  I'm new myself, and we just picked up a halfling (it's easy because they're so small).


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> I ran a session for them ahwile ago to gauge their interest. They played the one session reluctantly. Apparently I'm no substitute for Warcraft.




Thats a damn shame. I tried Warcraft. For me its no substitute for DnD. I prefer to think; Warcraft is pretty much a no-brainer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> We're out in Gilbert, but sadly now full.  I'm new myself, and we just picked up a halfling (it's easy because they're so small).




AHHHHHH!!!!!


I swear to god if I can't find a frelling group I'm gonna lose it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> Thats a damn shame. I tried Warcraft. For me its no substitute for DnD. I prefer to think; Warcraft is pretty much a no-brainer.




Well, I just don't have the monthly money to throw away on Warcraft. Besides, I thank you for being in the same boat with me. I happen to agree, most games these days are no-brainers.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> AHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> 
> I swear to god if I can't find a frelling group I'm gonna lose it!



Well, our Warlock was talking about grad school in Madison, WI, but that wouldn't be until fall.  I'll keep an eye out for you for something sooner.


----------



## hafrogman

There seem to be a fair number of things going on in the WOTC gamer classifieds, if you haven't checked there.  Not a whole lot of DMs that I could see, but a bunch of separate people looking for groups, you could try banding them together.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Well, our Warlock was talking about grad school in Madison, WI, but that wouldn't be until fall.  I'll keep an eye out for you for something sooner.




I appreciuate it, but Scottsdale to Gilbert and back looks like it mioght be a little much.

*does a mapquest check*

Mapquest lists the drive time  (one-way) as 21 minuites, but thats not too bad. Still, I don't drive. If someone could give me a lift there and back, I'd help pay for gas and buy said person a meal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> There seem to be a fair number of things going on in the WOTC gamer classifieds, if you haven't checked there.  Not a whole lot of DMs that I could see, but a bunch of separate people looking for groups, you could try banding them together.




I donn't like the WOTC forums, but I may have to bite the bullet.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> I donn't like the WOTC forums, but I may have to bite the bullet.



Oh, I wasn't suggesting you hang around.  Just use them for what you need and then get the heck out.  That's what I did.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


> No. Contract stipulations. I'm only being paid to be an invisible author.




Let's say, hypothetically, that you were not writing a book.  Do you know any authors who are writing a book that you hypothetically would want to gohst write for?


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Well, I guess I meant under your own credit.  Pen-names count, assuming you can talk about them.
> 
> Since Slider Wade isn't your real name, anyways.  Associating one fictional name with another, etc.




Since I do have my real name available for all to see in my details, it wouldn't be a good thing for me to reveal my pen name.


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> Let's say, hypothetically, that you were not writing a book.  Do you know any authors who are writing a book that you hypothetically would want to gohst write for?




Could you speak a little more English?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Oh, I wasn't suggesting you hang around.  Just use them for what you need and then get the heck out.  That's what I did.




Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Since, I do have my real name available for all to see in my details,it wouldn't be a good thing for me to reveal my pen name.



Ah, fair enough.  I hadn't realized.

Ah well, I may or may not be a fan of yours, depending on what your write.  But you'll never know.  Bwa ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


> Could you speak a little more English?




Hypothetically speaking my question is there in plain to see.  If you want I can ask in pig latin if that suits your fancy.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Could you speak a little more English?



I think, hypothetically, that he is speaking English.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Thanks for the advice.



No problem.  Good luck.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> I think, hypothetically, that he is speaking English.




Okay, then I'm just not understanding. I can be a little thick sometimes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> No problem.  Good luck.




Thanks; I'll give it a good going over on Monday.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Okay, then I'm just not understanding. I can be a little thick sometimes.



I think he's just trying to get around the legal restrictions by saying 'hypothetically' a lot.    *shrug*  You've piqued our curiosities, and then left us high and dry.  We shall just have to possess our souls with acceptance and understand that we'll never know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If I spelled it out then my question, then it will fall within the clauses of termination outlined in a standard NDA.   That is why I was asking hypothetically. 


Oh and what froggy said two minutes before my message was sent.


----------



## Demongirl

*eats all the new food in the hive*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait....  what food?  I hope you don't consider our souls food :Q


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> *eats all the new food in the hive*



A) I don't think we have any new food.

B) On the advisement of your Y-Chromosomal counterpart, we're voting as to whether or not you're allowed in here.  So really, you might want to leave some to put him in a better mood.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait....  what food?  I hope you don't consider our souls food :Q



Soul Food?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> If I spelled it out then my question, then it will fall within the clauses of termination outlined in a standard NDA.   That is why I was asking hypothetically.



Hypothetically , isn't discussing the terms of an NDA, also one of the things usually prohibited in the NDA?


----------



## Slider Wade

Demongirl said:


> *eats all the new food in the hive*




Do they come out of the woodwork or something?


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Soul Food?




Your soul, it has flavor.

Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Hypothetically , isn't discussing the terms of an NDA, also one of the things usually prohibited in the NDA?




Hypothetically, yes.


----------



## Demongirl

Slider Wade said:


> Do they come out of the woodwork or something?




Something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Hypothetically , isn't discussing the terms of an NDA, also one of the things usually prohibited in the NDA?




Egads....  then does that mean that signing it is terms for it's immediate voiding? 

*Head explodes in a torrent of paradoxical logic*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Your soul, it has flavor.
> 
> Nom, nom, nom.




 Somebody hold me, I'm scared.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Your soul, it has flavor.
> 
> Nom, nom, nom.



Bah, lolcthulu has failed me.  Closest I could get:


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Egads....  then does that mean that signing it is terms for it's immediate voiding?
> 
> *Head explodes in a torrent of paradoxical logic*



Honestly, as written by lawyers, probably yes.

Here, sign this.  Don't tell anyone about it.  By the way, we're able to sue you later at our leisure regardless of your actions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There was a 5.0 in Los Angeles...  Like usual, I didn't feel it.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Honestly, as written by lawyers, probably yes.
> 
> Here, sign this.  Don't tell anyone about it.  By the way, we're able to sue you later at our leisure regardless of your actions.



Neal Page: You're a thief.

Taxicab Hailer: Close, I'm a lawyer.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> There was a 5.0 in Los Angeles...  Like usual, I didn't feel it.




No, the earth didn't move for me.


----------



## hafrogman

Somebody has a new avatar.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Somebody has a new avatar.




That somebody is me.


----------



## Slider Wade

Demongirl said:


> No, the earth didn't move for me.




Well, it did for me on Christmas day.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> There was a 5.0 in Los Angeles...  Like usual, I didn't feel it.



I live in Arizona.

We don't get earthquakes.
Volcanoes.
Tornadoes.
Hurricanes.
Tsunamis.
Blizzards.

. . . and people ask me why I live here.


----------



## Demongirl

Is hafrogman a sexy frog?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> I live in Arizona.
> 
> We don't get earthquakes.
> Volcanoes.
> Tornadoes.
> Hurricanes.
> Tsunamis.
> Blizzards.
> 
> . . . and people ask me why I live here.




The only thing I don't like abouth the Valley this year is how blistery the weather is. Oy.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Is hafrogman a sexy frog?



I would imagine that, as frogs go, I am sexier than most.

For human males, I'm more like below average.  I've been called sexy, but only by the delusional women I've dated. . . and a couple of others whose judgment on the matter I trust even less.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Is hafrogman a sexy frog?




Maybe.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> The only thing I don't like abouth the Valley this year is how blistery the weather is. Oy.



No, no.  Blistery is the summer, just don't touch the sidewalks.

Right now it's blustery.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> I would imagine that, as frogs go, I am sexier than most.
> 
> For human males, I'm more like below average.  I've been called sexy, but only by the delusional women I've dated. . . and a couple of others whose judgment on the matter I trust even less.




We women like our men to have some self-confidence. Just looking at rev's pic in his sig gets me hot. You've gotta be at least as good looking as him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> No, no.  Blistery is the summer, just don't touch the sidewalks.
> 
> Right now it's blustery.




Then how come my mom agrees with me that its blistery?


----------



## Slider Wade

Demongirl said:


> We women like our men to have some self-confidence. Just looking at rev's pic in his sig gets me hot. You've gotta be at least as good looking as him.




Well, I admit, Rev is cute. But he doesn't get me hot.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> We women like our men to have some self-confidence. Just looking at rev's pic in his sig gets me hot. You've gotta be at least as good looking as him.



I can't pull off the beard and bandanna look, he's pretty awesome in that picture.

There's plenty of pictures of me floating around on the internet.  Confidence is more complicated.  I know my strengths.  "Sexy" as traditionally defined isn't one of them.  But there are women who go for "smart", "funny", "kind", etc.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Then how come my mom agrees with me that its blistery?



Hmm?  I guess I've never met it used as a way to describe weather.  You can get real blisters from concrete in summer. . . I'm guessing you're meaning more like how it's dry and windy, gets cold blisters and the like?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Just looking at rev's pic in his sig gets me hot.




 I thought we discussed this.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There are a few of me... and I'm willing to bet that there might be some of me goth dancing (considering Dach from Close Caskets always said he thinks I'm one of the best).


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> I thought we discussed this.



In her defense, you also discussed how looking and doing are different.  She can find you sexy, just as long as she keeps her mitts to herself.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> There are a few of me... and I'm willing to bet that there might be some of me goth dancing (considering Dach from Close Caskets always said he thinks I'm one of the best).



Goth dancing?  I can't claim I'm familiar.

Emo dancing is kind of like playing kick the dirt, is Goth dancing similar?


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> I thought we discussed this.




Thats all I meant and thats all I'm gonna say. 

I'll never say it again. Sheesh. 

If you don't want comments on your pic in your sig, you should delete it.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Goth dancing?  I can't claim I'm familiar.
> 
> Emo dancing is kind of like playing kick the dirt, is Goth dancing similar?




Very different.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Goth dancing?  I can't claim I'm familiar.
> 
> Emo dancing is kind of like playing kick the dirt, is Goth dancing similar?



It can be... it also can look like belly dancing or a drunken spasm or someone trying to swat imaginary cobwebs out of their face.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It can be... it also can look like belly dancing or a drunken spasm or someone trying to swat imaginary cobwebs out of their face.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Very different.





Relique du Madde said:


> It can be... it also can look like belly dancing or a drunken spasm or someone trying to swat imaginary cobwebs out of their face.



Right, I think I've got the idea now.  Kind of like Drusilla from Buffy/Angel, all sorts of crazy and flitting about.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


> Very different.




That website forgot falling to your knees and brushing the fog off the floor as you are searching for a lost contact.  (I forgot all the other descriptions written in this one 'how to be goth' book. )

Funny thing is, when my GF and I went to our friend Veronica's club I tripped on a shoe lace then went down to tie them.  Veronica looked at me and thought I was doing hard core goth dance moves.  She walked over to me on her way back to the DJ booth (she was also dancing) and was about to say what I did looked cool only to start laughing when she saw I was tying my shoes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Right, I think I've got the idea now.  Kind of like Drusilla from Buffy/Angel, all sorts of crazy and flitting about.




Reminds me of a fairy.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> That website forgot falling to your knees and brushing the fog off the floor as you are searching for a lost contact.  (I forgot all the other descriptions written in this one 'how to be goth' book. )
> 
> Funny thing is, when my GF and I went to our friend Veronica's club I tripped on a shoe lance then went down to tie them.  She looked at me and thought I was doing hard core goth dance move.  She walked over and was about to say what I did looked cool but started to laugh when she saw I was tying my shoes.




You need power laces.


----------



## hafrogman

Okay, sleepy times for the frog.

See you all later.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Okay, sleepy times for the frog.
> 
> See you all later.




Early to bed, early to rise.

G'nite.


----------



## Slider Wade

double post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Okay, sleepy times for the frog.
> 
> See you all later.




Sleep well hafrog.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Okay, sleepy times for the frog.
> 
> See you all later.




Later froggy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night Frogy...  Don't let the ravens bite.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow, we burned through 95 posts fairly quickly.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Wow, we burned through 95 posts fairly quickly.




giggity.


----------



## Slider Wade

I guess I'm signing off too. Practically 11:00 pm here.


----------



## Demongirl

Slider Wade said:


> I guess I'm signing off too. Practically 11:00 pm here.




Go the next three days off. Don't need to go to bed anytime soon. Wee! 

*strips nekkid and streaks the hive*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Go the next three days off. Don't need to go to bed anytime soon. Wee!
> 
> *strips nekkid and streaks the hive*




 MUST. LOOK. AWAY.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Go the next three days off. Don't need to go to bed anytime soon. Wee!
> 
> *strips nekkid and streaks the hive*




*Looks out side to see if it's a full moon*

She must be in heat..


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> *Looks out side to see if it's a full moon*
> 
> She must be in heat..




*Rolls in the dirt and howls at the moon.*

I love the nite-life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> *Rolls in the dirt and howls at the moon.*
> 
> I love the nite-life.




And I like to boogie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> *Rolls in the dirt and howls at the moon.*
> 
> I love the nite-life.




Do you dance with the devil in the pale moon light?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Do you dance with the devil in the pale moon light?




No, I dance with angels in the pale moonlight. 

Mandy.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Do you dance with the devil in the pale moon light?



No, but I do dance with aethereal creatures. 

 I think I'm gonna put on a pot of coffee.



Reveille said:


> No, I dance with angels in the pale moonlight.
> 
> Mandy.



She's a lucky lady.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> No, I dance with angels in the pale moonlight.
> 
> Mandy.




WRONG ANSWER!

The Answer is "Tim Burton's Batman"

Now,  I was going to put the "Dance with the Devil" scene from Tim Burton's Batman..  but this scene was funnier. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGd3VPNJbs]YouTube - Batman dances drunk[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> WRONG ANSWER!




I don't dance with Mandy under the pale moonlight?


----------



## Relique du Madde

See the quick edit I did.---^


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - Batman dances drunk




Oh my god, thats totally messed up!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Stupid TMZ!  They gave away the ending to Marley & Me.  My gf wanted to see it... 



Spoiler



but now she knows has a sad ending


..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Stupid TMZ!  They gave away the ending to Marley & Me.  My gf wanted to see it...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but now she knows has a sad ending
> 
> 
> ..




Who and/or what is TMZ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Oh my god, thats totally messed up!




What's funny is that Batman ordered fresh orange juice (just make you wonder if the Bar Tender slipped in a Quaalude or vodka)...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Who and/or what is TMZ?




One of those entertainment/gossip shows that chicks like watching.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> One of those entertainment/gossip shows that chicks like watching.



I like being surprised, that why I don't watch such shows. I hate gossip.


----------



## Relique du Madde

...  They might delay the switch to digital telivision broadcasting... or at least [a certain politician's lacky] is telling the NTSC to delay the switch.  

Seriously... they seriously need to force people to get new tvs or by the converter boxes...  if the NTSC had guts during the 50s the US's telivision image would have been close to HD before the switch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ...  They might delay the switch to digital telivision broadcasting... or at least [a certain politician's lacky] is telling the NTSC to delay the switch.




Oy. God I hope not. I'm extremely close to buying my new computer system.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Oy. God I hope not. I'm extremely close to buying my new computer system.



What does buying a new computer have to do with it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> What does buying a new computer have to do with it?




I'm not getting a monitor with it. I'll be getting an HDTV with it, for use as a monitor.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> What does buying a new computer have to do with it?




He's hooking the computer to a big screen hd tv.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> He's hooking the computer to a big screen hd tv.




Yeah. And its not that big; its just a 32".


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Yeah. And its not that big; its just a 32".




OH. MY. GOD! Just what are you planning to do with that system?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> OH. MY. GOD! Just what are you planning to do with that system?




Over-ride the desire to buy new commercial made dvds. Capture movies, tv shows and home videos, edit them and then author dvds.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> OH. MY. GOD! Just what are you planning to do with that system?




Hes making an AI and will assimilate it into the hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Over-ride the desire to buy new commercial made dvds. Capture movies, tv shows and home videos, edit them and then author dvds.




Yarrr!

Tivo or DVR or live capturing?


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:
			
		

> I love horseback riding myself. I'm quite skilled.



Well, I'm not a complete noob on a horse myself, but it's been years since I last rode. She however has won quite a few prices doing that.



			
				froggy said:
			
		

> where's that My Little Pony RPG everyone was talking about at the beginning of April?



Exactly! I've been waiting it for almost three years now since its announcement and they haven't said anything since 



			
				Demongirl said:
			
		

> Your soul, it has flavor.



Considering I lost mine in a poker game, I don't think you can eat it. The girl I lost it to promised to take good care of it.



			
				Demongirl said:
			
		

> No, the earth didn't move for me.





			
				Slider Wade said:
			
		

> Well, it did for me on Christmas day.



Please, no talking about bedroom stuff 



			
				Demongirl said:
			
		

> We women like our men to have some self-confidence. Just looking at rev's pic in his sig gets me hot. You've gotta be at least as good looking as him.



Does it take pinstripes to make a man hot or does it take a real man to make pinstripes hot? Anyways, I really like this recent pic of me.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/3153648822_2a0ae4b938.jpg?v=0
And yes, I do have a pink straw 



			
				Slider Wade said:
			
		

> Well, I admit, Rev is cute. But he doesn't get me hot.



Well, didn't you just write something about a girlfriend earlier? Considering that, I don't find that too surpricing .



			
				froggy said:
			
		

> There's plenty of pictures of me floating around on the internet. Confidence is more complicated. I know my strengths. "Sexy" as traditionally defined isn't one of them. But there are women who go for "smart", "funny", "kind", etc.



Ditto 



			
				Demongirl said:
			
		

> *strips nekkid and streaks the hive*



For Sune's sake girl, these guys are american, they're not used to that kind of behavior. Here have a mapple-leaf to cover up


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yarrr!
> 
> Tivo or DVR or live capturing?




All of the above.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hes making an AI and will assimilate it into the hive.




Well, it is gonna be sweet to surf the hive in 32" High Definition!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> For Sune's sake girl, these guys are american, they're not used to that kind of behavior. Here have a mapple-leaf to cover up




NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!  She can't go to Canada...


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Please, no talking about bedroom stuff




Well its not like we went into details.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!  She can't go to Canada...




Its frickin' freezing there anyway.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Well, it is gonna be sweet to surf the hive in 32" High Definition!




I wonder how big you have to go monitor wise before the hive starts to causes abnormalities to manifest in the local area?.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder how big you have to go monitor wise before the hive starts to causes abnormalities to manifest in the local area?.




Probably at least 70".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I just got a stroll by tailing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Its frickin' freezing there anyway.




Yeah but that doesn't stop the Maple leafs from coming to town.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but that doesn't stop the Maple leafs from coming to town.




I don't think I need to worry.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> I just got a stroll by tailing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a stroll by tailing.
Click to expand...



From my cat.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's a stroll?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a stroll?




to walk leisurely as inclination directs


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a stroll?




"Walking by"

The cat walked by him and brushed him with its tail. I'm not even supposed to know all the weird proverbs of your silly language and even I could figure that out


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hes making an AI and will assimilate it into the hive.




Maybe I can make a bot to post for me while I'm away from my computer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How can I be hot when its 69OF?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> to walk leisurely as inclination directs





Blackrat said:


> "Walking by"
> 
> The cat walked by him and brushed him with its tail. I'm not even supposed to know all the weird proverbs of your silly language and even I could figure that out




Oh.. that kind of stroll....  I thought he meant something else.


----------



## Demongirl

Well the coffee has run its course and I'm officially tired and bored. Hitting the sack.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Well the coffee has run its course and I'm officially tired and bored. Hitting the sack.




Night.  Don't let the sack hit you back.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm....  when at the family's restaurant I always tend to see these dark streaks move by quickly in the corner of my eye.  I just "noticed" one just now when I was looking up from the tv.


----------



## Blackrat

Seems you have guardian forces at the place. Or poltergeists, but since you didn't mention anything going wrong I think it's the former.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sweet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  when at the family's restaurant I always tend to see these dark streaks move by quickly in the corner of my eye.  I just "noticed" one just now when I was looking up from the tv.




Wait, you're hiving from work?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sweet.




Well, it could actually be a number of other things also, but I can't make a good paranormal diagnosis from this far... My ESP isn't THAT good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

No no.  I'm at home...  I should have made that clear.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, it could actually be a number of other things also, but I can't make a good paranormal diagnosis from this far... My ESP isn't THAT good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


>




Nothing really to eek over really. They could be extra-dimensional phantasms, contained to their parallel reality. If this is the case, then they have no real force to exert in our own, since the two dimensional membranes aren't 'touching'.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


>




Wha? I have studied enough paranormal subjects as part of my religious studies to make educated diagnosis about what somethings could be. Wether or not I believe in them myself is a subject left untouched...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... but the "other things.." that it could be is the terrifying part.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but the "other things.." that it could be is the terrifying part.




See my post above.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but the "other things.." that it could be is the terrifying part.




Oh that. Well, they could be demons for one, but then again, you didn't mention anything going wrong in there, so I guess not.

The milk is still good? Horses are not sweating (Yeah, I didn't think you'd have those but better make sure)? Then I don't think it's a warlock's/witch's familiar either.

It could be an eddie caused by rip somewhere near there, and that might make things interesting some day.

As Rev said, they could be phantasm, and since this isn't D&D, those aren't really harmfull.

Want to hear more about my theories?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> See my post above.




I know, I saw.  Problem is that I tend to be a pessimist about things So as a result the possibility of it being negative entities always jumps to the top of my mental list.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyways...  the one annoying things about pbps is the fact that as a gming I find myself constantly rethinking some plot elements/characters which have not been encountered yet.  In one hand they leed to interesting twists, and relivations on the other hand its annoying since I've revised the idea dealing with one character which is near the center of one of the plots.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  when at the family's restaurant I always tend to see these dark streaks move by quickly in the corner of my eye.  I just "noticed" one just now when I was looking up from the tv.




I remember that in one case, they found the reason for these mysterious feeling was a special air current created by the air ducts from the air conditions. The effects were subtly noticeable on the skin, but not consciously - enough to confuse the brain and probably cause some kind of "proximity" alert - but it was just the flow of air, not some guy moving behind you to strangle you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Trust me, it's not air.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap. 2 days and this hive already reached 430... damn


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Trust me, it's not air.




Especially when you feel a chill down your spine; that is _under_ the flesh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap. 2 days and this hive already reached 430... damn




Its amazing what a couple of females can accomplish.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or when you see claw marks spontaneously appear on your flesh.*




*Thankfully that never happened to me.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Or when you see claw marks spontaneously appear on your flesh.




You mean like the pic of my wrist I posted in last Hive? 
I also have scars running across my back that came pretty spontaneously. But then again, there really wasn't anything paranormal in that either, but I'm not about to elaborate.

Just kidding, I know what you mean . Haven't ever seen that to happen for real, but I have heard of rumors.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I nned a name or type of a female spirit...  I'm thinking like a nymph but not a nymph.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I nned a name or type of a female spirit...  I'm thinking like a nymph but not a nymph.




Nereid


----------



## Blackrat

or Naiad


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

Today we are mostly carrying on from where we were yesterday.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I nned a name or type of a female spirit...  I'm thinking like a nymph but not a nymph.




Then if you wish to move away from greek words how about: Rusalka

Okay, now let me know if any of these have helped you at all. I can think of several more if you need. Just let me know what kind of word you wish for.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That one could work.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That one could work.




Ah, in that case, a couple more of Slavic female spirits: Vila and Perelesnyk

And a german counterpart to nymphs: Nix


----------



## Blackrat

Gah. Due to mysterious problems I am unable to edit my posts at the moment. It's not EN World's fault, I know exactly why it happens, but unfortunatily I can't do anything about it.

Anyways, in the last post it's supposed to be Nixe, not Nix. Nixe is female and Nix is male


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Ah, in that case, a couple more of Slavic female spirits: Vila and Perelesnyk
> 
> And a german counterpart to nymphs: Nix



Nix_e_. 

_Nix _is usually a colloquialism for nothing. 
Though wikipedia tells me it can also be used for a male one. 

They are a kind of water spirits, similar to mermaids, but often evil or a warning of dangers (Seducing man and drowning them, warnings that go ignored).


----------



## Relique du Madde

IS it the buttons suddently not working?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... I like that Russian one. I'm tempted to use the Slavic one also..


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Nix_e_.
> 
> _Nix _is usually a colloquialism for nothing.
> Though wikipedia tells me it can also be used for a male one.



As you can see, I ninjaed you to that 


> They are a kind of water spirits, similar to mermaids, but often evil or a warning of dangers (Seducing man and drowning them, warnings that go ignored).




Yeah, at that they are more like Rusalki than Nymphs


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> As you can see, I ninjaed you to that



Damn Ninja Rats!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Congratulations on 10,000 Posts Mustrum Ridcully!*


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... I like that Russian one. I'm tempted to use the Slavic one also..




Eh, technically, they are the same thing. I mean russia is part of slavic area. All three are slavic spirits though they have varying spelling in different slavic countries.

The last of them is so minor spirit that I'm guessing it's spelling in western alphabet .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Does anyone know what the Russian mob equivolent of a "Don" is?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Does anyone know what the Russian mob equivolent of a "Don" is?




You mean like a big boss? I'm not quite sure. I'll try to check that for you.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, this is harder than I thought. The Bratva don't have the same sort of hierarchy as the Cosa Nostra has, and as such the bosses are usually just called "sir" in russian. My knowleadge of that language is however too limited and the only word I can think of would be Gospodin. But it doesn't really have the same honorary impact and means more like "mister".

Then again some bosses, especially if they used to be officers in the military, like to be called by rank. Colonel would be pretty good example, translating to Polkóvnik


----------



## megamania

Wow this Hive is motorin' right along.   


How goes it here?


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Thanks!




He will surpass me by March 

I have a lot of posts but I move along at a very slow and steady pace.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I also have scars running across my back that came pretty spontaneously. But then again, there really wasn't anything paranormal in that either, but I'm not about to elaborate.
> 
> .



 and you were the one moaning about bedroom talk 

[sblock=me in B&W]





[/sblock]
[sblock=me in red]




[/sblock]

[sblock=me in "Yoga" pose]




[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap. 2 days and this hive already reached 430... damn




Someone else noticed how quickly this one is movin' along.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


>




Congratulations!


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> and you were the one moaning about bedroom talk




I wish I was here for the recent talks.  Damn my multiple jobs and family responcibilities!


----------



## megamania

Welcome back folks!   The Hive continues on after 4am......


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Maybe I can make a bot to post for me while I'm away from my computer.




I thought you already did.   Either that or you borrowed JVD1's cloning machine.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> How can I be hot when its 69OF?




because you are such a sexy man.



did I just say that?!?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  when at the family's restaurant I always tend to see these dark streaks move by quickly in the corner of my eye.  I just "noticed" one just now when I was looking up from the tv.






I see those all of the time.   I fear where this conversation is going.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyways...  the one annoying things about pbps is the fact that as a gming I find myself constantly rethinking some plot elements/characters which have not been encountered yet.  In one hand they leed to interesting twists, and relivations on the other hand its annoying since I've revised the idea dealing with one character which is near the center of one of the plots.



Sorry, it's obviously my fault for creating such a brilliant and dynamic character.  

*Does the Riker pose*


----------



## megamania

Appears I am alone.

again.

Many people / past friends I know have been coming into the store lately.  Some of it is their visiting family for the holidays and others are visiting me to make sure I am fine.

Many of us have a mutual friend whom is having severe issues related to diabeties and his MS.  I mentioned to one person my Sugar level was out of control and now I find many people are visiting me to how I am doing.  Dying by association?   Sugars still high but getting under control.  Still want people to hi however.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> because you are such a sexy man.
> 
> 
> 
> did I just say that?!?




I don't know what you are talking about. I didn't see anything. _Nobody_ did, allright?


----------



## Ginnel

Oh come on surely everyone is comfortable enough with themselves that they can call another man attractive, sexy, cute or whatever 

I mean if you can judge yourself you know the comparisons to make so just apply it to someone other than yourself easy 

EDIT I just spun myself round on my office chair for around 10 seconds wheee!!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Oh come on surely everyone is comfortable enough with themselves that they can call another man attractive, sexy, cute or whatever



Well, not everybody - I know enough people men who are avoiding stuff like that at (almost) all costs! 


Ginnel said:


> EDIT I just spun myself round on my office chair for around 10 seconds wheee!!



There's some primal, ingrained fun in spinning chairs - I wonder how palaeolithic people survived without them! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Oh come on surely everyone is comfortable enough with themselves that they can call another man attractive, sexy, cute or whatever



It depends what makes the better joke at the moment. 



> EDIT I just spun myself round on my office chair for around 10 seconds wheee!!


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> I just spun myself round on my office chair for around 10 seconds wheee!!




I'm jealous.  I get a folding metal chair in a cold room.


----------



## megamania

Time for work. 

Cya later folks.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap. 2 days and this hive already reached 430... damn



What can I say? I make good Hives 

Or its January theres nothing to do at work so people Hive or people have left over holiday, these would probably be better explanations


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Back to the grindstone for the end part of the day...


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. I didn't see anything. _Nobody_ did, allright?





See what?  



Spoiler



I didn't see what you had in spoilers there


, except possibly at two in the morning, the horror, the horror 

Phaezen


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> EDIT I just spun myself round on my office chair for around 10 seconds wheee!!




Sometimes, on quiet thursday evenings when there's no-one else in the hospital anymore and I've already checked the locks and just wait for the clock to turn those last few minutes, I too indulge myself in that. 

It's fun. Everyone should do it from time to time.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> and you were the one moaning about bedroom talk




There was nothing like that involved. Though it did involve cold hands and a very girly scream...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Sometimes, on quiet thursday evenings when there's no-one else in the hospital anymore and I've already checked the locks and just wait for the clock to turn those last few minutes, I too indulge myself in that.
> 
> It's fun. Everyone should do it from time to time.





It is even more fun to do in the middle of a crowded office 

Like I am doing now

Phaezen


----------



## Ginnel

Woot!

mine is a reasonably crowded office but I'm on the other side of a partition where for 50% of the day its only me so I'm indulging now  

*High Fives Phaezen*


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Woot!
> 
> *High Fives Phaezen*




*Dizzily misses Ginnels hand*

Like all things overindulging can be bad for you 

Phaezen


----------



## Ginnel

Ok I want a message from every lurker reading this.

Thank you that is all

*leaves out a plate of cookies*


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> *leaves out a plate*





Om nom nom

Phaezen


----------



## Ginnel

*Watches on as the cookies teleport away to another part of the hive*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> EDIT I just spun myself round on my office chair for around 10 seconds wheee!!




I would do that but the other people in the office would probably think I was mad.

Well, more mad, anyway.


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I would do that but the other people in the office would probably think I was mad.
> 
> Well, more mad, anyway.



Oh, we're all mad here.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Ok I want a message from every lurker reading this.
> 
> Thank you that is all
> 
> *leaves out a plate of cookies*




Quietly sneaks in and takes a couple of cookies.

Mmmm...cookies!


----------



## Ginnel

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Quietly sneaks in and takes a couple of cookies.
> 
> Mmmm...cookies!



*Watches the cookies teleport off again*


----------



## Phaezen

Om nom nom?  These cookies are tasteless.  Heeeeyyyyyyyy!



Ginnel said:


> *Watches on as the cookies teleport away to another part of the hive*




Burns calories chasing cookies



Ginnel said:


> *Watches the cookies teleport off again*




*pant pant*

Thats *pant* cheating!

*pant*

*collapse*

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

*This post was edited by the 



Spoiler



Cab4l


*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Oh, we're all mad here.




I'm not mad, but I would prefer it if everyone would refer to me as Ramses Niblick the Third, Ker-Plunk, Ker-Plunk, Whoops! Where's My Thribble? from now on.

And a bonus point to anyone who can name the series that quote came from.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Phaezen said:


> *This post was edited by the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cab4l
> 
> 
> *




Infidel! It's the C4bal!

Next you'll be telling me you don't know the secret handshake, either...


----------



## Phaezen

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I'm not mad, but I would prefer it if everyone would refer to me as Ramses Niblick the Third, Ker-Plunk, Ker-Plunk, Whoops! Where's My Thribble? from now on.
> 
> And a bonus point to anyone who can name the series that quote came from.





Stumped as a short sunburned person

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Infidel! It's the C4bal!
> 
> Next you'll be telling me you don't know the secret handshake, either...





Heretic, the C4bal is a bunch of poseurs and wannabe's! All know that the true power lies in the hands of the 



Spoiler



Cab4l


!  

And secret handshake? feh!  If you jknew anything you would know it is a secret 



Spoiler



knock



Phaezen


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Phaezen said:


> Stumped as a short sunburned person




Hah! Very well done. Have some XP.


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I'm not mad, but I would prefer it if everyone would refer to me as Ramses Niblick the Third, Ker-Plunk, Ker-Plunk, Whoops! Where's My Thribble? from now on.
> 
> And a bonus point to anyone who can name the series that quote came from.



I'm pretty sure it's from the Flying Circus, which also gave us, "Yes, it's spelled 'Raymond Luxery Yacht', but it's pronounced 'Throat-Warbler Mangrove'".  But there is a small outside chance that it comes from the episode of Red Dwarf where Rimmer wears a gingham dress and addresses everyone as if he were interpreting for his penguin hand puppet named (IIRC) Mr. Thribble.

_edit: Damn, right series, wrong episode.  *sigh*
Maybe the penguin was Flibble._


----------



## Dog Moon

Madness?  This.  Is. The HIVE!  *kick*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Phaezen said:


> Heretic, the C4bal is a bunch of poseurs and wannabe's! All know that the true power lies in the hands of the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cab4l
> 
> 
> !
> 
> And secret handshake? feh!  If you jknew anything you would know it is a secret
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> knock




I heard it was actually a secret dance.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> I'm pretty sure it's from the Flying Circus, which also gave us, "Yes, it's spelled 'Raymond Luxery Yacht', but it's pronounced 'Throat-Warbler Mangrove'".  But there is a small outside chance that it comes from the episode of Red Dwarf where Rimmer wears a gingham dress and addresses everyone as if he were interpreting for his penguin hand puppet named (IIRC) Mr. Thribble.
> 
> _edit: Damn, right series, wrong episode.  *sigh*
> Maybe the penguin was Flibble._




The penguin was indeed Mr Flibble.

"What should we do with them, Mr Flibble?"
*penguin talks in his ear*
"We can't do that." *turns back to the others, eyes glowing red. "Who would clean up the mess?"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Madness?  This.  Is. The HIVE!  *kick*




And on that loud and kicksome note, I'm off for the weekend. Have a marvellous time, everyone, and I'll see you on Monday.


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I heard it was actually a secret dance.



Secret?  No.  Magic.

Dance Magic Dance Magic Dance Magic Dance Magic
Put that magic spell on me, slap that baby, set him free!


...

I saw my baby, crying hard as babe could cry.
What could I do?
My baby's love had gone, and left my baby blue.
Nobody knew,
What kind of magic spell to use.

Slime and snails?
Or puppy dog tails?
Thunder or lightning?
But baby said. . .


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Madness?  This.  Is. The HIVE!  *kick*



Really, if you'd said that 197 posts ago, it would have been a lot funnier.

. . .

And put some clothes on, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Really, if you'd said that 197 posts ago, it would have been a lot funnier.
> 
> . . .
> 
> And put some clothes on, you're embarrassing yourself.




I wasn't around 197 posts ago.    Okay, from now on, everyone must check to see if I'm on before posting anything else.  If I'm on, post all you want.  If not, no posting whatsoever.

And while I sometimes post without some articles of clothing, atm, I have too much clothing on.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Secret?  No.  Magic.
> 
> Dance Magic Dance Magic Dance Magic Dance Magic
> Put that magic spell on me, slap that baby, set him free!
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I saw my baby, crying hard as babe could cry.
> What could I do?
> My baby's love had gone, and left my baby blue.
> Nobody knew,
> What kind of magic spell to use.
> 
> Slime and snails?
> Or puppy dog tails?
> Thunder or lightning?
> But baby said. . .



You remind of the babe.
What babe?
The babe with the power!
What power?
The power of Voodoo!
Who do?
You do!
Do what?
Remind me of the babe!


----------



## Ginnel

Remind me of the babe!

Ahh a firm favourite in all walks of life


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Remind me of the babe!
> 
> Ahh a firm favourite in all walks of life



It is a great movie. . . but did you check to see if Dogmoon was around before posting that post?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> but did you check to see if Dogmoon was around before posting that post?




Did you? I Did. He isn't

But then, I'm a thoughtles and cruel sort. Oh well.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Did you? I Did. He isn't
> 
> But then, I'm a thoughtles and cruel sort. Oh well.



No, I, too, forgot.

But then, I'm absentminded and forgetful.  Oh well.


----------



## Dog Moon

You're so mean!  *runs away and cries*


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> Remind me of the babe!
> 
> Ahh a firm favourite in all walks of life




Which babe?  Adriana Lima, perhaps?  Or Heidi Klum?  *drools*


----------



## Dog Moon

Uh, Dog Moon came back!  Don't worry, he doesn't stay angry long.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware.. I wish that someone would just tag that last mook and get that round over with..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Ker-Plunk, Ker-Plunk




That's a scary sound to hear in the middle of a hive thread..


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Which babe?  Adriana Lima, perhaps?  Or Heidi Klum?  *drools*



Jennifer Connolly, *super drool*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Remind me of the babe!
> 
> Ahh a firm favourite in all walks of life




I find several faults with Babe.

1) Those mice needed killing.
2) The Pig needed killing.
3) I never got my money back.
4) My little brother liked watching that movie over and over and over again when he was little.


Wait... Are we talking about Babe Ruth or that stupid pig?  Wait weren't they both stupid pigs?


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Relique. You notice that I answered that question of yours about mob ranks. I think it's already 3-4 pages ago, but still


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware.. I wish that someone would just tag that last mook and get that round over with..



Not my fault, I posted.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Not my fault, I posted.




And I'm waiting the Schoolgirl and Weirdo to do their stuff. If they don't get him, then he'll just have to follow the way his friend took out


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I find several faults with Babe.
> 
> 1) Those mice needed killing.
> 2) The Pig needed killing.
> 3) I never got my money back.
> 4) My little brother liked watching that movie over and over and over again when he was little.



I find several faults with your faults.

1)No, the mice were the best part. "Blue moon. . ."
2)Mmmmm, Bacon.
3)Really, this is sort of a ridiculous sense of entitlement I see from time to time.  You spent your money, you saw the movie.  If you didn't like it, that's your own fault, and thus you should not receive compensation.
4)Kill your brother.  Problem solved.
5)We're talking about Labyrinth, not Babe.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> And I'm waiting the Schoolgirl and Weirdo to do their stuff. If they don't get him, then he'll just have to follow the way his friend took out



Hmm, the fattest gangbanger may not fit out the exit that the tallest took.  You may have to make him his own doorway.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey Relique. You notice that I answered that question of yours about mob ranks. I think it's already 3-4 pages ago, but still




Yeah I saw it.  Since you said it's not clearly defined, I think Czar would be good to use..  But then that would sound like the head head head guy.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I find several faults with your faults.
> 
> 1)No, the mice were the best part. "Blue moon. . ."
> 2)Mmmmm, Bacon.
> 3)Really, this is sort of a ridiculous sense of entitlement I see from time to time.  You spent your money, you saw the movie.  If you didn't like it, that's your own fault, and thus you should not receive compensation.
> 4)Kill your brother.  Problem solved.
> 5)We're talking about Labyrinth, not Babe.




I find several faults in your faults about faults:
1) The mice speak in a weird squeky voice that makes my head hurt.
2) Too greasy.
3) Complaining is fun.
4) You forget to add: And take his stuff.
5) We've already talked about Labyrinth quite a few times. I don't remember talking about Babe with you guys before.
6) I like Labyrinth and can't find anything to complain about it.
7) I wish I'd have the same kind of voice and accent as David Bowie.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah I saw it.  Since you said it's not clearly defined, I think Czar would be good to use..  But then that would sound like the head head head guy.



Tsarevich would be the Tsar equivalent of "prince".


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I find several faults with your faults.
> 
> 1)No, the mice were the best part. "Blue moon. . ."
> 2)Mmmmm, Bacon.
> 3)Really, this is sort of a ridiculous sense of entitlement I see from time to time.  You spent your money, you saw the movie.  If you didn't like it, that's your own fault, and thus you should not receive compensation.
> 4)Kill your brother.  Problem solved.
> 5)We're talking about Labyrinth, not Babe.




1.  I hated them because they stole the Chipmunk's shtick. There should only one annoying set of high pitched rodent singer in existence not two.  If a second or third set ever should appear then they need to have a death match.  It is the law of the SPARTANS!
2.  You can't go wrong with bacon... unless it's sold on one of those hot dog carts in the dead of night in LA.
3.A bizarre sense of Entitlement is part of the American Constitution.  And if it isn't there I'll put it there.  Now where's my sharpie?
4. I can't.
5. But there aren't singing mice in Labyrinthe.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah I saw it.  Since you said it's not clearly defined, I think Czar would be good to use..  But then that would sound like the head head head guy.




Wow, now that would take some balls to use. It really depends what timeframe you are thinking. If the game in question takes place before '91 that would be pretty no-no. It would be just too brassy to assume such a title.

Modern day, yeah okay, I can see some really brassy big big big boss to take on the title. But he'd propably have such an influence that he'd be practically running a small country on his own.

If you're thinking about a city/province leader I'd suggest going with military rank. Russians seem to be quite fond of them.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> 6) I like Labyrinth and can't find anything to complain about it.



As far as I can see, there are only two things to complain about in the movie.

1) My friend, Zach, always complains about how many shots of David Bowie's crotch in tight pants there are.  I can't claim to have been paying nearly as much attention to David Bowie's crotch as he was, so it has never bothered me.

2) Jennifer Connolly was something like 15 at the time, so my friends say that it's creepy for me to drool over her.  I maintain that since I was also underage when the movie came out, it's perfectly okay.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> 1.  I hated them because they stole the Chipmunk's shtick. There should only one annoying set of high pitched rodent singer in existence not two.  If a second or third set ever should appear then they need to have a death match.  It is the law of the SPARTANS!
> 2.  You can't go wrong with bacon... unless it's sold on one of those hot dog carts in the dead of night in LA.
> 3.A bizarre sense of Entitlement is part of the American Constitution.  And if it isn't there I'll put it there.  Now where's my sharpie?
> 4. I can't.
> 5. But there aren't singing mice in Labyrinthe.



1) I agree.  Let's kill Alvin.
2) Creepy bacon.
3) I think it's in your jeans' pocket. . . or you're just happy to see me.
4) Can't?  Or won't?  Pansy.
5) Nope.  Plenty of other things sang though.  Including David Bowie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> As far as I can see, there are only two things to complain about in the movie.
> 
> 1) My friend, Zach, always complains about how many shots of David Bowie's crotch in tight pants there are.  I can't claim to have been paying nearly as much attention to David Bowie's crotch as he was, so it has never bothered me.




Those crotch shots bothered me to..  It's like, dude this is a children's movie... we don't need to know if you are aroused in this scene.  



> 2) Jennifer Connolly was something like 15 at the time, so my friends say that it's creepy for me to drool over her.  I maintain that since I was also underage when the movie came out, it's perfectly okay.




Wait... she was only 15 in the movie?!?!?!?  I thought she was older..  It makes David Bowie's character sort of I don't know... creepy now.  It's like he was a pedophile.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> If you're thinking about a city/province leader I'd suggest going with military rank. Russians seem to be quite fond of them.



According to wickipedia, the Russian mafia is also known as Bratva (the Brotherhood).  They could all refer to each other as brother (Брат)


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... she was only 15 in the movie?!?!?!?  I thought she was older..  It makes David Bowie's character sort of I don't know... creepy now.  It's like he was a pedophile.



Released June 1986.  Jennifer born December 1970.  So she was still 15 when it was released. . . hopefully 15 for the filming, too.

And yes, the movie is kind of creepy from that angle.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> According to wickipedia, the Russian mafia is also known as Bratva (the Brotherhood).  They could all refer to each other as brother (Брат)




They do. (Or "brat" as it is transcribed in western alphabet). But that's not really a way to address someone "real high up".

(Hey, I live in a nextdoor country. I gotta know something about them. I can't really tell you where I get all this knowleadge though. I hope you understand...)


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:


> 5) Nope.  Plenty of other things sang though.  Including David Bowie.



Oh, and I always forget this little fact:

Also sang in Labyrinth:

Danny John-Jules, of Red Dwarf (in)fame


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> They do. (Or "brat" as it is transcribed in western alphabet). But that's not really a way to address someone "real high up".
> 
> (Hey, I live in a nextdoor country. I gotta know something about them. I can't really tell you where I get all this knowleadge though. I hope you understand...)




He'll kill you if you ask.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> He'll kill you if you ask.



No, he'd tell us, but THEN he'd have to kill us.  Just the asking is fine.  Watch.

Hey Blackrat, how come you know so much about the Russian M*urk*


----------



## Relique du Madde

On my god!  You kill Froggy You bastard!

*BANG!*

*thud*


----------



## Blackrat

Wasn't me. It was that guy who's making sure I don't talk too much. Besides he only used a sap. He likes to give a warning first you see. He's such a softie


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> because you are such a sexy man.
> 
> 
> 
> did I just say that?!?




Yes, you did.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I was heating up a panini in the microwave.

My mom took it and ate it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  I'm watching the news right now.  Their is this an Asian (Hispanic... or maybe Philippina) news anchoress on the show.   They had this one shot set up so you can see both anchors and the weather guy which seemed to be designed just so that you can see that the anchoress was skinny and extremely busty.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I was heating up a panini in the microwave.
> 
> My mom took it and ate it.




Guess she was hungry. Hopefully she at least thanked you for it. Anyways, just make another


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I was heating up a panini in the microwave.
> 
> My mom took it and ate it.




That just sucks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow...  I'm watching the news right now.  Their is this an Asian (Hispanic... or maybe Philippina) news anchoress on the show.   They had this one shot set up so you can see both anchors and the weather guy which seemed to be designed just so that you can see that the anchoress was skinny and extremely busty.




The only bust I'm interested in is Mandys'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That just sucks.




No kidding. It was the only panini in the house. 

So now I'm heating up a bowl of ramen noodles. And I'm getting really tired of ramen noodles.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> The only bust I'm interested in is Mandys'.




Yes.  That is well established by now, and if it hasn't been then this week should have cemented that fact in.  

I just find it weird how the news casts on the same channel can use totally different shots depending on the time of day. The evening news tends to pull back for the cross talk or use an angle where the weather guy is in the foreground.  But for this one, they use the cheese cake angle.


----------



## hafrogman

*slowly comes round*

Did anyone get the number of that donkey cart?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

After eating my panini my mom had me place aan order with Pizza Hut for two boxes of the chocolate dunkers. 

I sure hope she shares.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> *slowly comes round*
> 
> did anyone get the number of that donkey cart?




d7b-46n


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> On my god!  You kill Froggy You bastard!
> 
> *BANG!*
> 
> *thud*




Shouldn't the bang and thud come BEFORE the crying out of his death?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> d7b-46n



Sure?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Shouldn't the bang and thud come BEFORE the crying out of his death?




The laws of time and space don't apply.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I was heating up a panini in the microwave.
> 
> My mom took it and ate it.




I don't get how people can do stuff like that.  You see food being heated in the microwave.  It beeps, signalling the fact that it's done.  Doesn't the fact that you didn't put it in there and yet it was heating occur to you that maybe somebody else wanted it?  So why do you still go ahead and eat it?

I don't know why, but stuff like that just really bugs me, yet it happens so often everyday.  Why are people so inconsiderate?  Now, if a family member did that to me, I'd be slightly annoyed, but I'd make up for it with a little teasing and get on with my life, but that's because it's family.  But strangers?  Maybe people just think that since they don't know the person, they don't need to care about the person.  Sometimes, I really wonder about people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Sure?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




100% positive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> 100% positive.




Two atoms walk into a bar.

One says, "I've lost an electron."

The other says, "Are you sure?"

The first replies, "Yes, I'm positive..."


----------



## Dog Moon

Funny!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Funny!




I suspect you've been playing Fallout 3 also. And yes, it is. I laughed out loud when the robot told that for the first time. There were couple others that were extra awesome too


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm.... what's this?  Hey Froggy, Blackrat, Ginnel... oh you too Rev. check it out..

[sblock=A surprise]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o28c3jGK9UE"]Awesomeness[/ame]
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I suspect you've been playing Fallout 3 also. And yes, it is. I laughed out loud when the robot told that for the first time. There were couple others that were extra awesome too




Heya rat! So what are you up to at 1:15 in the morning?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Heya rat! So what are you up to at 1:15 in the morning?




About to hit the sack actually . But it is the weekend, so I'm still thinking it over.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm.... what's this?  Hey Froggy, Blackrat, Ginnel... oh you too Rev. check it out..
> 
> [sblock=A surprise]
> Awesomeness
> [/sblock]




Nice try, but I still love Mandy. Thankfully if anyone ever did build a working neuralyzer, I keep a logbook of daily events; what choices I make and the time of day they happen. I've been making entries into the logbook for almost three months.

What time I wake up, when I use the restroom, when I'm on the computer, when I watch TV (& what I watch), where I go and what time I get there, what I eat and when I eat it and what time I go to bed.

Pretty much covers everything I log. And I keep a backup log book, but I'm not telling you where.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh..  that wasn't what I erased.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh..  that wasn't what I erased.




Whatever, like I said, I've got my logbook. No lies, I actually log everything I do.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm.... what's this?  Hey Froggy, Blackrat, Ginnel... oh you too Rev. check it out..
> 
> [sblock=A surprise]
> Awesomeness
> [/sblock]




Nah, not working on me.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> An undead creature possesses the following traits (unless otherwise noted in a creature’s entry).
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> * Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

> Originally Posted by *SRD*
> An undead creature possesses the following traits (unless otherwise noted in a creature’s entry).
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> * Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).



Applies to over-deities too.


----------



## Blackrat

Well. Better get to bed. There's a hot woman in there . Night guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well. Better get to bed. There's a hot woman in there . Night guys.




Be sure to warm up the oven before using it.


----------



## Goldmoon

*Pokes head in*

Hello hivers, it's been awhile. Now that the firewalls here are relaxed, greetings from Iraq!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> *Pokes head in*
> 
> Hello hivers, it's been awhile. Now that the firewalls here are relaxed, greetings from Iraq!




Goldmoon! Holy cr*p!

Long time no see!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> *Pokes head in*
> 
> Hello hivers, it's been awhile. Now that the firewalls here are relaxed, greetings from Iraq!



Erm.

Iraq != Guam.

How'd you manage to end up there?  Glad you're okay, either way.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Goldmoon! Holy cr*p!
> 
> Long time no see!




Yes, I've been in and out of the desert since January but I'm fairly settled in a big camp at the moment with reliable internet so I'm saying hello.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, I've been in and out of the desert since January but I'm fairly settled in a big camp at the moment with reliable internet so I'm saying hello.




Glad to hear that you are doing well.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Erm.
> 
> Iraq != Guam.
> 
> How'd you manage to end up there? Glad you're okay, either way.




Stationed in Guam but deployed "almost immediately" to Iraq and a few other places. house still is 90% in boxes back in Guam. Sometimes it sucks to be well qualified....


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Glad to hear that you are doing well.




Wouldnt exactly call it "well" but I'm unharmed, warm and glad to be in touch with the hive again. Ive missed this place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Wouldnt exactly call it "well" but I'm unharmed, warm and glad to be in touch with the hive again. Ive missed this place.




Well, I meant 'well' in the unharmed kind of way. 

We've missed you too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Well, I meant 'well' in the unharmed kind of way.
> 
> We've missed you too.




The coffee here isn't bad but get this: Two days ago I went to a camp with a good chow hall and HOLY SH*T!!! they had CHEESECAKE! I was soooooo happy. It was crappy but yet so good...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> The coffee here isn't bad but get this: Two days ago I went to a camp with a good chow hall and HOLY SH*T!!! they had CHEESECAKE! I was soooooo happy. It was crappy but yet so good...




Mmmm.....cheesecake.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Mmmm.....cheesecake.




Yes, in the right conditions even crappy cheesecake is heavenly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Be sure to warm up the oven before using it.




Dutch oven ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon* said:


> Yes, in the right conditions even crappy cheesecake is heavenly.




Two old hivers visiting in one week?  

What are the odds of that?




*Quote Unrelated.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Two old hivers visiting in one week?
> 
> What are the odds of that?




Apparently, 100%


----------



## Ginnel

Oh noes my memories *runs around the hive in a panic being chased by The Teleporting Cookies* Squee

*thump*


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I suspect you've been playing Fallout 3 also. And yes, it is. I laughed out loud when the robot told that for the first time. There were couple others that were extra awesome too




I haven't played Fallout 3.    I'm too poor atm...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Mmmm.....cheesecake.




Ahhh, the drool smiley.  I coulda used one of those earlier.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Oh noes my memories...



What memories? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, in the right conditions even crappy cheesecake is heavenly.




In fact, it's awesome. Good to hear you are intact. Hopefully, I'll catch up with you at some point. 

Stay safe...


----------



## Relique du Madde

After several buisy days, the hive finally sleeps.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> After several buisy days, the hive finally sleeps.




*unpacks guitar*
*plugs in amp*
*turns dials to 11*

Ah One

Ah Two

Ah One two three four

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen said:


> *unpacks guitar*
> *plugs in amp*
> *turns dials to 11*
> 
> Ah One
> 
> Ah Two
> 
> Ah One two three four




				 				Midnight to six man
For the first time from Jamaica
Dillinger and Leroy Smart
Delroy Wilson, your cool operator

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

Ken Boothe for UK pop reggae
With backing bands, sound systems
And if they've got anything to say
There's many black ears here to listen

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

But it was Four Tops all night with encores from stage right
Charging from the bass knives to the treble
But onstage they ain't got no roots, rock rebel
Onstage they ain't got no roots, rock rebel

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

Dress back, jump back, this is a bluebeat attack
Because it won't get you anywhere
Fooling with your guns
The British Army is waiting out there
And it weighs fifteen hundred tons

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

*puts down the guitar and watches the companies data backup running*

*snores*

Phaezen


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I see, your very busy and not all bored over there in Capecity.


----------



## megamania

Hola' el Hive

?Donde Estes?









been awhile.  I hope I did that right...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Hola' el Hive
> 
> ?Donde Estes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been awhile.  I hope I did that right...




Doesn't seem to work. You must be doing it wrong.


----------



## megamania

I'm back.


Kinda hangin' out as I eat lunch and wait for Lee to play Heroclix.  Today we test my 800pt team against his.

After that, Tim has a friend over that wants to do Heroclix and after that still I hope to do more with my Siberys Seven Story Hour.


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> *puts down the guitar and watches the companies data backup running*
> 
> *snores*
> 
> Phaezen




Besides my lacking any computer skills that is another reason I couldn't do computer stuff.  Too much hangin' out.  I need to be active.


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> *unpacks guitar*
> *plugs in amp*
> *turns dials to 11*
> 
> Ah One
> 
> Ah Two
> 
> Ah One two three four
> 
> Phaezen




Somehow this reminds me of 'Back to the Future' when marty blasts himself with sonic waves just by one sweep of the pick across the strings.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mumbles...  Little brother and niece woke up the house.   He ended up hiding her nintendo DS and she ended up hiding one of his bakugan.  Both argued.


I tried to go back to sleep (only sleeping 5 hours sucks), but couldn't so I ended up replying to Blackrat's attack in the pbp...  Damn gang banger managed to survive going throw a wall and landing on an el camino's hood. 

I seriously want to go help out with the restoration of the Fox theater.  This place is supposedly EXTREMELY haunted (more so since they started reconstruction).


----------



## megamania

My son's newest crazied interest / fad is bakugan.   I can't figure it out.   May help if I played it I guess 


Kid changes interest faster than The Flash runs the 100 meter dash.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> *Pokes head in*
> 
> Hello hivers, it's been awhile. Now that the firewalls here are relaxed, greetings from Iraq!




Whao!  I was talking about how you have not been here for so long just the beginning of this week.   Too bad I missed you.  Maybe next time you are here.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm not really sure what Bakugan is.  I know I missed a trivia question on it by guessing beyblades, so I think it's similar.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> they had CHEESECAKE! I was soooooo happy. ...




Saying Cheesecake with your name seems.... prober.....


So much for Guam.   Hello hot sand.... which gets everywhere.   I have a friend or two that were there when the crap very started.   I'm sure you will eventually get out of there also.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> I'm not really sure what Bakugan is.  I know I missed a trivia question on it by guessing beyblades, so I think it's similar.




Hello hafrogman.  How goes it?

Bakugan involves "creatures" that can fold up into rolling balls but if placed on a magnetized metal card "pop" out arms and a head.   Somehow you do battle with these using stats on the metal card.

My son really wants to teach me.   Maybe next weekend.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I seriously want to go help out with the restoration of the Fox theater.  This place is supposedly EXTREMELY haunted (more so since they started reconstruction).




Neat.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Hello hafrogman.  How goes it?
> 
> Bakugan involves "creatures" that can fold up into rolling balls but if placed on a magnetized metal card "pop" out arms and a head.   Somehow you do battle with these using stats on the metal card.
> 
> My son really wants to teach me.   Maybe next weekend.



Hey Mega. . . it goes.  Much the same as always.

I remember when I was a kid, out TV shows that were toys just involved plain and simple lasers and robots.  Not of this creatures and magnets and cards.  Get off my lawn!


----------



## megamania

My favorite toys were the fischer price men.  I called them "Moving Men" because they had moving arms, legs and head.   There were race car drivers, parachuters, construction men, paramedics, TV crew and so many more.   With these figures I of course made them better.

Instead of the motorcross biker I had the Mystery Solver with his jet books, the parachuter was "Crazy" (Martin Riggs but 15 years before there was a Lethal weapon Movie) and others.

My headless Darthvader was Darkhold whom was a dark magic construct.



Even before I knew there was Sci-Fi or DnD I was doing it  (age 7 no less)


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Hey Mega. . . it goes.  Much the same as always.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, out TV shows that were toys just involved plain and simple lasers and robots.  Not of this creatures and magnets and cards.  Get off my lawn!




Was the Micronaunts before your time?  I had one of those.  That was neat and being made of metal very resilant to damage .    

I'm sure you would believe me if I said I played nice with my cars and toys


----------



## megamania

Just saw the time.   I have to return Death Race to the store.  Back later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oi... so what ended up happening was my niece woke up like around 4am and was going to steal the bakugan.  My little brother woke and caught her and she ended up dropping it (it ended up rolling under his bed).  My little brother got punished and yelled at as my niece lied saying she didn't do anything (and also lied about sneaking into his room in the middle of the night). 

Once he found the bakugan and showed my mom where it was then she said "That's where I must haved dropped it."  I sware... in ravenloft my niece would have failed 5 power checks and turned into a hag or an imp this morning.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> In fact, it's awesome. Good to hear you are intact. Hopefully, I'll catch up with you at some point.
> 
> Stay safe...




Safe seems to be easy. I have a pretty nice Army escort and I'm well armed myself. When you say "catch up" are you coming to the sandbox soon?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> My favorite toys were the fischer price men.  I called them "Moving Men" because they had moving arms, legs and head.




I remembered them.  They alone with half my old Star Wars toys, A Team figures, GI Joes, and Indiana Jones, and He-Man all died a painful death during a massive backyard war (bbs and fire crackers were used).

After the battle we built up a huge funeral pyre and the Ghost Busters drove the dead to the cremation site using Ecto-1.

You should have been there.... the toxic smoke, the orange fire, and June bugs..

The toys which escaped the fire (or some how survived it) were never the same.  If it wasn't the burnt or damaged plastic that changed them, it maybe was the emotional scars they endured during the battle.  I imagine that late at night Duke (whose face was half melted off) sat by now crippled cobra commando (whose legs were blown off) and wept silently.  The horrors they saw.. 

If only they listened to the wise dehydrated goldfish that lived under by bed...


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> Whao! I was talking about how you have not been here for so long just the beginning of this week. Too bad I missed you. Maybe next time you are here.




My apologies Mega. I've been very busy all last year. I think I spent a total of three weeks at home since I moved to Guam. I just happen to be in a place with Internet right now and thought I'd say hello.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> When you say "catch up" are you coming to the sandbox soon?



I think he just meant "catch up" as in have a chat when you're hiving at the same time.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I think he just meant "catch up" as in have a chat when you're hiving at the same time.




I figured as much but you never know. It would be fun to catvh a 'helo out to meet a hiver.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I figured as much but you never know. It would be fun to catvh a 'helo out to meet a hiver.



For who?  You, or the other unsuspecting hiver dropped into Iraq?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> For who? You, or the other unsuspecting hiver dropped into Iraq?




Good point. I dont wish this place on anyone. I would however, provide security. And the Army can teach them how to play "Don't piss off the Amazon"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Good point. I dont wish this place on anyone. I would however, provide security. And the Army can teach them how to play "Don't piss off the Amazon"




Sounds kinky.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds kinky.




Started out that way, now its just old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive. Just got done watching Sleepwalkers.

Haven't watched it in a long time. Forgot how awesome it was.


----------



## Relique du Madde

GF and I went to watch Gran Torino... all I have to say is damn.


----------



## Phaezen

Of to watxh the Tale of Despereaux this morning. Looking forward to it.

Phaezen


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille *waves arms around* its time for you to get into Relique's supers game, check it out 

OOC
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/246962-mm2e-salton-city-needs-heroes-ooc-closed-16.html

The Game
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...n-city-needs-heroes-episode-1-premiere-4.html

See you there soon


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> Of to watxh the Tale of Despereaux this morning. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Phaezen




Let us know how it is.

My kids really want to see it.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Oi... so what ended up happening was my niece woke up like around 4am and was going to steal the bakugan.  My little brother woke and caught her and she ended up dropping it (it ended up rolling under his bed).  My little brother got punished and yelled at as my niece lied saying she didn't do anything (and also lied about sneaking into his room in the middle of the night).
> 
> Once he found the bakugan and showed my mom where it was then she said "That's where I must haved dropped it."  I sware... in ravenloft my niece would have failed 5 power checks and turned into a hag or an imp this morning.




LOL


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I remembered them.  They alone with half my old Star Wars toys, A Team figures, GI Joes, and Indiana Jones, and He-Man all died a painful death during a massive backyard war (bbs and fire crackers were used).
> 
> The toys which escaped the fire (or some how survived it) were never the same.  If it wasn't the burnt or damaged plastic that changed them, it maybe was the emotional scars they endured during the battle.
> 
> If only they listened to the wise dehydrated goldfish that lived under by bed...




LOL 

Fireworks killed a few of mine (not not fire crackers). My Mego Hulk discovered he was not invulnible to .22 rifle shells.   After using a box on him (cut the tree he was on in two) he was hurting but alive.  In the process of freeing him he fell apart however.  "Hulk not feel good"

Burn scars yup,   sawmarks yup,   dart stappings  yup


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> My apologies Mega. I've been very busy all last year. I think I spent a total of three weeks at home since I moved to Guam. I just happen to be in a place with Internet right now and thought I'd say hello.




No biggie.    I appreciate what you are doing whether I agree with the reasons or not.   (it wasn't your call- or  Don't blame the player- blame the game)


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Reveille *waves arms around* its time for you to get into Relique's supers game, check it out
> 
> OOC
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/246962-mm2e-salton-city-needs-heroes-ooc-closed-16.html
> 
> The Game
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...n-city-needs-heroes-episode-1-premiere-4.html
> 
> See you there soon




But its Full!


That said.... perhaps its time for me to start up an Eberron PbP.


----------



## Ginnel

Its full with Rev we need him to start posting in there


----------



## megamania

ah, I see.


Still debating on a PbP to run.


I would love to do a Darksun also but the character creation and rules changes would be a nightmare to do on a PbP.

Generally people want to create their own PCs so that option is out also.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> ah, I see.
> 
> 
> Still debating on a PbP to run.
> 
> 
> I would love to do a Darksun also but the character creation and rules changes would be a nightmare to do on a PbP.
> 
> Generally people want to create their own PCs so that option is out also.



 Best game I played in was premades with the DM giving us background of how we knew each other and what had gone on  I wish that game had never ended but people move unfortunately


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gran Torino caused all the dreams I had last night to become depressing.  Then when I woke up the chorus of the Cruxshadow's song "Happy Birthday" kept playing over and over in my mind..


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Reveille *waves arms around* its time for you to get into Relique's supers game, check it out
> 
> OOC
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/246962-mm2e-salton-city-needs-heroes-ooc-closed-16.html
> 
> The Game
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...n-city-needs-heroes-episode-1-premiere-4.html
> 
> See you there soon



Rev, I see you out there, posting your thangs.
Go, enter stage left.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Rev, I see you out there, posting your thangs.
> Go, enter stage left.




Okay, alright. Posted. 

Hope everyone is happy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Okay, alright. Posted.
> 
> Hope everyone is happy.



 lol


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Okay, alright. Posted.
> 
> Hope everyone is happy.




nope.


----------



## megamania

Anyone want a family?   mine specifically?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Anyone want a family?   mine specifically?




Can we use them for live demolitions tests?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Anyone want a family?   mine specifically?






Relique du Madde said:


> Can we use them for live demolitions tests?




Damn Relique, that's just mean.

Mega, whatever the situation, things are always darkest before the dawn. 
Things will get better. *Gives megamania a hug*


----------



## megamania

yes but be warned.... they will get back up again and again and again....


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> things are always darkest before the dawn.




No they're not. It's darkest somewhere around midnight. Then it starts to get slowly brighter.


----------



## megamania

Ya know.... I looked at the top 20 or so "most popular / XP" people and I know only about 5 or 6 of them.  And when I say I don't know them I mean I have never seen their user names before.


strange.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> No they're not. It's darkest somewhere around midnight. Then it starts to get slowly brighter.




Its an old phrase. Most likely American in origin.


----------



## megamania

If one lived at either the North or South pole would it be the darkest around midnight still?   I mean.... its nearly 20 hours of darkness or daylight depending on location and time of year.   =scratches head in bewilderment=


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> If one lived at either the North or South pole would it be the darkest around midnight still?   I mean.... its nearly 20 hours of darkness or daylight depending on location and time of year.   =scratches head in bewilderment=




Like I said, its a phrase. Specifically, the night is dark, the dawn is the break in the dark. No matter how long the night is, the sun will come back and grace the Earth in that spot again.


----------



## megamania

do you use superglue to repair the break in dark when it happens?   Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> do you use superglue to repair the break in dawn when it happens?   Inquiring minds need to know.




 DUDE!


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> If one lived at either the North or South pole would it be the darkest around midnight still?   I mean.... its nearly 20 hours of darkness or daylight depending on location and time of year.   =scratches head in bewilderment=




It is. Unless it's full moon. Then it actually is darkest just a little after dusk and a little before dawn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> do you use superglue to repair the break in dark when it happens?   Inquiring minds need to know.




No. Without light, life on Earth would cease to exist after a while. I, for one, wish to live.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It is. Unless it's full moon. Then it actually is darkest just a little after dusk and a little before dawn.




What about nights when the Hunters Moon is out?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> do you use superglue to repair the break in dark when it happens?   Inquiring minds need to know.




I prefer the "green stuff". It holds better. Unless you have that stuff I have for mini glue. I don't even know what that stuff is, but it's nasty. And it glues even the metal minis so hard I can't break them off.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> No. Without light, life on Earth would cease to exist after a while. I, for one, wish to live.




No!  I said Bud Light!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I prefer the "green stuff". It holds better. Unless you have that stuff I have for mini glue. I don't even know what that stuff is, but it's nasty. And it glues even the metal minis so hard I can't break them off.




Green stuff is good if only because it can be molded also.    I wonder if it would work on my heart?  Bank account?  attitude?   anything broken or in need of repair?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> What about nights when the Hunters Moon is out?




Dun no.   I don't go out then.   Afraid of being shot.  Who ever gave deer guns should have their head examined.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, for broken heart you need a hammer and a shredder. I don't know about bank accounts or attitude however.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> No. Without light, life on Earth would cease to exist after a while. I, for one, wish to live.




tell that to the drow


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Dun no.   I don't go out then.   Afraid of being shot.  Who ever gave deer guns should have their head examined.




I did once. Had to take out the arbage. The moon was beatiful.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Well, for broken heart you need a hammer and a shredder. I don't know about bank accounts or attitude however.




I have a bad attitude so maybe I should just replace it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> tell that to the drow




Even drow are thankful for the sun. They may abhor it, but without it, they too would cease to live.


----------



## megamania

hey Rev, I tried to give you XP but it said no.  I need to spread it first.  You belong on that list of most popular.  You are good natured and put up with a lot of crap from me and my voices.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Damn Relique, that's just mean.






I kid I kid!


----------



## megamania

reveille said:


> i did once. Had to take out the arbage. The moon was beatiful.




you gave a gun to a deer!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Even drow are thankful for the sun. They may abhor it, but without it, they too would cease to live.




what about Thanos?   1980's Thanos no less!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> hey Rev, I tried to give you XP but it said no.  I need to spread it first.  You belong on that list of most popular.  You are good natured and put up with a lot of crap from me and my voices.




I love you Mega, like a brother. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> you gave a gun to a deer!




I never gave a deer a gun. I don't believe in [cross-species] violence.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Ya know.... I looked at the top 20 or so "most popular / XP" people and I know only about 5 or 6 of them.  And when I say I don't know them I mean I have never seen their user names before.
> 
> 
> strange.




Bummer, I see I have dropped out of that list. Last time I checked, I was 5th or something. But then again, I was above Morrus too when I last checked it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> what about Thanos?   1980's Thanos no less!




Is he living or unliving?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh. I can't check that list after I've minimalized it..


----------



## megamania

scratches head in confusion...... but you are level 3.....   voices scratch inside of head.   Begin a game of repeating patterns....   lose hair in spots from repeated scratching.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Is he living or unliving?




Sure he's not talking about the metal group called Thanos?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Is he living or unliving?




Marvel comics

He loves Lady Death and to win her hand and love he planned to kill 1/2 the universe.  Earth by removing the sun would be a small start but a start just the same.
















hum?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> scratches head in confusion...... but you are level 3.....   voices scratch inside of head.   Begin a game of repeating patterns....   lose hair in spots from repeated scratching.....




I suppose I'm very close to Level 4, but I won't know until I hit it.


----------



## megamania

Voices are pulling at my hair folicals... trying to move my head the way the mouse did in the rat -fooyie movie......  making me look down.... and to the right of the screen....




what....
do....
they.....



....want...?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Marvel comics
> 
> He loves Lady Death and to win her hand and love he planned to kill 1/2 the universe.  Earth by removing the sun would be a small start but a start just the same.




Again, proves how much I know about comics. I am hoping to buy Superman: Red Son this year. Maybe a few other Elseworlds as well.


----------



## megamania

2:07!!!!!!!    am no less....... (its getting brighter outside....)


time to go.   Later guys.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Marvel comics
> 
> He loves Lady Death and to win her hand and love he planned to kill 1/2 the universe.  Earth by removing the sun would be a small start but a start just the same.





Oh that Thanos... you do know Marvel offed him during Annihilation.  Well not really.  He "died" but still appears in the comics as death's consort.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> what....
> do....
> they.....
> 
> ....want...?




My guess would be your eyeballs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> 2:07!!!!!!!    am no less....... (its getting brighter outside....)
> 
> time to go.   Later guys.




Later mega. Sleep well.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I suppose I'm very close to Level 4, but I won't know until I hit it.




Only 1XP to go actually . I believe we have the same amount currently.


----------



## Dog Moon

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

moo?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh that Thanos... you do know Marvel offed him during Annihilation.  Well not really.  He "died" but still appears in the comics as death's consort.




Thus "in the 80's"  thinking about in the 90's he decided to become neutral from wearing the Infinity Gauntlet.

I didn't know he died.   Well that's one way to be with the one he loved.


----------



## Phaezen

Just setting the wayback mahcine for 3 pages ago and the Tale of Desperaux



megamania said:


> Let us know how it is.
> 
> My kids really want to see it.




I enjoyed it.  

More of a classical animated fairy tale/fable than the modern style of animated farce/comedy.  Makes for a nice change of pace.

We are now returning you to your scheduled Hive.

Phaezen


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> My guess would be your eyeballs.




for me to see the time....


however there is one eating spinach going "eyeyeyeyeyeeyeye" happily.


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> Just setting the wayback mahcine for 3 pages ago and the Tale of Desperaux
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it.
> 
> More of a classical animated fairy tale/fable than the modern style of animated farce/comedy.  Makes for a nice change of pace.
> 
> We are now returning you to your scheduled Hive.
> 
> Phaezen




Sounds good.

as for me however I must get some sleep.   Due up at 6am to start the whole kids to school and me to work for the entire day thing again.  sigh....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Moooooooooooooooooooooooooo!





spelled backwards is odd.......   


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooM


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Moooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> for me to see the time....
> 
> 
> however there is one eating spinach going "eyeyeyeyeyeeyeye" happily.




ROFL!!! Oh my god! Oh! *OWW!*

I think I dislodged a rib.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> ROFL!!! Oh my god! Oh! *OWW!*
> 
> I think I dislodged a rib.




Quick get it before it is dipped in bbq sauce!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> spelled backwards is odd.......
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooM




You know what we can learn from that?

Cows live backwards in time and meditate all the time!

Was Merlin a Half-Cow? Or a Werecow?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Was Merlin a Half-Cow? Or a Werecow?



No, he was a Vorlon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Quick get it before it is dipped in bbq sauce!




A human rib? Yuck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> No, he was a Vorlon.




I thought he was an Ancient.


----------



## CleverNickName

Tried playing 4E tonight.  Again.

It ended in under 2 hours, with everyone arguing and the DM walking out.  Again.

I don't really want to go into the specifics.  Suffice it to say, I was looking forward to gaming again for the first time in almost two months, and it ended very badly.

So we decided to stay with 3.5.  Again.

And the thing is, I really don't care what edition we play...not anymore, anyway.  I just want to play _something_.  I want to hang out with my friends, drink some beer, and tell some stories.  Is that really so hard?

(I thought I would post this rant here, lest my sentiments spark _another_ edition war.  At least here in the sanctity of the Hive, I can express my disappointment without being judged.  Thanks for listening.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi CNN. Any thoughts on Pathfinder in your group?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> Tried playing 4E tonight.  Again.
> 
> It ended in under 2 hours, with everyone arguing and the DM walking out.  Again.
> 
> I don't really want to go into the specifics.



Well, let's hope it's really edition-related and not just a catalyst for an underlying reason.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn...  having a game end in a argument always sucks..  The only times that ever happened in a game I was in was because one player threatened an other out of character because of what was said in character.

Doesn't help that one time the player was hitting on the other guy's gf in game and the other time the other guy was being a BEEP and basically threatening to kill off the entire group because his character didn't care.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> *snip*



Unrelated: Did you ever just write a post: 



> CleverPost




If not, why not?


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn...  having a game end in a argument always sucks.




True, especialy just as the game is starting to find its direction.

However if you can get together and talk things over and find out what went wrong the resulting campaign could be awesome (Thats atleast what my one group is hoping for, C&C campaign, set in the Wilderlands, all dwarf party searching for a lost ancient dwarven citadel - the cliches work sometimes)

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

Sea Kittens!

PETA // Save the Sea Kittens

PETA is odd sometimes

Phaezen


----------



## CleverNickName

Reveille said:


> Hi CNN. Any thoughts on Pathfinder in your group?



Everyone was really excited about Pathfinder and some of the changes that it was bringing to the game, and we even did a couple of alpha test games.  For a little while, it looked like Pathfinder was going to be the "new version" of D&D that everyone would be talking about and pushing me to switch to.  



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, let's hope it's really edition-related and not just a catalyst for an underlying reason.



I know, right?  But as far as I can tell, everyone is more or less level-headed.

As I was saying, it looked like Pathfinder was the clear favorite in our gaming group.  Then 4E came along, and everyone started talking about it instead.  So we did a couple of test games of THAT as well.

The first one ended with everyone ditching my game to go play Diablo2 instead on my LAN.

The second one ended with an argument over healing surges and daily powers, and confusion over their number of use restrictions.  Batman was mentioned.

The third one ended in another argument, but I forget what started it or what it entailed.  By the time the dust settled, one of my players (the guy who most wants to play 4E) and his wife had stormed out and took the 4E books with them.

Tonight, the argument started when someone at the table, frustrated over the new way of doing things, muttered "why can't we play the old game instead?" to the 4E Guy.  And let me tell you, THE GLOVES CAME OFF.  Shouts about resistance to change, ignorance with regard to math, and whether or not someone would "know a good game if it bit him on the ass," were all uttered back and forth.  Again he stormed out, taking his books with him.  I just sat there, dazed.  

Which I think means my opponents had combat advantage and I couldn't flank.  Or that I couldn't take any actions?  Anyway, both are accurate.

I think the problem is purely edition-related; he wants so badly to play in a 4E game but nobody else does.  So he gets more and more frustrated.  I don't think it is personal, and I don't think he has anger-management issues or anything like that...he just wants to play a game that nobody likes, and he is very insistent.  (He does have a bit of a "I will show you...I will show you ALL" demeanor with regard to 4E, though.)



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Unrelated: Did you ever just write a post:
> 
> CleverPost
> 
> If not, why not?



Heh.  I haven't....in fact, I've never really thought about it.  Now that you mention it, I could do all sorts of things...

CleverQuote
CleverReply
CleverVote
CleverQFT...

*EDIT:* Here you go. 



Relique du Madde said:


> Damn...  having a game end in a argument always sucks..  The only times that ever happened in a game I was in was because one player threatened an other out of character because of what was said in character.
> 
> Doesn't help that one time the player was hitting on the other guy's gf in game and the other time the other guy was being a BEEP and basically threatening to kill off the entire group because his character didn't care.



Yikes.  My spoiled evening doesn't look so bad after all.    I've never had to put up with anything like that (yet, anyway.  Knock on wood.)  There was a bit of akwardness when a couple of our players started dating and then broke up...they still remained good friends, though, so I guess you could say we dodged a bullet.

At least as far as my wife and I are concerned, we are to the point that we wish 4E had never been born.  If that were the case, we would be happily gaming with our friends every other week, chopping our way through whatever drow-infested dungeon I had dreamed up, sipping beer and hanging out and having a good time like we have for the last six years.

Now can you see why I didn't post this in General?    There would already be fifteen posts about how I should "fix" my game or flog my problem player, and PCat would end up locking the thread for its lack of civility.  And I really don't want to upset anyone or ruffle any feathers; I just wanted to vent my frustration.

The Hive is good therapy.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Good mooooooo-rning, Hive.


----------



## Phaezen

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Good mooooooo-rning, Hive.




Afternoon here.

Possible the hive shuld work off one of the proposed internet times to avoid such confusion?

Phaezen


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Afternoon here.
> 
> Possible the hive shuld work off one of the proposed internet times to avoid such confusion?
> 
> Phaezen




What's the fun in that? We all know that we live in different zones anyways, so it's just fun to say good night knowing that someone has only just woken


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> What's the fun in that? We all know that we live in different zones anyways, so it's just fun to say good night knowing that someone has only just woken




The Rat has a point

Now for some pointless info

Contrary to popular belief, there are not 24 timezones but 40, stretching from UTC -12 to UTC +14

Here is a full list:
List of time zones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Phaezen


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> What's the fun in that? We all know that we live in different zones anyways, so it's just fun to say good night knowing that someone has only just woken




Darn tootin'.

I love the fact we're all living in different time zones. After all, it's the best way for the Hive to work, people logging on and off at different times.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

CleverNickName said:


> Everyone was really excited about Pathfinder and some of the changes that it was bringing to the game, and we even did a couple of alpha test games.  For a little while, it looked like Pathfinder was going to be the "new version" of D&D that everyone would be talking about and pushing me to switch to.
> 
> I know, right?  But as far as I can tell, everyone is more or less level-headed.
> 
> As I was saying, it looked like Pathfinder was the clear favorite in our gaming group.  Then 4E came along, and everyone started talking about it instead.  So we did a couple of test games of THAT as well.
> 
> The first one ended with everyone ditching my game to go play Diablo2 instead on my LAN.
> 
> The second one ended with an argument over healing surges and daily powers, and confusion over their number of use restrictions.  Batman was mentioned.
> 
> The third one ended in another argument, but I forget what started it or what it entailed.  By the time the dust settled, one of my players (the guy who most wants to play 4E) and his wife had stormed out and took the 4E books with them.
> 
> Tonight, the argument started when someone at the table, frustrated over the new way of doing things, muttered "why can't we play the old game instead?" to the 4E Guy.  And let me tell you, THE GLOVES CAME OFF.  Shouts about resistance to change, ignorance with regard to math, and whether or not someone would "know a good game if it bit him on the ass," were all uttered back and forth.  Again he stormed out, taking his books with him.  I just sat there, dazed.
> 
> Which I think means my opponents had combat advantage and I couldn't flank.  Or that I couldn't take any actions?  Anyway, both are accurate.
> 
> I think the problem is purely edition-related; he wants so badly to play in a 4E game but nobody else does.  So he gets more and more frustrated.  I don't think it is personal, and I don't think he has anger-management issues or anything like that...he just wants to play a game that nobody likes, and he is very insistent.  (He does have a bit of a "I will show you...I will show you ALL" demeanor with regard to 4E, though.)



Yes. It would suck to be in his position. But also to be in yours. 
So I guess: Haha! 
CleverNickName 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Me

I wouldn't know how to resolve this except hoping he either "gives up" on 4E and can still enjoy 3E or Pathfinder (or whatever else you'll choose), or he leaves. The latter probably not a favorite solution. One could or should try talking about it, preferably not during the game.

Oh, and I agree with your worries about posting this experience on the General RPG Forums. Which is very unfortunate, because it is something that "normally" fits right in there and one should hope for a more reasonable answer.

Of course, my official Edition War sanctioned opinion is: You're wrong, he's right, and you will see that soon enough, if you just take advice given by 4E players and DMs. 



> EDIT: Here you go.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Of course, my official Edition War sanctioned opinion is: You're wrong, he's right, and you will see that soon enough, if you just take advice given by 4E players and DMs.




[sblock]


Spoiler



The unmentionable secret society which does not exist approves of this post


[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes. It would suck to be in his position. But also to be in yours.
> So I guess: Haha!
> CleverNickName
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> I wouldn't know how to resolve this except hoping he either "gives up" on 4E and can still enjoy 3E or Pathfinder (or whatever else you'll choose), or he leaves. The latter probably not a favorite solution. One could or should try talking about it, preferably not during the game.
> 
> Oh, and I agree with your worries about posting this experience on the General RPG Forums. Which is very unfortunate, because it is something that "normally" fits right in there and one should hope for a more reasonable answer.




It's certainly an unpleasant position to be in, I agree. Probably best to avoid Gen Dis on it, though, given your concerns.

I've been very lucky in that I've not had any serious problems with my 4e games so far, but I'm sure it'll happen sooner or later and when it does I may have to bring it here for advice.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Its an old phrase. Most likely American in origin.



Can't be that old if its American then can it  *low blow*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> No they're not. It's darkest somewhere around midnight. Then it starts to get slowly brighter.



They are, however, coldest just before dawn.  Which is what the phrase is getting at.  Because they mean 'Things are the worst just before they start getting better." Which is of course immediately obvious to anyone who's ever taken calculus.  I guess that wouldn't be an as poetic way of saying it.  And why pass up an opportunity for passive racism?  Dark = bad!!!!







Blackrat said:


> I prefer the "green stuff". It holds better. Unless you have that stuff I have for mini glue. I don't even know what that stuff is, but it's nasty. And it glues even the metal minis so hard I can't break them off.



Hmm?  I gotta find some of that stuff.  I tried super glue for my one foray into metal models.  My arm fell off after a few months.  Very embarrassing while trying to fight a dragon one-armed and weaponless.







Relique du Madde said:


> Heh. I can't check that list after I've minimalized it..



Yeah, that's odd.  Me, too.  It tells me that if I were a community supporter I could delete this side column.  Of course, I am. . . and the minimize-y bars that were there yesterday are gone.







Reveille said:


> A human rib? Yuck.



Actually, by all accounts, quite tasty.  Tastes like pork.  Long pork, they call us.  Mmmmm.

...

What?  


CleverNickName said:


> (I thought I would post this rant here, lest my sentiments spark _another_ edition war.  At least here in the sanctity of the Hive, I can express my disappointment without being judged.  Thanks for listening.)



How dare you come in here and suggest that ANYONE wouldn't love 4e?!?!  Heathan! Defiler! Blasphe. . . oh, wait.  I really don't care.  I wonder, is it really that the hive is so much more accepting than the rest of the board, or can we just not muster the energy to give a rat's ass (No offense, BR).







Phaezen said:


> Sea Kittens!
> 
> PETA // Save the Sea Kittens
> 
> PETA is odd sometimes



Dang, not nearly enough naked chicks through that link.







Phaezen said:


> Contrary to popular belief, there are not 24 timezones but 40, stretching from UTC -12 to UTC +14



Yeah, but there's not 40 actual times it can be, a lot of those just overlap one zone or another as the year goes by.  Gotta be proud of Arizona.  No DLS.  And then the reservations, which are technically sovereign entities. . ."the Navajo Nation does observe DST, but the Hopi Reservation, an enclave within it, does not observe DST"







Phaezen said:


> [sblock]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The unmentionable secret society which does not exist approves of this post
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



I'd invite you all to join my own personal 



Spoiler



secret


 society. . . but I think you're all members already.

...

and it's not actually mine.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> (No offense, BR)




None taken. Afterall, it's a very good one...


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, but there's not 40 actual times it can be, a lot of those just overlap one zone or another as the year goes by.  Gotta be proud of Arizona.  No DLS.  And then the reservations, which are technically sovereign entities. . ."the Navajo Nation does observe DST, but the Hopi Reservation, an enclave within it, does not observe DST"




Nope, 40 Time Zones.  Not all are full hour intervals - Timezones 4, 10, 12, 20, 22, 24, 25, 27, 30, 32, 34, 36 and 38 


1 UTC-12, Y
2 UTC-11, X
3 UTC-10, W
4 UTC-9:30, V†
5 UTC-9, V
6 UTC-8, U
7 UTC-7, T
8 UTC-6, S
9 UTC-5, R
10 UTC-4:30, Q†
11 UTC-4, Q
12 UTC-3:30, P†
13 UTC-3, P
14 UTC-2, O
15 UTC-1, N
16 UTC, Z
17 UTC+1, A
18 UTC+2, B
19 UTC+3, C
20 UTC+3:30, C†
21 UTC+4, D
22 UTC+4:30, D†
23 UTC+5, E
24 UTC+5:30, E†
25 UTC+5:45, E‡
26 UTC+6, F
27 UTC+6:30, F†
28 UTC+7, G
29 UTC+8, H
30 UTC+8:45, H‡
31 UTC+9, I
32 UTC+9:30, I†
33 UTC+10, K
34 UTC+10:30, K†
35 UTC+11, L
36 UTC+11:30, L†
37 UTC+12, M
38 UTC+12:45, M‡
39 UTC+13, M†
40 UTC+14, M†


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Can't be that old if its American then can it  *low blow*




OK, I admit it.

It was a cheap shot, but I laughed.

I also laughed when we were in Miami and saw a sign to go see "Miami's oldest surviving house!" Turns out it was built in 1918 or something.

The house we were living in at the time, in London, was built in 1871 or so. We were not terribly impressed with the Miami house.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Can't be that old if its American then can it  *low blow*




Hey, this fine nation is 233 years old. That is *old*. I know many other nations are older, but props to America. Besides of which, I'm a bicentennial baby.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Hey, this fine nation is 233 years old. That is *old*. I know many other nations are older, but props to America. Besides of which, I'm a bicentennial baby.




We're going to have to respectfully disagree on how old a nation has to be, to be qualified as old, then. 

Especially considering I grew up in a village in West Sussex, England, that had houses older than that. With people still living in them. 

Still, the USA has managed to pack a lot of history in it's 233 years, I'll give it that.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> I wonder, is it really that the hive is so much more accepting than the rest of the board, or can we just not muster the energy to give a rat's ass (No offense, BR).



It's simple - in The Hive, we value the friendly (and silly) atmosphere over our position.  The peace is more important to us then being "right".


----------



## Blackrat

Mathew_Freeman said:


> We're going to have to respectfully disagree on how old a nation has to be, to be qualified as old, then.
> 
> Especially considering I grew up in a village in West Sussex, England, that had houses older than that. With people still living in them.
> 
> Still, the USA has managed to pack a lot of history in it's 233 years, I'll give it that.




So... Hurray to the colonies right?

Well, at least you're country has been independent more than a 100 years. We still have 10 years to go for that .


----------



## Ginnel

Argh I've lost a Pbp post and a hive edit through this stupid logging out all the time, I've checked to see if I'm logging on to the wrong version of the forums but its not that maybe its something to do with a lack of cookies, copy and paste for me from now on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> We're going to have to respectfully disagree on how old a nation has to be, to be qualified as old, then.




I can agree to disagree.

But I do wonder; how old does a thing have to be to be considered old in your book?

 Whats older than old?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> I can agree to disagree.
> 
> But I do wonder; how old does a thing have to be to be considered old in your book?
> 
> Whats older than old?




It varies from thing to thing. 

For a nation, I am aware, of course, that many modern nations _in the state they are now_ are actually fairly new (thinking of the Austrian Empire, for example) and so any ideas that some nations are older than others is really hard to get straight.

Egypt - they get to qualify as old. I think England is pretty old. 

Buildings need to be at least 200 years old to be old, for me, I think.


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> The house we were living in at the time, in London, was built in 1871 or so. We were not terribly impressed with the Miami house.



In the Miami house's defense, houses on the Thames very rarely have to contend with hurricanes.  Thus oldest in Miami is more a measure of survival than true age.  

I was reading the Mental_Floss History of the World lately, and I was surprised to discover just how new some countries are.  Italy and Germany, in particular.  You think of them as old like England and France, but although the people may have been there a long time, as nations, they're really newcomers.


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Buildings need to be at least 200 years old to be old, for me, I think.



This really did strike me when I was visiting my Aunt and Uncle, and I learned how old their house was, right there among many similar houses in the middle of this fairly nothing village.  Of course, their house is also fairly useless.

Phoenix may not have a whole lot of history, but at least you can be sure your home was designed with electricity and internal plumbing in mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mathew_Freeman said:


> ...saw a sign to go see "Miami's oldest surviving house!" Turns out it was built in 1918 or something.[/color]




Well, you have to give them some credit, I mean they did build said house in what equates to Mother Nature's "Nuke and Pave" neighborhood. 

"What's that? It's a hurricane. What about that? It's a hurricane. Ok, that one? It's a hurricane. Jeez...and I thought today was going to be temperate."

As to defining a country as old...when it starts calling other nations "whippersnappers", informs them in no uncertain terms that it means war if they "don't get off my lawn", and it's military vehicles come equipped with Emergency Depends dispensers and Combat Canes (for the vehicles, not the crew).


----------



## Ginnel

Whats older than old? ancient  but I agree with Matt on catergorisations of old, also your awareness of how old something is does depend a lot on where you live.​ 
Stafford Borough Council - The Ancient High House​ 
Thats in my town where I grew up, just down a bit and 10 foot to the right as you look is a McDonalds ​ 
and infact this piccy proves it
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stafford-ancient-high-house.jpg


----------



## CleverNickName

Got some sleep, ate some oatmeal, and my disposition has improved remarkably.  I'm feeling much better now.  Thanks for putting up with my late-night exhausted ramblings.

I'll send out an e-mail later this afternoon to everyone in our gaming group, letting them know that I regret the way that things turned out with our guest DM and 4E, and that I hope that we can give it another go this weekend.

And I'll make sure that I am very clear on this next part:

We are done "testing" 4E and Pathfinder...we have tried each of them many times, and for whatever reason they did not work out well for us.  So we will be sticking to the edition that we have enjoyed for more than six years.

Hopefully this e-mail will be met with cheers and sighs of relief from everyone...but I'm afraid I will end up losing at least one player over it.  Which sucks, but it might be for the best.


----------



## Ginnel

Sounds like a very reasonable plan CleverNickName, I really don't understand people who roleplay and then say but not with that system, to me its all about the interactions with the other people in the group, namely my friends.


And the quote of the day from Birmingham City Council (England)

"Nullum magnum ingenium sine mixtura dementiae fuit".
(= There has never been great ingenuity without a little madness mixed in) 

_Seneca_


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I really don't understand people who roleplay and then say but not with that system, to me its all about the interactions with the other people in the group, namely my friends.



I can understand it to a point, but it's not like he's asking them to play Synnibar or F.A.T.A.L. here.  I think the worst part is that it looks like people are getting angry over it.  If my group wanted to stop playing D&D and switch to Vampire or something, I'd be like "Well you chaps have a great time, not my cup of tea.  Call me when you want to go do some karaoke together or something."

If this guy only wants 4e, that's his call.  But if he lets it hurt a friendship, that's uncool.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Sounds like a very reasonable plan CleverNickName, I really don't understand people who roleplay and then say but not with that system, to me its all about the interactions with the other people in the group, namely my friends.
> 
> 
> And the quote of the day from Birmingham City Council (England)
> 
> "Nullum magnum ingenium sine mixtura dementiae fuit".
> (= There has never been great ingenuity without a little madness mixed in)
> 
> _Seneca_




[Bill & Ted]That's *us*, dude![/Bill & Ted]

Goodnight, Hive! See you tomorrow.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:


> It's not like he's asking them to play Synnibar or F.A.T.A.L. here.



Oh wow.  Now that I think about it, this is EXACTLY what you need to do, CleverNick!  You say in your e-mail that you've tested Pathfinder and 4e, now there's only one last game to test.  Then get yourself a copy of the World of Synnibar.  Familiarize yourself with it as much as is healthy, and then invite them all over for a rousing session of character generation.  By the time their brains have finished melting and oozing out their ears, the ones with any modicum of sanity left will be CLAMMORING to play 3.5 again.  




. . . g'night Freeman.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, MerricB has a lot of experience points.  I know this only because they decided to put what I assume to be the highest XP people on the right side of the screen.  Looks like some people DO pay attention to giving experience points.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Wow, MerricB has a lot of experience points.  I know this only because they decided to put what I assume to be the highest XP people on the right side of the screen.  Looks like some people DO pay attention to giving experience points.




That damn sidebar only cements my opinion that the XP system *is* a popularity contest. If it wasn't why would we have to be reminded who has the most on every single page?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> That damn sidebar only cements my opinion that the XP system *is* a popularity contest. If it wasn't why would we have to be reminded who has the most on every single page?




Speaking of which, I don't see it on this page.  Odd.  Anyway, I always liked the idea behind the giving of the XP, but in practice, as with many things, it doesn't work out, imo, as originally intended.


----------



## CleverNickName

hafrogman said:


> Oh wow.  Now that I think about it, this is EXACTLY what you need to do, CleverNick!  You say in your e-mail that you've tested Pathfinder and 4e, now there's only one last game to test.  Then get yourself a copy of the World of Synnibar.  Familiarize yourself with it as much as is healthy, and then invite them all over for a rousing session of character generation.  By the time their brains have finished melting and oozing out their ears, the ones with any modicum of sanity left will be CLAMMORING to play 3.5 again.



That would be...fun, I won't lie.  I don't have ready access to World of Synnibar, but I have the quickstart rules for _Song of Ice and Fire_ from FreeRPG Day.  I don't think it's complicated enough, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Speaking of which, I don't see it on this page.  Odd.  Anyway, I always liked the idea behind the giving of the XP, but in practice, as with many things, it doesn't work out, imo, as originally intended.




I think my rant in Meta, with combination of getting xp for it and some other complaints might have given Morrus the idea to disable the sidebar. Yay!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> That damn sidebar only cements my opinion that the XP system *is* a popularity contest. If it wasn't why would we have to be reminded who has the most on every single page?




What did you expect it to be? People get XP because they post something people like. 

But dang, where is the list now - I remember seeing my own name there, which makes me proud.


And worried. Because I am proud and because I post here so much that I get that much XP 

---

Now to something completely different.

The wife of my deceased uncle wrote me an e-mail (in response to one of mine where I also pointed her to my blog post.)

She had a heart-breaking story to remember.
10 days before he died, he insisted on going alone to the city... And came back with a rose for their 1 week anniversary. They never used to give each other flowers...  

I feel somehow glad that this story can still affect me so much. And she lost so much more than me...


----------



## hafrogman

CleverNickName said:


> That would be...fun, I won't lie.  I don't have ready access to World of Synnibar, but I have the quickstart rules for _Song of Ice and Fire_ from FreeRPG Day.  I don't think it's complicated enough, though.



The trick is not just "complicated", but to find something soul-shatteringly, psyche-rippingly terrible.  I thought F.A.T.A.L. was available free online, but apparently no more.

"Okay everyone, time to roll up the size of your genitals."

I did once find a copy of Synnibar for sale in my local used bookstore.  I deeply considered buying it. . . but I didn't.  Otherwise I would mail it to you.  I don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Speaking of which, I don't see it on this page.  Odd.  Anyway, I always liked the idea behind the giving of the XP, but in practice, as with many things, it doesn't work out, imo, as originally intended.



Yeah, it vanished over the past minute or so.  Strange things are afoot at the Circle K ENWorld.

I guess in the end, I don't really care one way or the other.  I can generally tell whether or not to pay attention to someone from the first few posts I see of theirs.  I don't need other scores.

And I never remember to give XP.  I've given one point.  Yesterday.  In a thread about XP, which is why it was on my mind.  If I remembered to do it every day (or however often I could), the Hive would be much more popular.  You lot are always making me laugh.  Or cry.  Mostly weep for humanity.  But the effect is the same.


----------



## Dog Moon

I think I'd be more willing to give XP if I could do it anonymously.  Right now the three people that have given me XP are plainly visible and for some reason, I don't like the idea of people I don't know knowing I gave them XP.  Just a weird personal thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> But dang, where is the list now - I remember seeing my own name there, which makes me proud.
> 
> And worried. Because I am proud and because I post here so much that I get that much XP




Funny thing is that I'm more of an active member of EnWold, like 3x more active (I cross refrenced your posts per day with my own). I'm not meaning to dis you here, not in the least.

I'm just saying that if high activity equals high xp (due to more exposure), how come I wasn't on the list?


----------



## Dog Moon

And man, is it ANNOYING to bill for something and not get paid for it.

It's all done electronically.  We send our bills through a company that then sends our bills to the insurance company.  The first company says our bills for this one client are going through.  The insurance company is saying they have no records for any of the bills I've sent.

Now, I have to figure out what's going on between the first company and the insurance company and why the bills aren't going through.  Really frustrating.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> And man, is it ANNOYING to bill for something and not get paid for it.
> 
> It's all done electronically.  We send our bills through a company that then sends our bills to the insurance company.  The first company says our bills for this one client are going through.  The insurance company is saying they have no records for any of the bills I've sent.
> 
> Now, I have to figure out what's going on between the first company and the insurance company and why the bills aren't going through.  Really frustrating.



This is the pitfall of online bill paying. Cox tried to automatically put our bill online, and my mom raised hell about it since she has no clue how to use a computer. They put us back on their paper billing cycle.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Funny thing is that I'm more of an active member of EnWold, like 3x more active (I cross refrenced your posts per day with my own). I'm not meaning to dis you here, not in the least.
> 
> I'm just saying that if high activity equals high xp (due to more exposure), how come I wasn't on the list?



Well, Reveille... If you don't want to dis me, I don't want to dis you. 

So - I have no clue.   



Spoiler



I blame the edition wars


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Funny thing is that I'm more of an active member of EnWold, like 3x more active (I cross refrenced your posts per day with my own). I'm not meaning to dis you here, not in the least.
> 
> I'm just saying that if high activity equals high xp (due to more exposure), how come I wasn't on the list?



Go back and check again, and this look at where the posts are, too.  Off Topic, Talking the Talk, Playing the Game. . . three of the least visited forums, and except for Off Topic, probably unlikely to be the kind of thing people assign XP for.  Exposure matters more than quantity, I expect.

If you're knee deep in the latest flame war, far more people will see your post than will ever see a Hive post.  Not that I'm suggesting Mustrum is in flamewars, but he is in the general forum a lot more than many of us.  Me, I'm scared of the big wide forums.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... lots of posts...


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... lots of posts...




And that's only counting the one's you can see.

fnord.


----------



## megamania

Did I accidently start something?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Go back and check again, and this look at where the posts are, too.  Off Topic, Talking the Talk, Playing the Game. . . three of the least visited forums, and except for Off Topic, probably unlikely to be the kind of thing people assign XP for.  Exposure matters more than quantity, I expect.




Actually, I'm all over the boards. At least one or more posts in every broad category in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Did I accidently start something?



I don't think so.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> That damn sidebar only cements my opinion that the XP system *is* a popularity contest. If it wasn't why would we have to be reminded who has the most on every single page?




I did start something.  

Sorry Rev.  When I pointed it it wasn't meant to be like this.   My bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I did start something.
> 
> Sorry Rev.  When I pointed it it wasn't meant to be like this.   My bad.




Its okay, I'm just defending my beliefs without getting too personal.


----------



## Phaezen

*Collapses infront of PC after first Karate in a month, damn I am going to feel that tomorrow*

Evening all

*catches up on hive*

Experience points on a forum are meh really.  They either award forum spamming by giving xps for certain post thresholds, or are a popularity contest.  I prefer judging people on the quality of thier posts, whether I agree with them or not.

Dogmoon, that is one of the mjor pitfalls of sending bills via a third party.  To be fair we send our bills direct and still have issues.

And yes, many posts.

Phaezen


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Did I accidently start something?



You wanna be starting something?
You gotta be starting something.
I said you wanna be starting something, you gotta be starting something.

Too high to get over. Yeah, yeah.
Too low to get under, yeah, yeah.
Stuck in the middle. Withwefklmsf (I have no idea what he says here).


----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


> Did I accidently start something?




Is this Hive?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> "Withwefklmsf"




AH, the ancient art of Marble Singing.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Actually, I'm all over the boards. At least one or more posts in every broad category in the last 24 hours.



That's sort of my point.  If you posted far less frequently, but ONLY in the general forum, you could still end up with more people actually reading your posts.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> AH, the ancient art of Marble Singing.



It is hard to bargle nargle zous, with all these marbles in my mouth.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> It is hard to bargle nargle zous, with all these marbles in my mouth.




Cult Reply: "May the Enlightened Accordion Lord Polka Forever!"


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Cult Reply: "May the Enlightened Accordion Lord Polka Forever!"



I wasn't aware that there was a 'Weird Al' cult.

1) Can I join?
2) Given the state of my lovelife, I'm unlikely to have a firstborn.  Is there something I could sacrifice in its place?


----------



## The_Warlock

Really, it's quite low key.

If you have ever expressed any interest in the WAY, then you have been quietly added to it's rosters.

No muss, no fuss, no fees, just don't put your head in a microwave.

The Polkans are always watching...


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> I wasn't aware that there was a 'Weird Al' cult.
> 
> 1) Can I join?
> 2) Given the state of my lovelife, I'm unlikely to have a firstborn.  Is there something I could sacrifice in its place?




1) We will need proof of purchase of at least 50% of Wierd Al's back catalogue.  ANd you will need to know the lyrics of at leadt 15 of his songs.

2) A portion of your sould, or the oldest RPG book you own will be accepted.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hey now, stop trying to spread disinformation and trying to get unnecessary details and soul payment. Tsk tsk. Scamming off the Accordion.


Everything he says is wrong. Don't eat those bran muffins.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Hey now, stop trying to spread disinformation and trying to get unnecessary details and soul payment. Tsk tsk. Scamming off the Accordion.
> 
> 
> Everything he says is wrong. Don't eat those bran muffins.




You guys never let me have any fun with the noobs.  Honestly if we don't start getting some sort of fees coming in how are we going to pay for the 



Spoiler



secret club house in the space station


?


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> 1) We will need proof of purchase of at least 50% of Wierd Al's back catalogue.  ANd you will need to know the lyrics of at least 15 of his songs.
> 
> 2) A portion of your soul, or the oldest RPG book you own will be accepted.



1) No problem.  I own every album ever produced. . . including Peter & the Wolf / Carnival of the Animals Part II.  Most of the are on cassette. . . because I'm old like that.  Song lyrics I may have to work on, we'll see.

2)A'ight.  One copy of the red box, coming up.







The_Warlock said:


> Everything he says is wrong. Don't eat those bran muffins.



Oh, okay.  

I guess I'll just drink some of this grape flavor-aid then.  Mmmm.


----------



## The_Warlock

Extortion. Extortion. Extortion. Of the non-believers...Jeez. You don't rake your own members over the coals. What kind of loyalty do you think that breeds?

Think man, think! There's plenty of celebrities, politicians, and wealthy elite what can be convinced to provide donations to prevent the pictures of them in polka dot underwear with a greased sea lion from getting out...


----------



## Phaezen

*Puts on Dunce hat and sits in the corner*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I guess I'll just drink some of this grape flavor-aid then.  Mmmm.




Here's a stack of waffles to go with that....


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> *Puts on Dunce hat and sits in the corner*




Well done! You have Dared to be Stupid. 

You get 137 points.


----------



## The_Warlock

And with that I'm outta here.


Just remember, never anger the King of Suede.


----------



## Phaezen

Midnight and time for this puppy to head off to bed

And I will leave you with something for your problem players:

WWW.SILVERDRAGONSTUDIO.NET - D20 Flails

Phaezen


----------



## Relique du Madde

But I want a d100 flail.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> That damn sidebar only cements my opinion that the XP system *is* a popularity contest. If it wasn't why would we have to be reminded who has the most on every single page?




Watch... sooner or later we will see a "who posted the most side bar."  Which will be funny since everyone on that or at least most of the people spend a few months in the hive.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Watch... sooner or later we will see a "who posted the most side bar."  Which will be funny since everyone on that or at least most of the people spend a few months in the hive.



Huh.  Didn't someone get banned for post count obsession?  Funnily enough, it wasn't Crothian.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Huh.  Didn't someone get banned for post count obsession?  Funnily enough, it wasn't Crothian.




Yeah, I think it was NightFall (the "Orcus" one).   If i remember correctly he was limited to 10-15 posts a day max since he would reply to basically everything that was said within a thread.

EDIT: Weird. I found a "Nightfall" in the member list but it shows 0 posts and last activity was in 2005.  I wonder if banned members have their post count destroyed or if his posts was eaten in the great db crash.


----------



## hafrogman

Well, the search turns up Nightfall as having 18,000+ posts, up until August 1st, 2007.  So the member list is wonky.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Weird.  This computer must be 'tarded.  (Logging in at school)


----------



## Dog Moon

I miss Nightfall.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Pats Moondog on the back*

It'll be alright.


----------



## CleverNickName

Obsessing about an internet message forum's post count?

Wow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  He wanted to be number one.  I remember he even once posted a message that basically stated how many posts he had to make in a day to catch up to the number of posts Crothian had at the time and how long it would take for him to reach that number.  Then he would place the number of posts he made in his sig.

That might have helped lead to the ban.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  He wanted to be number one.  I remember he even once posted a message that basically stated how many posts he had to make in a day to catch up to the number of posts Crothian had at the time and how long it would take for him to reach that number.  Then he would place the number of posts he made in his sig.
> 
> That might have helped lead to the ban.




See, I don't get how that would have been ban-worthy.  I mean, we have TONS of meaningless posts in the Hive [don't deny it, you know it's true!], so talking about postcount in different places doesn't seem so bad, unless he was doing it in the middle of like a Homebrew Class thread or something.  I mean, responding to everything isn't necessarily a bad thing UNLESS he was completely disruptive about it and maybe I missed a lot, but I never saw that occur.


----------



## Dog Moon

So anyone watching the new season of 24?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> See, I don't get how that would have been ban-worthy.  I mean, we have TONS of meaningless posts in the Hive [don't deny it, you know it's true!], so talking about postcount in different places doesn't seem so bad, unless he was doing it in the middle of like a Homebrew Class thread or something.  I mean, responding to everything isn't necessarily a bad thing UNLESS he was completely disruptive about it and maybe I missed a lot, but I never saw that occur.




I'm not sure what happened either.  I really only noticed it once I saw him post a message and the mods warned him that he was posting way too much.  Then several weeks later I noticed him mentioning how many posts he's was allowed to make in a day when he would post, so I have no clue what exactly went down.



Dog Moon said:


> So anyone watching the new season of 24?




I'm going to wait until I'm positive that the problems with Heroes was not solved (considering that I got annoyed with the last full season of 24).


----------



## Dog Moon

How are 24 and Heroes related?  I'm confused.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and I'm probably totally late in this, but I just saw this and thought it was totally awesome.

http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AffQ7pbvKs&feature=related

Sorry for no link, keeps trying to embed and then getting a message where it can't be embedded.  Note: there's a space between the : and the // for copy/paste...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> How are 24 and Heroes related?  I'm confused.




Both are on Monday nights.

The last season of 24 sucked.
The last season of Heroes sucked.

As far as Monday nights are concerned its a toss up to which show I will watch.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's quiet tonight/morning. 

I have a motion graphics class during monday afternoons this quarter.  Because of how open ended the projects are in that class I'm sort of thinking of doing "opening creates" for a certain pbp game.. However I'm not entirely certain I want to do that for the final project yet..


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> It's quiet tonight/morning.





*Stares bleary eyed at the moniter over his second cup of coffee*

Some of us are still waking up don't you know.  To be honest some of us are not at our best till the shine is wearing off the afternoon.

For us and our, read me 

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> *Stares bleary eyed at the moniter over his second cup of coffee*
> 
> Some of us are still waking up don't you know.  To be honest some of us are not at our best till the shine is wearing off the afternoon.
> 
> For us and our, read me
> 
> Phaezen




Aye. I'm still waking up myself. I'm just about ready to get my second cup of coffee.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Aye. I'm still waking up myself. I'm just about ready to get my second cup of coffee.




Waking up? Isn't it something like midnight out there? 

Well, good morning regardless. I've already been at work for two hours.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well, good morning regardless. I've already been at work for two hours.





Oh, I have been at work for an hour, I have just trained my boss not to expect anything too productive out of me until 1PM earliest.

Phaezen


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Oh, I have been at work for an hour, I have just trained my boss not to expect anything too productive out of me until 1PM earliest.
> 
> Phaezen




Well, no-one ever even expects anything productive out of me anyways, so that would be a moot point for me. I'm just expected to be here and look big and mean .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Waking up? Isn't it something like midnight out there?
> 
> Well, good morning regardless. I've already been at work for two hours.




Went to bed at 3 pm yesterday and was out of bed at 11:45 pm. I'm awake now that I've guzzled down my second mug of coffee. 

Off to watch Outer Limits marathon on SciFi. Will be back in 5 - 5.5 hours.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well, no-one ever even expects anything productive out of me anyways, so that would be a moot point for me. I'm just expected to be here and look big and mean .



I'm sure you mentioned hospital before are you a hospital porter/bouncer type

Fortunately I'm behind a partition from most of the office and other people are only round here occasionally this is so I can't be distracted from my vital work


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I'm sure you mentioned hospital before are you a hospital porter/bouncer type



Yeah, security. But because this is such a peacefull little town, there aren't really any violent patients or anything around, and even those semi-violent types stay in check because I look Big and Mean. So all I really do is sit in my little office, with view to the lobby, and browse net .


----------



## Ginnel

I'm suprised they haven't tried to off load any Administration work on to you  If your not doing anything in our office, well it just doesn't stay that way for long, have a friend in another department though and she just reads books all day 

Being good is going fairly well I remember from last time I gave up alcohol it was the first week or so which was the hardest you just think to yourself I could murder a beer/glass of wine and then you look at the reason you can't and all you see is yourself and its like well it won't hurt anyone and I really do want one, but thats where you go Oi! NO! put that thought out of your mind and do something else 

I'm sure most of you have seen it already but it was new to me
[sblock=Its a trap!]
[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=mNLuq0lW50k[/ame]
[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive.

Had an outstandingly good Swordlands game last night, really excellent. Now engaged in email discussion about it (very friendly!) that should lead to everyone getting some more new and shiny items!.


----------



## Ginnel

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Morning Hive.
> 
> Had an outstandingly good Swordlands game last night, really excellent. Now engaged in email discussion about it (very friendly!) that should lead to everyone getting some more new and shiny items!.



Swordlands? Are you GM/DM 'ing it?


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I'm suprised they haven't tried to off load any Administration work on to you  If your not doing anything in our office, well it just doesn't stay that way for long




Well, been this way the past two years now . There is one extra job they have managed to load on me though. Getting to know how the copy-machine works and help them with it, since it is in my office. But then again, I actually enjoy doing some copying after a few hours of sitting, doing nothing


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mmmm.....steak.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, my Outer Limits Marathon was whittled down to 3.8 episodes due to my lack of being able to rewind my VHS tape.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Well, my Outer Limits Marathon was whittled down to 3.8 episodes due to my lack of being able to rewind my VHS tape.




Whuh? The machine broke? You know you can rewind them by hand? That is a frigging timeconsuming process but it is possible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Whuh? The machine broke? You know you can rewind them by hand? That is a frigging timeconsuming process but it is possible.




Forgot to rewind the tape all the way before it started to record the marathon. It started to record the marathon from the middle of the tape. 

Right now iI'm recording Species II to watch it later.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, now that makes sense. It's been so long since I've used VHS that I didn't even remember what a drag they are .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, now that makes sense. It's been so long since I've used VHS that I didn't even remember what a drag they are .




Which is why I can't wait to get my new computer.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Ah, now that makes sense. It's been so long since I've used VHS that I didn't even remember what a drag they are .




http://iesb.net/images/stories/fullfrontalnerdity/ffnIESB067.jpg

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> http://iesb.net/images/stories/fullfrontalnerdity/ffnIESB067.jpg
> 
> Phaezen


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Swordlands? Are you GM/DM 'ing it?




No - check my sig. 

Swordlands is the game I play in, alternating with the Keep on the Shadowfell game that I'm running.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Forgot to rewind the tape all the way before it started to record the marathon. It started to record the marathon from the middle of the tape.




D'oh!

I too share the joy of making mistakes in recording things on VHS. Too many to mention. Oh, and of course when old VHS tapes begin to decay and become useless, that was fun, too. Not.

Love live the digital age!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> D'oh!
> 
> I too share the joy of making mistakes in recording things on VHS. Too many to mention. Oh, and of course when old VHS tapes begin to decay and become useless, that was fun, too. Not.
> 
> Love live the digital age!




Funny thing is that I've been reusing the same tape for recording for almost a year and a half, recording stuff practically daily. There are minor defects with the tape due to this, but not enough to be noticeeable.

Even DVDs decay. I believe their half life is 50 years. Not sure about HD/BD discs though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Funny thing is that I've been reusing the same tape for recording for almost a year and a half, recording stuff practically daily. There are minor defects with the tape due to this, but not enough to be noticeeable.
> 
> Even DVDs decay. I believe their half life is 50 years. Not sure about HD/BD discs though.




Of course, any new piece of storable media is always described as 'uncorruptible', 'unbreakable' & 'will never lose it's data' for the first couple of years of it's life.

We all know it's a lie, but it's a nice lie to believe.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Even DVDs decay. I believe their half life is 50 years. Not sure about HD/BD discs though.



The decay is only half of the problem.

Or can your PC still read floppy disks? Not to mention old file formats.

Ah, good old records... you can replay these with a simply needle!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Phaezen

Lord Tirian said:


> The decay is only half of the problem.
> 
> Or can your PC still read floppy disks? Not to mention old file formats.





Considering Stiffy Drive is now an optional extra on most systems . . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> Considering Stiffy Drive is now an optional extra on most systems . . .




 Stiffy?

That sounds so wrong.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Stiffy?
> 
> That sounds so wrong.




Mind. Gutter. Out.

Phaezen


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Stiffy?
> 
> That sounds so wrong.



Wait till he starts talking about hard drives, and scuzzy ports.  Do things still have scuzzy (SCSI) ports?  I'm not even really sure what one is, all I know is that it was the basis for many a computer STD joke back in the day.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> The decay is only half of the problem.
> 
> Or can your PC still read floppy disks? Not to mention old file formats.
> 
> Ah, good old records... you can replay these with a simply needle!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Oh, there will be a great wailing and a gnashing of teeth when CD's are no longer automatically read-able by PC's, I think we can guarantee that.


----------



## Phaezen

Home Time

Have a good evening/afternoon/morning

Phaezen


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Oh, there will be a great wailing and a gnashing of teeth when CD's are no longer automatically read-able by PC's, I think we can guarantee that.



I expect that won't be for quite a long time.

1)Yes, my computer CAN still read a floppy, long after the death of the media.
2)Floppy drives have to be specially installed, whereas a DVD/HD/Blu-Ray/Whatever Comes Next Probably Drive can take a CD, and with very minor upgrades, read it.  So we're probably going to have to wait for at least two or three generations PAST CDs to die before they really become unreadable.

....

Now where did I put that 5 1/2 disc. . . ?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> ....
> 
> Now where did I put that 5 1/2 disc. . . ?




8", 5 1/4", 3 1/2"...

Come on now, don't displease the Floppy Loa with incorrect terminology...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Phaezen said:


> Home Time
> 
> Have a good evening/afternoon/morning
> 
> Phaezen




You too.

So, tonight I've got to organise our 5 year anniversary celebration type thing. Fortunately, I know what I'm doing (massage in the morning, trip into central London, lunch, show, dinner, hotel, breakfast & home). But it's still kind of intimidating actually doing it - what if it goes wrong?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> So, tonight I've got to organise our 5 year anniversary celebration type thing. Fortunately, I know what I'm doing (massage in the morning, trip into central London, lunch, show, dinner, hotel, breakfast & home). But it's still kind of intimidating actually doing it - what if it goes wrong?




Contingency plan.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The_Warlock said:


> 8", 5 1/4", 3 1/2"...
> 
> Come on now, don't displease the Floppy Loa with incorrect terminology...




Oh, ye gods I'm so glad we don't have to deal with that any more...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> 8", 5 1/4", 3 1/2"...
> 
> Come on now, don't displease the Floppy Loa with incorrect terminology...



Huh.  I could have sworn it was 5 1/2, 3 1/4. . . apparently I don't go around measuring my floppy enough.

...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Oh, ye gods I'm so glad we don't have to deal with that any more...




I loved 'em. Small space, but easy to manipulate to one's own nefarious technical ends.

More importantly, they made fun (dangerous) frisbees when bored.

The programmer here keep a few on hand so he can sacrifice them to the Computer Gods when I'm out in hopes that the dead and scissored floppies will appease the Digital Spirits until whatever he is working on is complete.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Huh.  I could have sworn it was 5 1/2, 3 1/4. . . apparently I don't go around measuring my floppy enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Huh.  I could have sworn it was 5 1/2, 3 1/4. . . apparently I don't go around measuring my floppy enough.
> 
> ...




You really should whip out the yardstick more often....


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> But it's still kind of intimidating actually doing it - what if it goes wrong?



Well, hopefully if it all goes wrong, nothing disasterous will happen.  You've planned out the evening, but remember the primary goals are (presumably) to be together, and have a good time.  If something goes wrong, try not to loose sight of those points.  Don't let yourself get angry or frustrated, because then it'll just sour whatever's left.

We're all hoping it goes off flawlessly. . . but any flaws will need to be laughed off.


----------



## Ginnel

Mathew_Freeman said:


> You too.
> 
> So, tonight I've got to organise our 5 year anniversary celebration type thing. Fortunately, I know what I'm doing (massage in the morning, trip into central London, lunch, show, dinner, hotel, breakfast & home). But it's still kind of intimidating actually doing it - what if it goes wrong?



How can it go wrong you're with the woman that you love spending time together that should really be all you need 

However the plan sounds dam good as well, you're going to get her some of her favourite flowers in the morning as well right?

EDIT: respect to the Frog's sage like wisdom above


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> You really should whip out the yardstick more often....



I'm pretty sure that if I needed a yardstick to be measuring that, the ladies would flock to me. . . right up until the point that they ran screaming the other way. . . far, far away.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> EDIT: respect to the Frog's sage like wisdom above



Yeah, see.  Trust the wise frog.  Because who better to take romantic advice from than the guy who's been alone for 95% of his life. . .

. . . why are we listening to me, again?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Both are on Monday nights.
> 
> The last season of 24 sucked.
> The last season of Heroes sucked.
> 
> As far as Monday nights are concerned its a toss up to which show I will watch.




Are they both on at the same time so you can't watch both?  My roommate and I just record every show we want to watch.  That way, we don't have to worry about missing anything and we get to fast forward through commercials.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Well, my Outer Limits Marathon was whittled down to 3.8 episodes due to my lack of being able to rewind my VHS tape.




*blink, blink*  VHS?  What's that again?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I'm pretty sure that if I needed a yardstick to be measuring that, the ladies would flock to me. . . right up until the point that they ran screaming the other way. . . far, far away.




The one who DOESN'T run away though...She's a keeper...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Contingency plan.




Hah, yes. We're in the centre of London - it's not exactly going to be hard to find something else to do!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> *




Strange, I quote hafrogman and there's no words!  Guess he must not really be saying ANYTHING.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> *blink, blink*  VHS?  What's that again?



Back in the days of yore, long before your time. . .

There came unto the land two technologies.  Yea, and we called unto them:  Betamax and VHS!  Bring forth thy magnetic bounties!  Let there be movies.  And there were movies.  And they were good (some of them at least).  But Betamax had higher quality images, and VHS grew wroth with his brother.  Lo!  He said, I can record up to six hours of programming!  And the people flocked to him, and Betamax was cast forever more into oblivion.

VHS Lorded over the people for an era, and became fat and strong on the works of Blockbuster and the Wherehouse!  And rentals were plentiful, and you could record from HBO, and your VCR it would blink 12:00, and all was good.

Then, unto the light strode Laser Disk!  And the people mocked him for his size, and cast him into the pit of lost media!

Then Laser Disks younger brother DVD came unto that land, and with cheap production and commentary tracks, cast VHS unto his own pit of oblivion.  And the people rejoiced.

. . . until the wars.  The great wars of Blu-ray vs. HD. . . but that is a tale for another time.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Strange, I quote hafrogman and there's no words!  Guess he must not really be saying ANYTHING.



No, no. . . I was really saying something.  Bop bop, shooby do waa.

I wonder if that's what happens when you quote someone while they have the edit window open?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> No, no. . . I was really saying something.  Bop bop, shooby do waa.
> 
> I wonder if that's what happens when you quote someone while they have the edit window open?




Okay, I admit it.  There were words there, but I figured since they weren't important, I'd replace them with an *.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Well, hopefully if it all goes wrong, nothing disasterous will happen.  You've planned out the evening, but remember the primary goals are (presumably) to be together, and have a good time.  If something goes wrong, try not to loose sight of those points.  Don't let yourself get angry or frustrated, because then it'll just sour whatever's left.
> 
> We're all hoping it goes off flawlessly. . . but any flaws will need to be laughed off.






Ginnel said:


> How can it go wrong you're with the woman that you love? Spending time together - that should really be all you need
> 
> However the plan sounds dam good as well, you're going to get her some of her favourite flowers in the morning as well right?




The Hive is wise. Thanks to the Hive for that calming advice. 

Flowers - also a good move.  Possibly chocolate, too.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, I admit it.  There were words there, but I figured since they weren't important, I'd replace them with an *.



...



You wound me, Dog Moon.
I've been shot through the heart.  And you're to blame.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> You wound me, Dog Moon.
> I've been shot through the heart.  And you're to blame.




Do I give love a bad name?


----------



## The_Warlock

If you dress like Bon Jovi during it's heyday, most assuredly...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> If you dress like Bon Jovi during it's heyday, most assuredly...




Tight Leather pants and a mullet?

Granted these days the first is require something known as as relaxed fit  and the second would require a wig...

Phaezen


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> Tight Leather pants and a mullet?
> 
> Granted these days the first is require something known as as relaxed fit  and the second would require a wig...
> 
> Phaezen




Don't forget the strange lace and denim bits attached to many things during that era of music. My godfather worked at the dry cleaners that did their wardrobe when they were playing locally once - and he honestly swore he wasn't sure if what they were cleaning didn't come from a women's second hand store.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Don't forget the strange lace and denim bits attached to many things during that era of music. My godfather worked at the dry cleaners that did their wardrobe when they were playing locally once - and he honestly swore he wasn't sure if what they were cleaning didn't come from a women's second hand store.




I am sure a lot of the items did...

Things to add to do list.  Start a band, on the neagtive side ofcourse is that I play bass.

Phaezen


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> I am sure a lot of the items did...




Of that, I have no doubt.



Phaezen said:


> Things to add to do list.  Start a band, on the neagtive side ofcourse is that I play bass.




Well, hey, that's a step up from some of us - I played an electronic keyboard in 5th grade. I don't think that'd cut it.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Well, hey, that's a step up from some of us - I played an electronic keyboard in 5th grade. I don't think that'd cut it.




its the Guitarists and singers who get all the attention, bassists and drummers are glorified roadies 

Phaezen


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Well, hey, that's a step up from some of us - I played an electronic keyboard in 5th grade. I don't think that'd cut it.



Could be worse.

I played the flute.

Anybody know any Jethro Tull tribute bands?


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> I played the flute.
> 
> Anybody know any Jethro Tull tribute bands?




Don't limit yourself, there is also the wide world of Folk music, Folk Punk and not to forget the possibilities of Renfair 

And with that I head off to sleep before my pc turns into a pumpkin

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> I played the flute.




_This one time at band camp...._


----------



## Ginnel

Just finished our D&D game tonight when a funny thing happend whilst exploring some tunnels

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...killed-your-own-party-member.html#post4626080


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> _This one time at band camp...._




I don't want to know...  Those type of stories always lead somewhere awkward or embarrassing.


----------



## CleverNickName

Don't forget the Members Only jacket.  (shudder)  Oh the horror...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't want to know...  Those type of stories always lead somewhere awkward or embarrassing.




Darn... Wasn't that an _American Pie_ reference... I can't believe I catched it.

How goes Relique, did you get the message I sent you yesterday?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Darn... Wasn't that an _American Pie_ reference... I can't believe I catched it.
> 
> How goes Relique, did you get the message I sent you yesterday?




Yes and yes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh.. and that made me chuckle.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh.. and that made me chuckle.




Good, then it served the purpose I was hoping for


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't you hate it when you find two funny pictures and you forget to save them?  In my motion graphics class we're supposed to find and prepare two images that we are going to morph.   Last night I found this picture of Gw Bush and Ronald Mcdonald.  Both were in the same exact pose and I forgot to saved them when I turned off my computer after waking up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Darn... Wasn't that an _American Pie_ reference... I can't believe I catched it.



You're getting better!


----------



## Blackrat

Ow, gods! I'm rolling on the floor reading CM right now... Morrus is scamming a scammer


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm amazed how slow the hive is this evening.  But then again, it seems like recently it starts up after 2 am (my time) and dies before 10am.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay... The quick reply button is acting funnily for me...

Anyways, I'm more amazed by the lack of Rev... He's usually around when I get to work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I find that the quick reply button usually breaks if the computer just ran a virus or a anti-spiware check.

Same here.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I find that the quick reply button usually breaks if the computer just ran a virus or a anti-spiware check.
> 
> Same here.




Well, the thing is, it's not broken as such... It functions like the quote button for me right now...

Ah, and writing this post I just realised why it does that...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah... Now it works fine...


----------



## Ginnel

My computer broke ;( turned it on this morning and it looks like the screen has split into 20 vertical lines now it displays perfectly on each of those lines for the first 50% but for the rest of the line its all garbled.

It looks like it might be the graphics card as everything else seems to work, tempted to plug in my old graphics card to see if it is the case, but i'm emailing the suppliers to see what they suggest as its within its 12 month warranty by a good bit, but at the moment I'm fairly annoyed even though we do have spare computers in the house.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> No biggie. I appreciate what you are doing whether I agree with the reasons or not. (it wasn't your call- or Don't blame the player- blame the game)




I appreciate the support Mega. Not to go all "woe is me" but its not always easy doing what I do over here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> My computer broke ;( turned it on this morning and it looks like the screen has split into 20 vertical lines now it displays perfectly on each of those lines for the first 50% but for the rest of the line its all garbled.
> 
> It looks like it might be the graphics card as everything else seems to work, tempted to plug in my old graphics card to see if it is the case, but i'm emailing the suppliers to see what they suggest as its within its 12 month warranty by a good bit, but at the moment I'm fairly annoyed even though we do have spare computers in the house.




Have you tested it see if it is only the monitor that died?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Ow, gods! I'm rolling on the floor reading CM right now... Morrus is scamming a scammer




Morning, Hive!

For those of us that don't read CM, what's going on with this? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I appreciate the support Mega. Not to go all "woe is me" but its not always easy doing what I do over here.




Back in 1997 I was sent the CIA application/background check packet...  I never completed it.   I sort of wish I did, even though I know my life would have been radically different and that I may have been sent to to Central America or to the Middle East.

What sucks is that I lost it, which means that as far as many people are concerned, my story is only a story.  The wierd thing was that at the time I received it, some of my friends (as well as their parents) looked at me different when I mentioned I was thinking of filling it out and sending it.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Have you tested it see if it is only the monitor that died?



Hmm not really when the computer is turned off the blue box comes on fine saying no input received or something, its on a TV rather than a monitor, so i can check that out later just to eliminate it from the suspects.


----------



## Blackrat

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Morning, Hive!
> 
> For those of us that don't read CM, what's going on with this? Sounds like fun.




He took one of those usual email-scams and decided to reply to it. People out there planned a reply and he sent it and got another reply and now they are just running with it. So now they're just f*ing with the scammer seeing how far this guy is going to believe that "Albert" wants to help him in establishing a bank account in Britain.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Okay... The quick reply button is acting funnily for me...
> 
> Anyways, I'm more amazed by the lack of Rev... He's usually around when I get to work.




Was sleeping, but I'm awake now. Just waiting for the first cup of coffee to cycle through before going back for my second cup.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Was sleeping, but I'm awake now. Just waiting for the first cup of coffee to cycle through before going back for my second cup.




A likely story Mister Pod Person Reveille!  We all know that the real Reveille places himself on Hibernate and don't sleep.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> He took one of those usual email-scams and decided to reply to it. People out there planned a reply and he sent it and got another reply and now they are just running with it. So now they're just f*ing with the scammer seeing how far this guy is going to believe that "Albert" wants to help him in establishing a bank account in Britain.




Hah! Excellent. I like the sound of that.

Well, I've got to get back to work now as it turns out the problem with the program that we're using seems to have been fixed. Catch you later, Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> A likely story Mister Pod Person Reveille!  We all know that the real Reveille places himself on Hibernate and don't sleep.




Oh brother. You guys know that my sleeping schedule changes like the wind. Right now I'm a night person trying to get back on a day schedule. That means slepeping during the day and waking up late at night. Because I've been up since 2:35 am I'll likely be awake till 6:30 pm. Hopefully I push myself an extra two hours today like I did yesterday. 

If I can, than I'll be awake by 4:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Phaezen

Afternoon hive

Conning con artists is an art, the results should be interesting to see.

And sleep is over rated


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Afternoon hive
> 
> Conning con artists is an art, the results should be interesting to see.
> 
> And sleep is over rated



Sleep is not over rated, however the amount of sleep required is often over-estimated


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> And sleep is over rated




Maybe for you. I think I'd develop an embolism (yes I know its fatal, and no I'm not joking) if I didn't get any sleep for more than a day and a half.

My body has this peculiar need to shut down in order to refresh my mind.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Maybe for you. I think I'd develop an embolism (yes I know its fatal, and no I'm not joking) if I didn't get any sleep for more than a day and a half.
> 
> My body has this peculiar need to shut down in order to refresh my mind.




I do 6 hours sleep a day on average, but when push comes to shove, staying up for 40 hours or longer will not kill me.  My longest stint awake was 70 consecutive hours, I recall the world going all fluffy at around the 60 hour mark, aced that ecomics assignment though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> I do 6 hours sleep a day on average, but when push comes to shove, staying up for 40 hours or longer will not kill me.  My longest stint awake was 70 consecutive hours, I recall the world going all fluffy at around the 60 hour mark, aced that ecomics assignment though.




My average is 6-10, depending on how long I've been awake. If I manage a 24 hour or longer day it is no odditity for me to sleep 12 hours. 

I never sleep for more than 12 hours though.


----------



## Ginnel

00:30 to 7:30 at the moment seems to be good, although i probably actually get to sleep closer to 01:00, maybe I need some more but who knows


----------



## Phaezen

*Considers lunch and discovers he left his wallet at home*

  

Involantury fasting is not fun

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> *Considers lunch and discovers he left his wallet at home*
> 
> 
> 
> Involantury fasting is not fun
> 
> Phaezen




To make matters worse I just ate a large Breakfast and am thankfully full.

I don't mean to brag, but I was pretty hungry.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> To make matters worse I just ate a large Breakfast and am thankfully full.
> 
> I don't mean to brag, but I was pretty hungry.




Just need to last to the sushi buffet tonight, but that is still 4 odd hours away.


mind over matter mind over matter moind over matter


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> Just need to last to the sushi buffet tonight, but that is still 4 odd hours away.




If I were in your shoes, I'd plan on skipping lunch. I love Sushi something fierce. I've yet to meet a sushi buffet. 

A sushi buffet would be worth skipping lunch for.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmmm sushi *drools a bit* love the stuff thats it Sushi on Friday!


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> A sushi buffet would be worth skipping lunch for.




The trick with a sushi buffet is pacing yourself, do it right and you can eat sushi for 3 or so hours.  Start off to fast and the rice becomes very filling.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Did I mention that I am basically on a diet since a week or so? 
I am overweight and it turns out that it's not too good for my liver and my blood pressure. This was just noticed by "accident" when I got tested as a possible candidate for a blood stem cell donation. 

I must say that I am beginning to like my daily salad. And it's way cheaper then what I used to eat. 
Of course, sometimes I'd still love a Pizza or something like that. But it's not as if I have given that up entirely - it's just limited to once a week or so. For other meals, the trick will mostly be to stop earlier then usual.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Did I mention that I am basically on a diet since a week or so?




Must you use that kind of language?

There are might be children and grandmothers in the vicinity

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

To be honest, I should also cut down on portions a bit.  Although I do have a fairly active exercise routine.

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

Thats me for the day

I have some sushi to prepare for.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yummm, sushi.  Haven't had sushi for a while.  And yesterday, I was talking with someone about going to a restaurant that actually services sushi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yummm, sushi.  Haven't had sushi for a while.  And yesterday, I was talking with someone about going to a restaurant that actually services sushi.



Looks like Sushi is the common denominator. We all love it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Sushi...and I say...BLEAH!


----------



## Ginnel

From the regular topics of supernatural experiences and coffee we have on in the Hive, heres a report of a scientific paper that combines the two

Medical News: High Caffeine Intake Linked to Hallucinations - in Primary Care, Diet & Nutrition from MedPage Today

Diet is a bit of a severe word for it, but decreasing portions and eating more of the healthy stuff is what I'm doing too.

I'm sure a hollywood star was saying all she did was eat 75% of what was on her plate and if she still felt hungry 5 mins later she'd finish it off, sounds like a waste to me though


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Sushi...and I say...BLEAH!




Have you eaten proper sushi with the soy sauce and wasabi? its lovely  Pour the soy sauce into your little dish pop some wasabi in there and mix it up a bit and dip your sushi into it  and if you really really can't stand the fish go for the little bits of rice wrapped around various vegetables 

dam it just making myself hungrier and hungrier now


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Have you eaten proper sushi with the soy sauce and wasabi? its lovely  Pour the soy sauce into your little dish pop some wasabi in there and mix it up a bit and dip your sushi into it  and if you really really can't stand the fish go for the little bits of rice wrapped around various vegetables
> 
> dam it just making myself hungrier and hungrier now




I have, and find it revolting. Fish and most of the vegetable options used taste like wet cardboard to me; I dislike rice which tastes like pasty glue made into maggot shapes. So really, it's a two for two fail there.

Soy sauce and wasabi are great - I usually mix that up and dip the gyoza, the shumai, or the various tempura'd meats and veggies in it. 

Works well with the office manager here when we order from the really really good Japanese restaurant - I get the tempura lunch and hand her the default sushi rolls it comes with, and she orders her sushi and gives me her extra wasabi since she can't handle spicy.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Diet is a bit of a severe word for it, but decreasing portions and eating more of the healthy stuff is what I'm doing too.
> :



Well, that is a kind of diet. (Because mine isn't more either). Though... I hope I manage to make this a kind of "life-long" diet and don't fall back to my old behavior. We'll see. A week tells us nothing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My gf sent me this "advertisement" for CS3... I think the ad looked cool which is why I'm posting it.  Thing is, unless you have a fast connection (and a semi current flashplayer) you probably wouldn't be able to see it.  I haven't found the ad site for CS4, so I'm not sure how cool it look.  If anything.. I just wish Adobe would slow down in the CS numbers...  paying several thousand every year in this economy sucks especially since as far as I know adobe doesn't offer "upgrade" packages..


----------



## hafrogman

That is a cool little video.

Adobe won't be slowing down, though, I'm sure.  They're not really selling to private individuals at that price.  Just companies.  AutoCAD is even worse, but my boss keeps us up to date.

But really, there's not much reason to update every time they do.  I think they release so frequently to encourage people to update in a timely fashion.  If they did once every three years, then when it was new you'd see sales, but the last 18 months would be people putting it off until the next release.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I totally agree.  If I wasn't a student and had to use the program for school work, I probably wouldn't have upgraded (stupid Adobe and their decision to make several adobe programs incompatible with previous software versions).


----------



## Knightfall

Showing off my new avatar.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Everyone's getting new avatars....  well almost everyone.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Everyone's getting new avatars....  well almost everyone.



I like to change mine from time to time. I'll likely go back to one of my old ones at some point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Showing off my new avatar.




Whats up Rob? Did your get my email regarding Oriental Adventures?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Whats up Rob? Did your get my email regarding Oriental Adventures?



Yep. I got it. I replied back too.

I bought the 3.5 version of Arms & Armor today. It looks very interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Yep. I got it. I replied back too.




I didn't get it. That's why I wanted to ask here.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I didn't get it. That's why I wanted to ask here.



Another e-mail lost in the ether of the Net.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I bought the 3.5 version of Arms & Armor today. It looks very interesting.




3.5? 

Did they release a 3.5 version in Canada? Or are you talking about Bastion Press book?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Showing off my new avatar now.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> 3.5?
> 
> Did they release a 3.5 version in Canada? Or are you talking about Bastion Press book?



I'm talking about the Bastion Press book. The hardcover version.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Showing off my new avatar now.



I thought I recognized that symbol.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WOOT! My Amethyst 3.5 hardcover book just shipped from Lulu.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> I'm talking about the Bastion Press book. The hardcover version.




If I remember correctly, I hated that book. Mostly because of the artwork, which made it look amateurish, and transferred that feeling to the content also...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I'm talking about the Bastion Press book. The hardcover version.




I think I have the PDF of the 3.0 version. I'm going to have to hunt down the 3.5 hardcover myself.

Just came into a little extra cash, planning to blow it on DVDs and books.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> WOOT! My Amethyst hardcover book just shipped from Lulu.



Which version is that book? 3.5 or 4e?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Which version is that book? 3.5 or 4e?




3.5. But is no longer available to get at Lulu.

The 4E version isn't out yet.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> If I remember correctly, I hated that book. Mostly because of the artwork, which made it look amateurish, and transferred that feeling to the content also...



I almost never base my opinion about a book on the book's art. More often, I'm put off by the errors in a book. I bought one of the Explorer Guides and it was printed wrong. I got rid of it fast, even though the artwork was amazing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Showing off my new avatar now.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Just came into a little extra cash, planning to blow it on DVDs and books.



I've bought enough DVDs for now; although, I am interested in getting some CDs. I _always_ want more books, however.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I thought I recognized that symbol.




I plan on getting it tatt'd to my right hand later this year.

Shar's symbol will go on my left hand.

Mystra herself wll go on my upper right arm and Shar will go on my upper left arm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


>




Too much too soon?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I plan on getting it tatt'd to my right hand later this year.
> 
> Shar's symbol will go on my left hand.
> 
> Mystra herself wll go on my upper right arm and Shar will go on my upper left arm.



Cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Cool.




When I get it done, I'll post pics.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> When I get it done, I'll post pics.



I'll look forward to that.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I plan on getting it tatt'd to my right hand later this year.
> 
> Shar's symbol will go on my left hand.
> 
> Mystra herself wll go on my upper right arm and Shar will go on my upper left arm.




The only problem I see in this is that Shar's symbol is a bit boring... But otherwise, a cool idea.

Ever since I saw the Romeo and Juliet movie with DiCaprio, I've been planning on getting a huge cross on my back. That's the most Kick-Ass priest I've seen in anything


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> 3.5. But is no longer available to get at Lulu.
> 
> The 4E version isn't out yet.




I almost got the 3x version, but 4e was occurring and they said they were going to make a 4e version and because I was strapped for cash at the time, I figured I'd just wait till the 4e version came out.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I almost never base my opinion about a book on the book's art. More often, I'm put off by the errors in a book. I bought one of the Explorer Guides and it was printed wrong. I got rid of it fast, even though the artwork was amazing.




For me, depends on what the book is for.  If I'm getting the book cause I plan on using it, I'll get it no matter how the art is.  If I'm not really interested in the subject [or the editing is horrible or something] but the art is cool, it's possible I'll still get the book.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I almost got the 3x version, but 4e was occurring and they said they were going to make a 4e version and because I was strapped for cash at the time, I figured I'd just wait till the 4e version came out.




I'm so blown away by the setting that I'll most likely drop the cash on the 4E version too.

I'm very, very picky about what I want to add to my 4E collection. I've only got three books (PHB, FRCS & AV) and only plan on getting the DMG, MM, PHB, DMG2 (just for what in it about Sigil), Arcane Power, Eberron Campaign Guide, Eberron Player's Guide, Forgotten Realms Player's Guide, Divine Power & Manual of the Planes. 

I intend to keep my 4E collection small. When 5E rolls around, if ever, I only want no more than 2 shelfs worth of material for it; this is including third party support. My 3E/D20/OGL collection spans spans two whole bookcases plus some more than don't fit on them.

I may not have to like the fact that its out, but its here. Should I ever find a group and theyir playing 4E and not 3rd, it not's like I'll be the odd man out. Mostly I want 4E to mine in for ideas for the Tale.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Too much too soon?




Yes...  Mystra is um... well... giggity.  Considering how often she slept around in the Realms, I'm surprised she wasn't a goddess of fertility.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes...  Mystra is um... well... giggity.  Considering how often she slept around in the Realms, I'm surprised she wasn't a goddess of fertility.




Actually I find Shar to be far more giggity.

 It would be interesting to see Midnight/Mystra statted up for Mutants & Masterminds.

I NEED MY WARRIORS & WARLOCKS FIX!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol.  Im wondering when GR is going to post their schedual for this year.  Their delays duiring the last several months have been bad, but thats mainly because of the promotion Steve Kenison was given and their having to rearrange the work force in the MM line.

Speaking of MM, I have 10 stat blocks created for NPCs in the game.. half of them aren't even going to be used anytime soon.  They basically are for characters which I'll use after the current episode is done.  So far one of the funnier/stranger ideas was one villain that the 10 Foot Pole would know about (since Poland was part of the Soviet Block).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Lol.  Im wondering when GR is going to post their schedual for this year.  Their delays duiring the last several months have been bad, but thats mainly because of the promotion Steve Kenison was given and their having to rearrange the work force in the MM line.




I am anxiously awaiting their online store to be relaunched. I think I'm going through Green Ronin withdrawal.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Lol.  Im wondering when GR is going to post their schedual for this year.



Yeah, I've been waiting for that too. I want to know what's coming out for Freeport this year. I'm happy with the Mutants & Masterminds books I already have. I'm only dabbling in that system, for now.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I'm very, very picky about what I want to add to my 4E collection. I've only got three books (PHB, FRCS & AV) and only plan on getting the DMG, MM, PHB, DMG2 (just for what in it about Sigil), Arcane Power, Eberron Campaign Guide, Eberron Player's Guide, Forgotten Realms Player's Guide, Divine Power & Manual of the Planes.



I still haven't bought any 4e books. I'm still humming and hawing over the 4e Manual of the Planes. Regardless, it's not a priority for me, right now. And one "chapter" on Sigil is not enough of a reason for me to buy DMG2. Now, if they put out a Sigil sourcebook, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

So far, nothing about 4e thrills me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> So far, nothing about 4e thrills me.




I'm willing to bet that that would change if a company bought Dargonstar from Fantasy Flight with the intet of updating it for 4E. 

I know its a pipe dream, but still, we're allowed pipe dreams. I'd be all over Dragonstar 4E like white on rice.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> like white on rice.




Barry White on Condi Rice ?!?!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't know why, but I think minimates are awesome.  Today I got a pack of the Good the Bad and the Ugly ones.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Barry White on Condi Rice ?!?!?










Surely you've heard of and eaten white rice?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I'm willing to bet that that would change if a company bought Dargonstar from Fantasy Flight with the intet of updating it for 4E.
> 
> I know its a pipe dream, but still, we're allowed pipe dreams. I'd be all over Dragonstar 4E like white on rice.



It would depend on the company that bought the rights. If it was Goodman Games, you'd be right. If it was Mongoose then "no."

The revision of Earthdawn for 4e definitely has my interest but it better be a print book or the compnany making it can forget it.

Also, if WotC does a Dark Sun 4e update, I might be interested in that. It will depend on whether or not they butcher the setting.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I'm out of here for now. Goodnight to the Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Surely you've heard of and eaten white rice?




Yes I have.  The one Barry White song that I have on itunes was playing so I had to say something


----------



## Dog Moon

I've only bought the three core books and that's partly because I was interested in 4e and partly because I managed to get them almost half off through Amazon.com.  Haven't bought any other books yet.  4e bugs me and I haven't figured out a way to fix that problem.  Sadly, I think it might be because they made every single little thing about the game a 'Power'.  And for monsters, it's just not fun to Template them anymore.  I've made two monsters for 4e and was just like meh.

Still, I do enjoy playing 4e, so... hrm...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*is full to the brim with love*_

I can't remember the last time Fruitsy let me hold her for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> *is full to the brim with love*
> 
> I can't remember the last time Fruitsy let me hold her for more than 10 minutes.




. I'm starting to have the opposite problem. I can't sit down on the couch without Bast climbing to my lap within 5 seconds . And as long as I don't drive her off, she sees no need to move.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just becareful...  they say that is badluck (or something) of a cat sleeps on your chest and has red glowing eyes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> . I'm starting to have the opposite problem. I can't sit down on the couch without Bast climbing to my lap within 5 seconds . And as long as I don't drive her off, she sees no need to move.




You're lucky. Bast is one of the rare 'staying kitties'. I wish Fruitsy was that way. If I'm lying down watching tv, she meanders all over the bed and all the while I'm telling her to lay down so that I can see effing tv.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Just becareful...  they say that is badluck (or something) of a cat sleeps on your chest and has red glowing eyes.




Fruitsy never has red glowing eyes an knows better than to disturb me in bed while sleeping. Its a twin mattress and only has enough space for my big body. She's tried in the past to sleep with me, but I always moved my legs around and she got the point and got off the bed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, I had a cat that would just sit there, purring loudly just to be near me, let alone sitting on my lap or in contact with me.  I'M the one with the tendancy to fidget, move around, or whatever, and that probably annoyed the cat who just wanted to sit there happily.  I no longer live with that cat and my current roommate is allergic.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You're lucky. Bast is one of the rare 'staying kitties'. I wish Fruitsy was that way. If I'm lying down watching tv, she meanders all over the bed and all the while I'm telling her to lay down so that I can see effing tv.




Yeah, I have to admit, it is quite soothing. The problem is that she likes to "step in place" on my lap with her claws out for the first five to ten minutes before settling down. Those claws are pretty sharp and go through even my jeans quite easily.

Isis on the other hand, goes to stand on the TV-table right infront of the TV, quite effectively obscuring the view...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I have to admit, it is quite soothing. The problem is that she likes to "step in place" on my lap with her claws out for the first five to ten minutes before settling down. Those claws are pretty sharp and go through even my jeans quite easily.
> 
> Isis on the other hand, goes to stand on the TV-table right infront of the TV, quite effectively obscuring the view...




 If it aint one, it's the other.

-----

Man, I'm pining for a pizza, yet there are none open here this early in the morning.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Man, I'm pining for a pizza, yet there are none open here this early in the morning.




Damn you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Now I want one too.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I have to admit, it is quite soothing. The problem is that she likes to "step in place" on my lap with her claws out for the first five to ten minutes before settling down. Those claws are pretty sharp and go through even my jeans quite easily.




Afternoon all

Curiosity does this too.  Apparently it is a sign of a contented cat.


Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Damn you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Now I want one too.









 Hooray for pizza!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Curiosity does this too.  Apparently it is a sign of a contented cat.
> 
> Phaezen




Fruitsy is content to bask in the sun and sleep most of the day away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Had some fish steaks earlier. They just came back with a vengeance.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Fruitsy is content to bask in the sun and sleep most of the day away.




Oh Curiosity does that too, but if there is a convenient buttwarmer in the vicinity she will make the trip.


Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> Oh Curiosity does that too, but if there is a convenient buttwarmer in the vicinity she will make the trip.
> 
> Phaezen




Warmth has nothing to do with it (at least I think). I keep my blinds down this time of the year to help keep the cold out. She'll lay on my pillows, perched at the windowsill for 10-15 minutes, with the blinds down, unitl she decides to move on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where'd everyone wander off to?


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Where'd everyone wander off to?




A short sharp shower of work happened on this side of the equator.

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> A short sharp shower of work happened on this side of the equator.




Shower of work?


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Shower of work?




It drops from on high

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> It drops from on high




Heh. 

How was the sushi last night?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Relique:

High School Musical 4 (2009) (TV)

You remember we talked about this? I think the director needs to be shot. With a hammer.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Heh.
> 
> How was the sushi last night?




Well worth missing lunch for.  Nice variety and they didn't overstock the buffet, rather kept a constant supply of fresh sushi coming.

Phaezen


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Hey, Relique:
> 
> High School Musical 4 (2009) (TV)
> 
> You remember we talked about this? I think the director needs to be shot. With a hammer.




So which is worse?  Bad sequels (HSM4) or bad remakes? (The Crow / Karate Kid)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> So which is worse?  Bad sequels (HSM4) or bad remakes? (The Crow / Karate Kid)?




Well in the case of Karate Kid, I'd have to say remakes.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Everyone's getting new avatars....  well almost everyone.



Yeah, I probably won't be.  I really like the picture I stole mine from. . . I might make it bigger if they ever let us, but the source would stay the same.  It's a frogman. . .and it even looks a little bit like me.  







Blackrat said:


> The problem is that she likes to "step in place" on my lap with her claws out for the first five to ten minutes before settling down.



She's not stepping in place, she's kneading you.

Speaking of which, you guys hear about the masseuse who won the lottery?

Yeah, it turns out that people who knead people, are the luckiest people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, it turns out that people who knead people, are the luckiest people.




 Yarr, that was horrible.


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> So which is worse?  Bad sequels (HSM4) or bad remakes? (The Crow / Karate Kid)?



Hmmm. . . a difficult question.

The problem lies in the fact that even if HSM4 is "bad", it will nonetheless become a cultural obsession for a depressing amount of time, filling our lives with Disney-drunk tweens and news about its cast.

On the other hand, since we don't care about HSM1, the sequel itself doesn't really affect us much.

Bad remakes on the other hand, take a precious memory of our earlier days and hack them apart with electric hedge clippers, and season it liberally with feces, before somebody tries to sell it back to us.

But if it really is a bad remake, you can expect it to quietly fade into obscurity a few months after release.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Yarr, that was horrible.



Indeed.  I loves me a bad pun.

Whee!  We're so close to new hive time. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Indeed.  I loves me a bad pun.




Your bad puns are no fun. 

Don't make me set my phaser to stun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Whee!  We're so close to new hive time. . .




Indeed we are.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Your bad puns are no fun.
> 
> Don't make me set my phaser to stun.



Stop rhyming now, I meant it!

...

Does anyone want a peanut?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Honestly, I long since stopped caring if anyone likes my puns.  I pun for me, I share because I enjoy inflicting pain upon others.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Honestly, I long since stopped caring if anyone likes my puns.  I pun for me, I share because I enjoy inflicting pain upon others.




Your pain is my pain.

A Vulcan mind melt.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Your pain is my pain.
> 
> A Vulcan mind melt.




mind melt? 


Oh noes.  
Please don't melt my mind. 
I need it so I can think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> mind melt?
> 
> 
> Oh noes.
> Please don't melt my mind.
> I need it so I can think.




_Brains.............._


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> _Brains.............._




The zombies got to Reveille.  
I hope he doesn't bite me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> The zombies got to Reveille.
> I hope he doesn't bite me.




Your flesh, it has flavor.

_munch, munch, munch...._


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Please don't melt my mind.
> I need it so I can think.



. . . I'm not so certain.  


Demongirl said:


> The zombies got to Reveille.
> I hope he doesn't bite me.



I won't say it. . . Rev has requested we not make those jokes.  I won't say it. . .
I won't. . .


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Your flesh, it has flavor.
> 
> _munch, munch, munch...._


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Your flesh, it has flavor.
> 
> _munch, munch, munch...._



. . .


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> . . . I'm not so certain.  I won't say it. . . Rev has requested we not make those jokes.  I won't say it. . .
> I won't. . .




HEY! I like thinking! I may be blonde, but I'm not a ditz.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


>



He spins you round and round, right round, like a record, baby?


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> HEY! I like thinking! I may be blonde, but I'm not a ditz.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rNfZxgkH7k]Because you're a blonde?[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aniticaptory strike!


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Aniticaptory strike!




Damnit Rev! Thats just not fair! 

Next time you do a pre-emptive summons I'm gonna go kung-fu on yer arse.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Damnit Rev! Thats just not fair!
> 
> Next time you do a pre-emptive summons I'm gonna go kung-fu on yer arse.



Yeah, uncool, man.  Uncool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Damnit Rev! Thats just not fair!
> 
> Next time you do a pre-emptive summons I'm gonna go kung-fu on yer arse.






hafrogman said:


> Yeah, uncool, man.  Uncool.




What the?! Sheesh! Well sor-ree!


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> What the?! Sheesh! Well sor-ree!




Lose the attitude.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

In before the lock? Or the Big Bang?


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> It would be interesting to see Midnight/Mystra statted up for Mutants & Masterminds.
> 
> I NEED MY WARRIORS & WARLOCKS FIX!



Hmm I don't really understand this surely one of the great things and M&M2 is the fact that you can use the rules to create anything you want?

Surely swords and sorcery is already possible with the system M&M2?


----------



## Phaezen

*comes back from lunch*

What The? 

Two Hives?

Which one is real? 

Which? 

One?

*dissapears to make coffee in the vain hope tha the annomiliy will have corrected itself by the time he gets back*


----------



## Demongirl

Phaezen said:


> *dissapears to make coffee in the vain hope tha the annomiliy will have corrected itself by the time he gets back*




 Good luck with that.


----------



## Demongirl

ba BOOM!


----------



## Phaezen

Demongirl said:


> Good luck with that.





*Returns, and notices the anomaly has not corrected itself*

*Neither has my spelling*


----------



## Phaezen

1000


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> ba BOOM!




 What boom?


----------



## Ginnel

SAN check!


----------



## Demongirl

Ginnel said:


> SAN check!




Did you lose any?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Everyone's getting new avatars.... well almost everyone.




I am rather attached to mine as it was a gift from a hiver.


----------



## Ginnel

Not yet though no ones commented on my pictures yet

*points to sig*

that might justify a loss


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Just becareful... they say that is badluck (or something) of a cat sleeps on your chest and has red glowing eyes.




Try waking up and seeing a lizard sitting on your chest staring you down. (I swear to god I almost shot it)


----------



## Blackrat

OI! New Hive! Go there! This one is FULL!


----------



## Dog Moon

*squeezes in*  Whew, it IS full in here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> *squeezes in*  Whew, it IS full in here!




I know.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> I know.



Would you guys stop?

It's done, finito.  Nobody should be posting in here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Would you guys stop?
> 
> It's done, finito.  Nobody should be posting in here.




I know.


----------

